# Kann dieser NAME gegen die regel verstoßen?!



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja und als ich bei m2ten mal einloggen will kann ich das nicht weil mein acc für 24 std gesperrt ist....in der mail die ich bekommen habe steht das mein name gegen die nutzerbestimmung vertößt bzw mein acc wurde ausgesetzt,,....ja und der betreffende char ist mein 21iger priester Schlachtvieh...der name schlachtvieh wäre anstössig...kann mir jemand sagen was an dem namen "Schlachvieh" gegen die nutzerbestimmung verstößt? und warum mein acc wegen so etwas gesperrt wird....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (2. Januar 2008)

Was?? Warum sollte der Name gegen die Regeln sein??? Dem GM des das geschrieben hat gehört gekündigt


----------



## Zer0X (2. Januar 2008)

Hm naja ich finde das past nicht so direkt in die WoW... mach dir nix draus, hatte auch nen bann weil ich jmd. Penner genannt habe Oo...naja er hat mich vollgespammt...


----------



## Soramac (2. Januar 2008)

24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren werden verhängt, wenn ein Spieler für eine längere Zeit vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden muss, oder wenn der Spieler unsere Grundsätze mehrfach in relativ kurzer Zeit verletzt hat. 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren sind sehr selten und werden nur verhängt, wenn schwere Grundsatzverstöße oder wiederholte Grundsatzverstöße vorliegen. Die folgenden Punkte treffen auf eine 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperre zu:

    * Schwere Accountstrafe
    * Eher selten vorkommend
    * Längere Service-Unterbrechung 

Wegen Schlachtvieh?... war es ein RP Server?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. Januar 2008)

Das ist ein riesen Witz das alles.Fühl mit dir.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

ich find den namen jetz nich so schlimm aber ihr müsst zugeben dass er auch nicht ohne is und dass bestimmte menschen den durchaus unpassend finden könnten

war das eigtl aufm rp-server oder auf nem "normalen" server?


----------



## ShItHaPpEnS (2. Januar 2008)

lol...also des versteh ich ncih..ich finds net anstößig schlachtvieh..wasn daran schlimm..ich mein mein char heisst asspain..xD..des is ja wohl der dümmere name..ich wurd ncoh nie gesperrt...beschwer dich doch bei der blizzard hotline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tianare (2. Januar 2008)

Sehr komisch....Schlachtvieh find ich gar nich so schlimm. Es gibt schlimmeres...Ich hab ehrlich keine Ahnung gegen wessens Rechte das Verstößst...


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2008)

- unpassend
- dumm
Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.

Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Salamangar (2. Januar 2008)

Tja, das ist die Frage RP-Server oder nicht? Letztendlich ist es ja Geschmackssache wie einer seinen Char benent und mit im fortan durchs WoW.Live zieht. Wobei ich Schlachtvieh immer noch all den Gîmlîs, Jândâlfs, Legonasen, Arâgørns etc. vorziehe.^^
However, da wird schon mehr hinterstecken ...

Gruß Sala


----------



## Trunks89 (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da hat bestimmt von den GM wieder ein mistgebaut geh mal in WOW forum und geh da unter Technik und schreib ein Post darüber glaube wirs sich heute oder morgen sich noch einer ausser zu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist bei vielen spielern so   GM sind auch nur menschen 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also viel glück 

p.s. beim post problem beschreiben und einfach warten


----------



## Náyla. (2. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.



/sign

Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)


----------



## ormord (2. Januar 2008)

ach vergiss das einfach....


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Ja es ist nur so ich habe vllt n bissche nstress im allgemein /1 channel gehabt aber in der mail steht der name verstößt gegen die regeln...er ist weder obszön noch rassisitisch oder ähnlich anstössig...ich spiele auf ysera ein normaler server da gibts welche die bananenbrot oder wundheilsalbe heißen...auserdem bin ich lvl 21 und es hat sich nie einer beschwert alle fanden es nur lustich..das ist viel zu tief in die spielwelt eingegriffen#


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (2. Januar 2008)

Tjoa, ich möchte dem zuständigen GM hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. "Schlachtvieh" ist ein Name, der in einem Rollenspiel mal GAR nichts zu suchen hat. Nur weil der TE unfähig ist, sich einen kreativen Namen auszudenken bzw sich einen Namensgenerator zu suchen, muss man nicht andere Leute durch so einen Namen zu nerven.

So far, lg

Rathorian


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Hm naja ich finde das past nicht so direkt in die WoW... mach dir nix draus, hatte auch nen bann weil ich jmd. Penner genannt habe Oo...naja er hat mich vollgespammt...



mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!


----------



## Sorhon (2. Januar 2008)

Geschieht dir grad recht!

Der Name ist und bleibt blöd, einfallslos,geschmacklos und kindisch.
Endlich mal ein GM der was gegen das sinkende Niveau unternimmt.

Nun zum Thema Bann:
Kann gut sein das dein Geflame vorher der Ausschlag für deinen Bann war ; schliesslich sagen andere Leute net umsonst, dass jemand nervt.


----------



## Juzo (2. Januar 2008)

Auf welchem Server spielst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Feltaron_Syndikat schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich möchte dem zuständigen GM hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. "Schlachtvieh" ist ein Name, der in einem Rollenspiel mal GAR nichts zu suchen hat. Nur weil der TE unfähig ist, sich einen kreativen Namen auszudenken bzw sich einen Namensgenerator zu suchen, muss man nicht andere Leute durch so einen Namen zu nerven.
> 
> So far, lg
> 
> Rathorian



schon richtig mag sein..aber da kann der GM mich erstmal auffordern...und nciht gleich 24ig stunden sperren..auserdem wissen denke ich mal die WOW spieler normaler realms das es da viele viele schrägere namen gibt die nicht gesperrt sind...ein vieh das in die schlach zieht is coool^^


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Juzo schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielst du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NA  Ysera bei der alliance


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (2. Januar 2008)

Naja gut... Schlacht - Vieh kann man dann natürlich als 2 versch. Paar Schuhe werten....

Dennoch wird niemand gleich an ein Vieh denken, dass in die Schlacht zieht. Denk dir lieber n anderen Namen aus.


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (2. Januar 2008)

Schlachtvieh is  nicht grad nen schöner name aber naja "Gottisttot" ist auch über eine jahr rumgelaufen mensch Priesterin 70, ich nehme mal an das er endlich gebannt wurde da man ihn nicht mehr Im Arsenal findet. btw den Gnom könnt man auch gleich denn ACC wegnehmen der auch so heisst^^


----------



## LeetQotsa (2. Januar 2008)

sry, aber den Namen "schlachtvieh" find ich ziemlich unpassend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nen bann ist finde ich bissl hart, aber irgendwie vertretbar.
hier im forum gibt´s nen thread, da regen sich leute über namen wie shadowassassin oder killerof[insert random bullshit] auf, und der name schlachtvieh wird nun als vertetbar dargestellt.
ist keine kritik an deinem namen, aber wenn ich denke, dass leute sich namen ausdenken sollten, die 1. in nen rpg passen, egal ob rp server und 2. die dem spieler dann selber gefallen.

shadowassassin ist zwar net grad nen zeugnis großer intelligenz  :sleep , passt aber, wie ich finde, durchaus in nen rpg, grad für schurken.
schlachtvieh? naja, wie gesagt, finde ICH unpassen ( net doof oder scheiße, nur unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Avalanche (2. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber da bin ich derselben Meinung wie Sorhon. "Schlachtvieh", sowas gehört wirklich nicht ins Spiel. Und Dein Kommentar, es bezieht sich auf ein Vieh, welches in die Schlacht zieht, ist wohl ein schlechter Scherz, oder? 
WoW-Spieler oder solche, die es werden wollen, sollten bei der Charaktererstellung endlich mal zumindest ein bißchen ihre grauen Zellen, soweit vorhanden, anstrengen und sich einen halbwegs vernünftigen Namen für ein MMO ausdenken. Namen wie "Schlachtvieh" oder "Deathkiller" oder sonstiges sind wirklich absolut dämlich.


----------



## Juzo (2. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> NA  Ysera bei der alliance




ich mein ja Rollenserver oder PVP Normal ka was


----------



## Baloin (2. Januar 2008)

Also als SCHLACHTVIEH bezeichne ich Tiere die ihren letzten Gang machen und bald zur Salami werden,vielleicht bisse einem Vegetarier-GM in die Hände gerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juzo (2. Januar 2008)

Baloin schrieb:


> Also als SCHLACHTVIEH bezeichne ich Tiere die ihren letzten Gang machen und bald zur Salami werden,vielleicht bisse einem Vegetarier-GM in die Hände gerutscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte mal einen Char namens Bimbobones - abgeleitet von Jimbo Jones ( von den Simpson) Den musste ich auch umbennen weil sich EINER gestört fühlte.


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Januar 2008)

KOmisch, wegen dem Namen...tzzzz


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren werden verhängt, wenn ein Spieler für eine längere Zeit vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden muss, oder wenn der Spieler unsere Grundsätze mehrfach in relativ kurzer Zeit verletzt hat. 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren sind sehr selten und werden nur verhängt, wenn schwere Grundsatzverstöße oder wiederholte Grundsatzverstöße vorliegen. Die folgenden Punkte treffen auf eine 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperre zu:
> 
> * Schwere Accountstrafe
> * Eher selten vorkommend
> ...



Klasseriester
Volk:Zwerg
Name:Schlachtvieh  (Ursache für acc sperre)
lvl:21
Server:Ysera Normal


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Juzo schrieb:


> ich mein ja Rollenserver oder PVP Normal ka was



es ist ein Normaler realm


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Char namens Bimbobones - abgeleitet von Jimbo Jones ( von den Simpson) Den musste ich auch umbennen weil sich EINER gestört fühlte.




was soll das den ey! auf normalen realms kann mann eig jeden namen auser irren kran verwdne nZB ausdrücke


----------



## lnvul (2. Januar 2008)

dein account wurde nicht wegen deinem Namen gesperrt, sondern weil er ENTWEDER durch den Namen gesperrt werden kann (was bei dir ja ned der fall ist) oder weil er durch BELEIDIGUNGEN usw gesperrt werden kann (was bei dir der fall war).
Bei einem Namen der gegen die Regel verstößt wird dein Char einfach umbenannt


----------



## argentum (2. Januar 2008)

also der beitrag is ja wohl voll witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Doimli schrieb:


> Was?? Warum sollte der Name gegen die Regeln sein??? Dem GM des das geschrieben hat gehört gekündigt



schlachtvieh wäre zum beispiel auf nem rp server vollkommen unpassend! der name muss zur spielwelt passen und ich glaub nicht, dass schlachtvieh zu wow passt, wenn es kein rp server war dann kann ein spieler immer noch sagen es wäre anstößig für vegetarier...man darf einfach keine namen nehmen die einer bestimmten gemeinschaft sauer aufstoßen könnten. wenn du deinen char jesus nennst kann man dich auch für 24h sperren auch wenn du auf nem normalen server bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildorim (2. Januar 2008)

Selbst auf einem RP-Server hätte man eigentlich nicht deshalb gebannt werden können, auch wenn der Name total unpassend ist.


----------



## SeXybOy (2. Januar 2008)

Schlachtvieh is meiner Meinung auch kein passender Name für ein RPG. Und er kann DOCH als anstössig gesehen werden z.b. für Spieler die tierlieb sind (auch wenn man in WoW Tiere tötet aber das sind fantasygestalten). Auch wenn ich kein grosser Fan von Legolasen bin und derartigen ist Schlachtvieh doch noch ein bisschen schlimmer. Aber sie müssen dir eine gratis Charumbennenung geben, denn sie können dich nicht alle paar Stunden aufs neue sperren wegen deinem Namen. Strengt einfach mal euer Hirn an oder lesst Bücher dann fallen euch schon ein paar Namen ein auch wenn es nur eine leichte Abänderung der Originalnamen aus dem Buch ist aber es ist schon zumutbar das sich WoW Spieler auch passende Namen einfallen lassen! 

Mfg!


----------



## argentum (2. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> schon richtig mag sein..aber da kann der GM mich erstmal auffordern...und nciht gleich 24ig stunden sperren..auserdem wissen denke ich mal die WOW spieler normaler realms das es da viele viele schrägere namen gibt die nicht gesperrt sind...ein vieh das in die schlach zieht is coool^^



ein vieh das in die schlacht zieht? öhm...schlachtvieh bedeutet aber eigentlich etwas anderes...schlachtvieh is vieh das geschlachtet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwischen nem vieh das geschlachtet wird und einem vieh das in die schlacht zieht is doch ein unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandos (2. Januar 2008)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Char namens Bimbobones - abgeleitet von Jimbo Jones ( von den Simpson) Den musste ich auch umbennen weil sich EINER gestört fühlte.




das kommt wahrscheinlich von dem "Bimbo" im Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nhataniel (2. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!


Man muss sich teilweise auch mächtig an den Kopf langen wenn man die "normalen Kanäle" wie #1 "Allgemein" oder #2 "Handel" beäugt, ganz zu schweigen von den unzähligen anderen "Möglichkeiten des Miteinanderspielens und -seins".
Letztendlich wird der Bann seinen Grund gehabt haben (höchstwahrscheinlich massive Worte im Chat), der entsprechende GM kann dir das vielleicht nochmal etwas verdeutlichen.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (2. Januar 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Was?? Warum sollte der Name gegen die Regeln sein??? Dem GM des das geschrieben hat gehört gekündigt


Ja und du gehörst eingeschläfert -.- was is das für eine antwort gimp


----------



## Nebelvater (2. Januar 2008)

ROFL.... sry aber Blizzard DARF eure Accounts nicht sperren weil die Chars nicht den Nutzungsbestimmungen entsprechen.. weil: Sie keine Liste haben, die alle Verbotenen Namen angibt. Deswegen dürfen sie das nur wenn ihr besonders schlimme Namen mit einen áô etc. verändert. 

Blizzard muss euch bitten den Namen zu ändern, wenn er das nicht macht erst DANN dürfen sie euch sperren. 
E-Mail an Blizzard und eine Beschwerde gegen den Jeweiligen GM.


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber da bin ich derselben Meinung wie Sorhon. "Schlachtvieh", sowas gehört wirklich nicht ins Spiel. Und Dein Kommentar, es bezieht sich auf ein Vieh, welches in die Schlacht zieht, ist wohl ein schlechter Scherz, oder?
> WoW-Spieler oder solche, die es werden wollen, sollten bei der Charaktererstellung endlich mal zumindest ein bißchen ihre grauen Zellen, soweit vorhanden, anstrengen und sich einen halbwegs vernünftigen Namen für ein MMO ausdenken. Namen wie "Schlachtvieh" oder "Deathkiller" oder sonstiges sind wirklich absolut dämlich.



wenn du meinst das das einfallslos war ist es falsch meien gilde nennt sic h"Die Nord Garde" und das finde ich für eine zwergen gilde recht passend...was aber mei nproblem ist also nicht das der name unpassend is ja vllt isser ja unpassend aber er verstößt nunmal nicht gegen die namensbedingungen eines normalen realms.....wie gesagt irgendjemand mit dem ich stress hatte muss im kopf gehabt haben meinen namen quasi gegen mic heinzusetzten...bei der mail allerdins steht nicht was an dem namen so schlimm ist weder obszön noch rassisitsich....also denke ich das der GM wirklich ein vegetarierer war xDD ..und einen bann wegen einem namen 24 stunden find ich zu hart!


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

lnvul schrieb:


> dein account wurde nicht wegen deinem Namen gesperrt, sondern weil er ENTWEDER durch den Namen gesperrt werden kann (was bei dir ja ned der fall ist) oder weil er durch BELEIDIGUNGEN usw gesperrt werden kann (was bei dir der fall war).
> Bei einem Namen der gegen die Regel verstößt wird dein Char einfach umbenannt




könnte schon sein aber warum steht dann in der mail das es nur an dem namne leigne würde?


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> ROFL.... sry aber Blizzard DARF eure Accounts nicht sperren weil die Chars nicht den Nutzungsbestimmungen entsprechen.. weil: Sie keine Liste haben, die alle Verbotenen Namen angibt. Deswegen dürfen sie das nur wenn ihr besonders schlimme Namen mit einen áô etc. verändert.
> 
> Blizzard muss euch bitten den Namen zu ändern, wenn er das nicht macht erst DANN dürfen sie euch sperren.
> E-Mail an Blizzard und eine Beschwerde gegen den Jeweiligen GM.



ka wie der gm heißt hat mich im spiela net angeschrieben...ich habe ja kur zdavor mit einem gm geredet weil ich eine beschwerde gegen eine nspielr hatte der im /1 chat zu alle nsagte sie sollen mich auf spam melden ziehen


----------



## Mace (2. Januar 2008)

mein kumpel wurde 3 tage wegen dem namen bimbo gespeert^^


----------



## Galdos (2. Januar 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht recht glauben, dass du wegen dem Namen gebannt wurdest, wahrscheinlicher ist es wegen deinen Aussagen im Chat (obwohl ich nicht weiß, was du gesagt hast).
Und zum Namen: der Name "Schlachtvieh" wäre auf ´nem Rp-Server wirklich unpassend, aber auf einem normalen Realm ginge er meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung (auch wenn hierbei ein Tauren Krieger auf Seiten der Horde mit dem Namen noch etwas mehr Witz gehabt hätte...).


MfG


----------



## Varot (2. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> NA  Ysera bei der alliance


Vll hat der GM mal früher Horde gerockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *überleg* oder es gab zu viele Beschwerden wegen deine geflame!?


----------



## Ermo (2. Januar 2008)

Warum schiesst ihr euch so auf den Namen ein ? Er hat doch gesagt das es davor schon mit anderen im Chat streitigkeiten gab und da ist dann sicher auch die eine oder andere Beleidigung gefallen.  Und vielleicht war das auch nicht das erste mal das sowas vorgekommen ist.  Bei einer Namenssperre wird man in der Regel von einem GM kontaktiert und der bittet einen dann sich einen Namen auszudenken , wenn man keinen Parat hat wird der GM sich einen für dich aussuchen und später wenn dir was eingefallen ist kannst du ihn dann per Ticket ändern lassen.


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Schlachtvieh is meiner Meinung auch kein passender Name für ein RPG. Und er kann DOCH als anstössig gesehen werden z.b. für Spieler die tierlieb sind (auch wenn man in WoW Tiere tötet aber das sind fantasygestalten). Auch wenn ich kein grosser Fan von Legolasen bin und derartigen ist Schlachtvieh doch noch ein bisschen schlimmer. Aber sie müssen dir eine gratis Charumbennenung geben, denn sie können dich nicht alle paar Stunden aufs neue sperren wegen deinem Namen. Strengt einfach mal euer Hirn an oder lesst Bücher dann fallen euch schon ein paar Namen ein auch wenn es nur eine leichte Abänderung der Originalnamen aus dem Buch ist aber es ist schon zumutbar das sich WoW Spieler auch passende Namen einfallen lassen!
> 
> Mfg!




die ham ja geschrieben das sie meinen acc 24stunden sperren und ich dann beim einloggen iwie meinen char umbennenen kann......


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Ermo schrieb:


> Warum schiesst ihr euch so auf den Namen ein ? Er hat doch gesagt das es davor schon mit anderen im Chat streitigkeiten gab und da ist dann sicher auch die eine oder andere Beleidigung gefallen.  Und vielleicht war das auch nicht das erste mal das sowas vorgekommen ist.  Bei einer Namenssperre wird man in der Regel von einem GM kontaktiert und der bittet einen dann sich einen Namen auszudenken , wenn man keinen Parat hat wird der GM sich einen für dich aussuchen und später wenn dir was eingefallen ist kannst du ihn dann per Ticket ändern lassen.



ich wurde weder im spiel benachrichtigt weder hat man mir die wahl gegeben das ich mir vor der sperre einen namen aussuchen kann und schlachtvieh auf nen normalen realm ist ein neutraler name ganz ehrlich ich habe da heute spieler gesehen die sich "Anubis",Judas",und ""Gott"" nannten und diese spieler wurde nnciht gesperrt....wenn blizzard meinte das ich wegen meiens "spammens" gesperrt werden müsste bezweifle ich das sie verschwiegen hätte nmir das auch als mail zu schicken..aber ne 24ige spielsperre und ohne ne wahl davor nen namen auszusuche nis zu hart...die hätten mir wenigste n3stunden sperre geben können##wenn dann##man bezahlt immerhin geld dafür also erwartet man mehr qualität von den GMs


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2008)

und tut mir leid, aber wie bereits von einigen hier beschrieben: schreib en ticket bzw. geh ins forum oder ruf bei der hotline an. und wie süchtich bist du das du dich aufregst, weil du 24 h net on sein kannst?? genieß das leben.^^ und wenn du net grad legastheniker bist... tu wat für deine rechtschreibung^^..........jetzt mal im ernst wegen nem unpassenden namenw ird man in der regel angequatscht also gibt es 2. möglichkeiten
Du wurdest wegen Beleidigung oder ähnlichem gebannt...nur steht in deiner Email ausversehen die Begründung Unpassender Name

Dein Name ist nicht dem regelwerk von Blizzard gerecht und man hatte dich angeschrieben und du hast des net mitbekommen (kann passieren)
In diesem Sinne

Viel Glück beim klären^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voltagon (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich find den Namen mal überhaupt nicht schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf nem Rp-Server hätte ich Verständnis aber auf nem normalen überhaupt nicht!
Es gibt bei uns viel schlimmere Namen "Ichmagshart, Steifebanane, Negerich, Vonhinten, <name>stinkt, Dödelzange, Deinglied usw usw usw. ein paar wurden gebannt, ok, aber "Schlachtvieh??? Niemals! Bei uns wäre sogar "Schlachtfick" Monate lang herumgelaufen glaube ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

also ich sach ma so mein acc war mal um die 6 monate gesperrt daher sind 24 im gegensatz dazu gar nichts aber mein ärger leigt halt immernoch in dem geld was nunmal verloren geht in dieser zeit und nur wegen einem namen der gegen keinerlei normal realm regeln verstoßen....ich war offline also gm verpasst hab ike nich^^ xD ..... aber naja ich find halt trotsdem ärgerlich und da ich da eig nigs zu tun hab^^ kann ich hier rumfragen ob anderne das auch schon passiert ist...1)Kann ich wenn ich wieder im spiel drin bin auch eine beschwerde an einen GM schreiben


----------



## teroa (2. Januar 2008)

tjo deinem alter entsprechend benehmen (obwohl das wirste wahrscheinlich gemacht haben deswegen der bann ^^) und weniger spammen und schon wirste net gebannt.und wenn ich schon lese das dein account eh schon 6 monate gesperrt war wirds echt sein grund haben,
und wer in seinem profil schon schreibt geburtsat 1.1 1900 der ist dann echt noch nen windelpupser^^

die GMs können ruhig noch härter durchgreifen..


----------



## Mekrath@SilberneHand (2. Januar 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass schlachtvieh zu wow passt


Zu einem ...äh... sagen wir ungeübten Tauren-PvP-Spieler könnte es passen.


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> also ich sach ma so mein acc war mal um die 6 monate gesperrt



siehste da haben wir es ja schon du bist schonmal negativ aufgefallen is doch klar dat die des irgendwo vermerkt haben  ...also musst du dich echt net wundern das du nun mal wieder gebannt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (2. Januar 2008)

Off-Topic: fst bitte lerne mal richtig zu posten, deine double und triple-posts sind dermaßen störend! Dafür gibt es nämlich diesen Button: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du den dürckst kannst du deinen Post den du schon geschrieben hast verändern! Ja wer hätte das gedacht! Und wenn du jetzt kommst von wegen "Ja, ich wollte mehrere Zitate machen" dann zeig ich dir doch gleich ma diesen Button: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kannst du Zitate stapeln und sobald du dann antwortest erscheinen alle ausgewählten Zitate!

Wieder On-Topic:
Der Name ist einfallslos, unpassend und schlichtweg dumm. Fast schon so schlimm wie Déâthâssàssín oder so ein Rotz.
Aber du hast da auch was übersehen: Blizzard KANN dich für JEDEN scheiß bannen. Du als Accountuser hast so gut wie KEINE Rechte! Blizzard könnte dich sogar für deine schlechtriechenden Socken bannen (falls du welche hast).


----------



## Rantak (2. Januar 2008)

Ahm mal ne frage würdet ihr den namen "Saurerapfel" auf einem Rollenspielserver einem GM melden?
Server: Der Rat von Dalaran

MFG Rantak


Für die HORDE


----------



## voltagon (2. Januar 2008)

Rantak schrieb:


> Ahm mal ne frage würdet ihr den namen "Saurerapfel" auf einem Rollenspielserver einem GM melden?
> Server: Der Rat von Dalaran
> 
> MFG Rantak
> Für die HORDE


Wenn ich mich in das Spiel hineinversetzen möchte und meine Figur "sein" wollen würde, dann würde ich den melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalizer (2. Januar 2008)

ja...


----------



## Juliy (2. Januar 2008)

1. Nehm dir bitte schnell 'nen [Duden]!

2. Es gibt keine 24H Sperren. Es gibt nur 3 Stunden, 72 Stunden und Permanent-Bann!

3. Schlachtvieh gilt als ''kannibalisch'' unter den Nutzungsbedingungen. Die GM's müssen sich dran halten..


----------



## realten (2. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo da bist du wohl eine von den Handelschannel-Ober-Nervensägen-Dauerschwätzern, so wirds wohl sein, oder ?

GZ dem GM sag ich da nur, dass er einen Grund gefunden hat dir vor den Koffer zu kacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 saubere Arbeit.


----------



## bulleet (2. Januar 2008)

also ich spiel zwar auf nem pvp-server aber ich glaube das schlachtvieh besser is als käsekuchen (schon einige mal in sw gesehen)

aber wenns nur 24h sind drauf geschiessen


----------



## Nebelvater (2. Januar 2008)

bulleet schrieb:


> also ich spiel zwar auf nem pvp-server aber ich glaube das schlachtvieh besser is als käsekuchen (schon einige mal in sw gesehen)
> 
> aber wenns nur 24h sind drauf geschiessen



Abgesehen davon  das es keine 24h bans gibt...


----------



## Thuzad (2. Januar 2008)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaubst du ernsthaft das das wegen dem Namen gewesen wäre? Was würde es dem GM bringen? Nach 24 Stunden hast du schließlich immernoch den selben Namen.


----------



## Nebelvater (2. Januar 2008)

Achja, der GM fliegt ohne eine Vorwarnung, wenn du gebannt wurdest ohne ein Gespräch mit ihm gehabt zu haben. ( hat sogar einmal ein Support GM von den Foren Blizzards gesagt )


----------



## SeXybOy (2. Januar 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren werden verhängt, wenn ein Spieler für eine längere Zeit vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden muss, oder wenn der Spieler unsere Grundsätze mehrfach in relativ kurzer Zeit verletzt hat. 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren sind sehr selten und werden nur verhängt, wenn schwere Grundsatzverstöße oder wiederholte Grundsatzverstöße vorliegen. Die folgenden Punkte treffen auf eine 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperre zu:
> 
> * Schwere Accountstrafe
> * Eher selten vorkommend
> * Längere Service-Unterbrechung



Es gibt doch 24 Stunden Banns (Lesen, Denken und dann posten nicht umgekehrt ). 
Hier regen sich Leute über Rechtschreibung auf die selbst mehr Rechtschreibfehler im Post haben als ein 1.Klasse Schüler. 
Und wenn der GM deutlich schreibt wegen dem Namen, dann wirds der Name sein. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, die Gm´s wissen schon was sie schreiben und machens nicht auf gut Glück: ja da schreib ich jez das rein und dort das ! GM´s können dich wegen JEDEM scheiß bannen wenn sie einen Grund dafür finden! Hör lieber auf dich darüber aufzuregen sondern frag lieber wie du dieses Problem lösen kannst. Z.b. durch Charakterumbennenung! 

Mfg
Ps: Es ist mehr oder weniger Ansichtssache ob ein Name anstössig ist oder nicht !


----------



## LethalDoze (2. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)



also das isn witz oder solangs nich aufem rp-server is halte ich das fürn bisschen lächerlich. vllt würden die spieler die abenteuer aus dem spiel gerne mit ... z.B. Legolas erleben weil der ihnen gefältt nur weils ein anderes fantasy-universum ist gleich melden *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Metal (2. Januar 2008)

also wegen deinem namen kann des net sein hat ich a ma da spricht der dich an du fliegst naus und kannst den cha dann unbennen is eig auch nur auf nem rp server naja ich weiß ja net was du sonst gemacht hast aber so lang des boß 24 stunden is des doch egal hälst scho aus an tach ohne wow solltest vll aufpassen was du in den chanels sagst und ich würd an neun cha anfangen weil den kennt jetz jeder^^ 
viel spass noch


----------



## Belgor (2. Januar 2008)

Mach Dir nix draus ... ich finds viel schlimmer das die blöden Penner von Blizzard (sorry musste mal raus) es nicht schaffen die ganzen Spambots zu bannen die Tag für Tag in IF und SW ect stehen und ihre Werbung in den Chat spammen. Die regen mich dermaßen auf das ich desswegen am liebsten mit WoW aufhören würde. Aber was solls ^^ Blizz wirft ja nicht seine zahlenden Kunden raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belgor


----------



## Anjuuun (2. Januar 2008)

Die Spammer sind alles Gaesteaccs du nudel was soll blizz dagegen machen? denken dann schreiben^^


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (2. Januar 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> ROFL.... sry aber Blizzard DARF eure Accounts nicht sperren weil die Chars nicht den Nutzungsbestimmungen entsprechen.. weil: Sie keine Liste haben, die alle Verbotenen Namen angibt. Deswegen dürfen sie das nur wenn ihr besonders schlimme Namen mit einen áô etc. verändert.
> 
> Blizzard muss euch bitten den Namen zu ändern, wenn er das nicht macht erst DANN dürfen sie euch sperren.
> E-Mail an Blizzard und eine Beschwerde gegen den Jeweiligen GM.





Les mal AGB´s durch, Blizzard ist befugt dir jederzeit deinen ACC weg zu nehmen, zu Bannen, oder sonstiges ohne angabe eines Grundes! Da est eine "Leigabe" ist und nicht dein Eigentum!


----------



## Belgor (2. Januar 2008)

Anjuuun schrieb:


> Die Spammer sind alles Gaesteaccs du nudel was soll blizz dagegen machen? denken dann schreiben^^




Dann sollen se eben die 10 Tage Probe abschaffen. Bei dem Preis von WoW kann man es sich auch kaufen und nen Monat testen...


Belgor


----------



## Anjuuun (2. Januar 2008)

Ja dann koennten sie aber keine Werbung mehr davon im TV machen womit sie gerade voll punkten^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Und wenn der GM deutlich schreibt wegen dem Namen, dann wirds der Name sein.



Aber du hast eins vergessen:

Menschen machen Fehler und jetzt kommts....GM´s sind auch nur Menschen....deswegen meinte ich das da ein Fehler in der Email sein könnte....Betonung liegt auf *sein könnte*

Ansonsten mir egal...

In diesem Sinne


----------



## SeXybOy (2. Januar 2008)

Was habt ihr bitte für ein Problem mit den Spammern? Sitzt ihr den ganzen Tag in einer Stadt und schaut wie gespannt auf den Channel? Ich denke nicht und daher sollte es euch nicht unbedingt stören! Und falls doch ist WoW kein Spiel für euch dann geht in einen Chat im Internet.

Mfg
Ps: Ich glaube kaum das Blizzard so immens dumm ist und die Gästeacc. absetzt. Weil heutzutage alle neuen Spieler erstmal WoW testen bevor sie es sich kaufen!


----------



## Bondagebjörn (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich musste meinen Namen auch schon 2x ändern und wurde 2x für 72 Stunden gebannt... naja die GM's finden den namen zwar lustig wenn man Sie fragt.. aber man sieht ja was passiert -.-


----------



## neuroheaven (2. Januar 2008)

mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.

IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!

das ist endlich mal ein aggressiver name und nicht son hdr weichkiddypphantsieichlebeineinertraumweltname. und die die rp server spielen sollten mal lieber in die reale welt zurückkehren.

hat mich schon aufgeregt, dass keine ziffern in die namen durften...

ich spiele und ich wähle meinen namen. wem der name nicht passt muss halt aufhören. 

und die die behaupten blizz dürfe alles mit deinem acc sollten sich mal nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen. die rechtsprechung auf diesem gebiet ist noch viel zu jung als dass man hier rumprollen dürfte.

ich will in wow namen wie judaz, bonsucker, h3adsh0t, k1ller, fleshslasher und was weis ich nicht alles....

und das auch auf nem rp server...ihr rpler seid in der minderheit. ihr habt nichts zu melden mit euren sonderwünschen.

und jetzt dürft ihr flamen looool


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2008)

Weis auch nicht was ich davon halten soll, einerseits isses ja gerechtfertigt den Namen nicht durchgehen zu lassen. Schon Rechtlichen Gründen und so. Andererseits spiel ich seit Jahren neben Spieler die Nachtelff, Noobkiller oder Drescherjäger heißen und das stört auch keine Sau und erst recht kein Schlachtvieh.


----------



## Dirkster (3. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.
> 
> IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> ...



Spiel halt nen Asiagrinder und nenn dich wie du willst, du Obercooler.

Die Rechtssprechung hat da gar nix zu sagen, wenn du die Dienstleistung von Blizz in Anspruch nimmst, hälst Du Dich an deren AGBs oder lässt es bleiben und spielst was anderes.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

so nochmal an alle die die seite net richtig durchgelesen haben  die GMs waren bei meinem acc schon zu oft menschlich mit ihren fehlern.....auserdem ist auf einem normalen realm der name schlachvieh überhaubt gar nicht geen die namenbedingungen...auserdem hat der gm mich net mal angeschrieben und mich gewarnt ich wurde aus dem spie lgerissen war ne weile off und konnte net wieder rein wegen dem namen...und was scheis ist das die meinen acc 24stunden sperren und ichm ich dann beil loggin erst umbennenen darf völlig überflüssig diese sperre meine ferien sind wertvoll........abgesehen davon ist es billig das der GM mir net mal ne erklärung warum mein acc gesperrt wurde ablegen konnte inner mail nur das er anstösig is isser net...UND WAS ist an dme namen kannibalisch????Schlacht-vieh ein vieh was geschlachtet wird oder auch ein vieh was in die schlacht zieht bzw en vieh in der schlacht...der GM hätte darauf diese strafe net einfach legen sollen..und noch ohne mich vorher aufzufordern meinen namen zu ändern iwie....und auf meinem normalen realm ysera gibt es härtere namen wie zb "Ettun-zurück gelesen...oder Otze,Fikker nur halt ohne ck...und noch krankere dinge es gibt jemand der sich einfach den namen eienr gottheit gegeben hat..und da höhrt der GM auf irgend nen typen der sich bei eienr streitick keit im allgemein channel einmischt und er meint er wer auch immer das sein mag könnte mir eins auswischen! tzz echt armselig


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (3. Januar 2008)

mein kumpel wurde für 3 stunden gesperrt o_0 
er hier *Súka* was auf russisch schlampe heist der hat knapp ein halbes jahr gezockt und irgendeiner hats dann gemeldet 3mal dürft ihr raten wer es war?
NATÜRLICH UNSER GILDENMEISTER
naja jetzt heist seine pristerin Úschi


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.
> 
> IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> ...



Du wärst meiner Meinung schon mal der erste der einen gänzlichen Bann verdient hat! Es war vl ein wenig hart ihn gleich zu sperren aber sie geben ihm die Chance seinen Namen zu ändern in anderen Spielen kriegst du 1 Jahr IP-Bann! Also sei froh das sie euch die Chance geben! Und für alle die jetzt anfangen :"Ja das ist ein anderes Spiel das kannst du nicht mit WoW vergleichen" Nein, kann ich nicht? Wie soll man dann Masstäbe setzen? Wenn man nichts mit nichts vergleicht wäre ALLES gut! Schon mal drüber nachgedacht?

Mfg


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> hat mich schon aufgeregt, dass keine ziffern in die namen durften...



Sprich, Du mustest auf "B1TchFuCK0R" verzichten?


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)





Naja wenn jeder so sein würde hätte man ja garkeine zeit mehr für q oder inis...

Jeder spielt seinen char. so wie er es am besten kann manche schreiben halt viel und gerne mit Gms andere lvln mehr naja 

Hf 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> was soll das den ey! auf normalen realms kann mann eig jeden namen auser irren kran verwdne nZB ausdrücke



Eigentlich nicht, aber Blizzard unternimmt leider nichts gegen die unendlich auftretenden Spieler, die ihren Charakteren so tolle Namen wie "Bratwurst" oder "Shádôwkìllér" gegeben haben. Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was für Personen hinter solchen Namen sitzen.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

Auserdem thx für die Moderatoren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sírion-antonidas (3. Januar 2008)

auf nem rp server ist das ein name der gegen die eula verstösst , also immer ruhig mit den pferden . auf pvp/pve servern  sollte das eigentlich keinem anstossen ^^  wenn ich manche namen durch die gedanken fliessen lasse kommt mir die galle hoch :O 

MFG


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Kel´Thuzat schrieb:


> mein kumpel wurde für 3 stunden gesperrt o_0
> er hier *Súka* was auf russisch schlampe heist der hat knapp ein halbes jahr gezockt und irgendeiner hats dann gemeldet 3mal dürft ihr raten wer es war?
> NATÜRLICH UNSER GILDENMEISTER
> naja jetzt heist seine pristerin Úschi




hätte auch net gesperrt werden dürfen da es cuka im deutscher schrift heißt und und er es eh mit sú   Ú geschrieben hat


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2008)

Weis auch nicht was ich davon halten soll, einerseits isses ja gerechtfertigt den Namen nicht durchgehen zu lassen. Schon Rechtlichen Gründen und so. Andererseits spiel ich seit Jahren neben Spieler die Nachtelff, Noobkiller oder Drescherjäger heißen und das stört auch keine Sau und erst recht kein Schlachtvieh.


----------



## Redday (3. Januar 2008)

du schreibst selber, sie haben dich angezeigt weil du "genervt" hast.
wird also wohl nicht nur an dem namen gelegen haben sonder an einer kombination aus namen und verhalten.
bei der spamflut jeden tag musst du dich schon ziemlich ins zeug gelegt haben, würd ich sagen.
schreibs also nicht deinem namen sondern deinem verhalten zu.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Laaron schrieb:


> Naja wenn jeder so sein würde hätte man ja garkeine zeit mehr für q oder inis...
> 
> Jeder spielt seinen char. so wie er es am besten kann manche schreiben halt viel und gerne mit Gms andere lvln mehr naja
> 
> ...



DENKT MAL EIN "FANTASY" spiel also kann man sich nenne wie man will warum kann es dort keine zwerg geben der schlachtvieh heißt früher gab es öfters tiernamen


----------



## Stasjan (3. Januar 2008)

ich habe nen twink und der hat den namen terminatorin,verstößt das gegen die regeln?
___________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (3. Januar 2008)

Der Name ist dumm und einfallslos.. wenns wenigstens ein Orc Warri gewesen wär könnt mans noch verstehn..
Normal gehören 50% aller Schurken wegen ihren Namen gebannt.. =) 
nichts gegen schurken. aber bei manchen namen "pwnagekiller" "wtfhaxx"
kann ich die Gm´s nur verstehen ;D


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> du schreibst selber, sie haben dich angezeigt weil du "genervt" hast.
> wird also wohl nicht nur an dem namen gelegen haben sonder an einer kombination aus namen und verhalten.
> bei der spamflut jeden tag musst du dich schon ziemlich ins zeug gelegt haben, würd ich sagen.
> schreibs also nicht deinem namen sondern deinem verhalten zu.




nein...in der mail standt wegen dem namen also ist es wegen dem namen! und der name ist nicht anstössig...die gms ham nur net den allgemein channel gelesn und hätten sehen müssen das der der mich gemeldet hat sicher einer von dne aufmukkern war


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> DENKT MAL EIN "FANTASY" spiel also kann man sich nenne wie man will warum kann es dort keine zwerg geben der schlachtvieh heißt früher gab es öfters tiernamen




Das war auf was anderes gemüntzt!

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluix (3. Januar 2008)

ein freund von mir hieß mal mit seinem mainchar Leckomiopopo, mit lv 64 war dann plötzlich sein char gesperrt, als er mit einem twink einen gm anschrieb hieß es, der name sei zu vulgär für das spiel, jetzt heißt er leckomio ... n1 schneesturm


----------



## Swold (3. Januar 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass solche Namen hier nichts zu suchen haben. Gibt zwar eindeutig wesentlich "schlimmere", aber dies ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. :-)

Richtig gut finde ich übrigens folgende Theorie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Baloin schrieb:


> Also als SCHLACHTVIEH bezeichne ich Tiere die ihren letzten Gang machen und bald zur Salami werden,vielleicht bisse einem Vegetarier-GM in die Hände gerutscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung, dass solche Namen hier nichts zu suchen haben. Gibt zwar eindeutig wesentlich "schlimmere", aber dies ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. :-)
> 
> Richtig gut finde ich übrigens folgende Theorie...
> 
> ...




aber sagen wir auch wenn es ein tier ist was geschlachtet wird...was ist daran unormal?in WOW werdne ja auch wildschwiene gekillt#


----------



## kintaroohe (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So was ist natürlich einfahc übertrieben dass ist natürlich wahr.

Aber ich hab acuh schon 1 Mal jmd gemeldet das war aber nicht wegen spam sondern wegen was anderem....
Im Alterac hatte er mich verwechselt oder so, und fing gan mich ohne Grund zu beleidigen und wollte nicht aufhören ich sagte ihm nur "bitte geh einfach sterben" und bäm ignore so. Er hatte anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun und machte sich einen Allgemein Makro wo einen riesigen beleidigenden Text verfasste, speicherte dies da ich ihn auf ignore hatte, machte sich einen Lv 1 char postete mir ihn ging off und löschte den char..... 
Im Endeffekt war ich sauer, dass es Menschen gibt die anscheinend ncihts besseres zu tun haben als andere zu beleidigen etc. Das fand ich warn guter Grund(und auch berechtigt) nem Gm alles darzulegen.
Bäm ich erfuhr er wurde 48 stunden gesperrt aber nochmal hatte er mich nicht angeschrieben.


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.
> 
> IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> ...




uhh...nur weil man rp mag heißt das doch nicht dass man kein Real Life hat und nur in World of Warcraft lebt...ich wage es mal zu sagen ,dass diese leute weitaus weniger vor dem Spiel hocken als du O.o

und zu dem rp server dingens ich spiele auf keinem und bin dennoch der Meinung dass man sich an die Regeln halten sollte  was diese Server angeht und ich fidne auf diesen servern gehören die Leute ,die sich wie du verhalten permanent gebannt...


----------



## Rock79 (3. Januar 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> tjo deinem alter entsprechend benehmen (obwohl das wirste wahrscheinlich gemacht haben deswegen der bann ^^) und weniger spammen und schon wirste net gebannt.und wenn ich schon lese das dein account eh schon 6 monate gesperrt war wirds echt sein grund haben,
> und wer in seinem profil schon schreibt geburtsat 1.1 1900 der ist dann echt noch nen windelpupser^^
> 
> die GMs können ruhig noch härter durchgreifen..




Kiddys halt was willst da machen,ich denkmal er wird blödsinn im Chat geschrieben haben und andere haben sich beschwert und deswegen der Bann.

GMs weiter so^^


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> uhh...nur weil man rp mag heißt das doch nicht dass man kein Real Life hat und nur in World of Warcraft lebt...ich wage es mal zu sagen ,dass diese leute weitaus weniger vor dem Spiel hocken als du O.o
> 
> und zu dem rp server dingens ich spiele auf keinem und bin dennoch der Meinung dass man sich an die Regeln halten sollte  was diese Server angeht und ich fidne auf diesen servern gehören die Leute ,die sich wie du verhalten permanent gebannt...




die typen die leute wegen namen melden sitzen doch jahre auf lvl 3 weil se net lvl...solln se doch froh sein das sie net so nen scheis namen haben und ihn net melden und weiterzocken...es is doch ne strafe genug wenn es derjenige net erfährt^^


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> aber sagen wir auch wenn es ein tier ist was geschlachtet wird...was ist daran unormal?in WOW werdne ja auch wildschwiene gekillt#



Ja aber die GM´s müssen dich sperren wenn der Name anstössig auf andere wirken kann und das kann mit diesem Namen durchaus der Fall sein! WoW ist ein Spiel aber manche Spieler könnten in früherer Zeit schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Namen gemacht haben und daher müssen sie den Namen sperren. Du hättest sicher noch Jahre mit dem Char rumlaufen können, aber du bist ja anscheinend schlecht aufgefallen und daher ist ein GM aufmerksam auf dich geworden und er war gezwungen dich zu sperren( Er hält sich auch nur an die Regeln).
Wärst du nicht negativ aufgefallen hätten die GM´s vielleicht so getan als hätten sie das nicht bemerkt da sie ja auch NUR menschen sind werden sie nicht pingelfein auf deinen Namen achten. Aber nachdem du aufgefallen bist wurde das an den Server geschickt und der Admin hätte nachschauen können wer zu der Zeit nicht darauf reagiert hat bist nicht nur du "gefickt" sondern auch der GM! Wie schon gesagt frag lieber höfflich nach was du dagegen machen kannst und wie! Und fang nicht an :" Ey, was is mit dir du Spacko mach meinen Char sofort wieder frei oder ich reiß dir die Eier raus!!". Weil dann kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen kannst du WoW die nächsten 10 Jahre weglegen, denn die interessiern sich für dich genau gar nicht! Für die bist du nur ein kleiner zahlender Trottel! Also leb damit und versuch es zu beheben.

Mfg


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

Wie in Foren so gibt es auch bei der Namensgebung Regeln. 
Ich denke nicht dass fst gebannt wurde wegen seinem Namen sondern wegen seinem Verhalten im Chat. 
Leider beantwortest du keine Frage ehrlich die dir gestellt wurde. Mag sein dass in deiner Mail stand dass du aufgrund deines Namens gebannt wurdest, aber ich denke auch wie du selber auch immer wieder erwähnt hast, dass du aufgrund deiner Äusserungen gebannt wurdest. 
Selbst hier gehst du auf keine Aussage wirklich ein, bestehst auf deinen Standpunkt und siehst die andere Seite gar nicht. 
Ich gebe dir recht dass es viele Namen gibt die vielleicht geändert werden sollten, gerade wenn es Religionen, geschichtliche Ereigbnisse usw. handelt. 
Zum Thema Fantasy, das Wort ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Fantasy. Hast du dich mal ernsthaft mit Rollenspielen auseinander gesetzt oder mit Romanen. Deinen Äusserungen sind zu entnehmen dass es nicht der Fall ist. 
Mich persönlich stört der Name Schlachtvieh nicht, der Name kann aber den einem oder anderen schon aufstossen. Im Gegensatz zu Pfanne usw. sind diese Namen neutral anzusiedeln. 
Tue dir selber einen Gefallen und hake es unter mies gelaufen ab. 
Habt ihr euch mal überlegt wie viele Spieler es gibt? Die können nicht jeden sofort erfassen und wer dann auch noch besonders durch sein Verhalten auffällt wird nun mal schneller aufgefordert als jmd der einfach nur spielt. 
MfG

P.S. deine Ausdrucksweise ist leider sehr nievaulos.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> aber sagen wir auch wenn es ein tier ist was geschlachtet wird...was ist daran unormal?in WOW werdne ja auch wildschwiene gekillt#




verstehst du den spaß daran denn nicht ?

Lol
WOW spieler werden immer jünger ,... weil das nennt man humor

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (3. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.
> 
> IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> ...



Loool...such dir nen Asiagrinder oder geh zurück zu deinen Shootern...manmanman...solche CS-Kiddies gehören sofort gebannt.

Schlachtvieh find ich aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## Paymakalir (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn das so stimmt, wie es der TE geschrieben hat ist es einfach nur lächerlich was sich da ein Blizzardmitarbeiter geleistet hat. Von einem Arbeitskollegen weiß ich, dass bei obszönen Namen zum Beispiel kein Bann kommt, sondern einfach eine Aufforderung den Namen zu ändern.
Und wenn manche meinen, der Name passt nicht in ein solches Spiel, dann tuts mir leid. Solange Blizzard uns nicht die Möglichkeit gibt Nachnamen zu nutzen, wird es immer wieder sinnlose Namen geben. 
Im übrigen sind meine Charaktere Donald, Goofy oder Leichnam schon seit Monaten im Spiel, obwohl sie namentlich nicht in dieses Spiel reinpassen. Und solange ich keine vernünftigen Namen verwenden kann, weil diese schon vergeben sind, werde ich auch weiterhin solche lustigen Namen auswählen.
MfG Donald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

Die von dir genannten Namen sind auch nicht wirklich anstößig oder verstoßen gegen die guten Sitten. 
Der Name Leichnam müsste man auch wieder schauen, da kann sich der ein oder andere doch schon abgestoßen fühlen. Aber das ist nunmal das Problem was dem einem gefällt muss dem anderen nicht gefallen. =)
Ich persönlich habe damit kein Problem, aber unpassende Namen tauchen leider in letzer Zeit gehäuft auf. 

Und Blizzard hat sich nun mal auch an das Recht zu halten und dazu gehört auch die gute Sitte.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Loool...such dir nen Asiagrinder oder geh zurück zu deinen Shootern...manmanman...solche CS-Kiddies gehören sofort gebannt.
> 
> Schlachtvieh find ich aber nicht schlimm.




Stimmt dir völlig zu , nur eins ist ganz klar erkennbar viele shooter freunde liefen zu WOW über und tuhen ihre shooter wohl immer noch nicht ab, leider und es ist sehr traurig.



Nur mal nebenbei spiele auch gerne mal ne runde CS aber habe mich doch ins rollenspiel leben eingefunden und dann ein bissel hin und her überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

Wer seinen Char. Legolas ,gimmli etc.. nennt  hat sich einfach nicht mit der thematik befasst.

Und WOW Spieler sind sich ihrer situation voll auf bewusst und kennen ihre lage, also wer noch an seinen shootern klammert der sollte doch bitte WOW bei seite legen sich nen pump gun schnappen und gas geben  (Hat ja auch so viel sinn) ....


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt, wie es der TE geschrieben hat ist es einfach nur lächerlich was sich da ein Blizzardmitarbeiter geleistet hat. Von einem Arbeitskollegen weiß ich, dass bei obszönen Namen zum Beispiel kein Bann kommt, sondern einfach eine Aufforderung den Namen zu ändern.
> Und wenn manche meinen, der Name passt nicht in ein solches Spiel, dann tuts mir leid. Solange Blizzard uns nicht die Möglichkeit gibt Nachnamen zu nutzen, wird es immer wieder sinnlose Namen geben.
> Im übrigen sind meine Charaktere Donald, Goofy oder Leichnam schon seit Monaten im Spiel, obwohl sie namentlich nicht in dieses Spiel reinpassen. Und solange ich keine vernünftigen Namen verwenden kann, weil diese schon vergeben sind, werde ich auch weiterhin solche lustigen Namen auswählen.
> MfG Donald
> ...



Wollt ihr es nicht verstehen? Der Name Schlachtvieh ist durchaus anstössig für andere Mitspieler! Nicht für alle aber für ein paar und das müssen die GM´s unterbinden und da er auch gesagt hat das er schlecht aufgefallen ist wird das ein weiterer Grund sein das er eine Sperre hat. Kein GM wird sich die Mühe machen und jedem Spieler der sich nicht an die Regeln halten kann eine detaillierte Anleitung schreiben warum sie gebannt wurden weil dann würden sie für ihren Job leben(Ja das ist ihr Job das dürfte einigen auch noch nicht in ihr Hirn gegangen sein). Ja sie hätten ihm einfach sagen ändere deinen Namen ABER hätte er es gemacht ? Nein er hätte sich wahrscheinlich gedacht :" Die merken das eh nicht pfuh drauf geschissen" Tja und er dürfte nicht der erste sein! Manchmal ist der Durschnittsintelekt der Menschen unter jeder Würde. Sry aber es is wahr!

Mfg


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

@Laaron: Gut gesprochen.


----------



## Silverquest (3. Januar 2008)

wtf? wegen so nehm namen omg das ist ja richtig lächerlich blizz halt






Mfg SilverQuest


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

Um zu antworten lest euch bitte den gesamten Text durch und nicht nur eine Seite, dann kann man auch Postings antworten. 
@Silverquest: Er wurde wegen seinem #Verhalten im Chat gebannt.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

LolliBunny schrieb:


> Wie in Foren so gibt es auch bei der Namensgebung Regeln.
> Ich denke nicht dass fst gebannt wurde wegen seinem Namen sondern wegen seinem Verhalten im Chat.
> Leider beantwortest du keine Frage ehrlich die dir gestellt wurde. Mag sein dass in deiner Mail stand dass du aufgrund deines Namens gebannt wurdest, aber ich denke auch wie du selber auch immer wieder erwähnt hast, dass du aufgrund deiner Äusserungen gebannt wurdest.
> Selbst hier gehst du auf keine Aussage wirklich ein, bestehst auf deinen Standpunkt und siehst die andere Seite gar nicht.
> ...




niveualos aha
wenn dein acc mehrmals für lange zeit gesperrt ist glaube ich nicht das du dann noch ruhig bleiben könntest und ja ich denke das du mit deiner rede recht haben könntest wenn nciht sogar haßt! aber was mcih ärgert ist das diese typen wegen einer strieterei im /1 channel das auf meinen name ziehen und nicht wirklich sagen was nun wirklich war...das tun die net weil die selber ganz schön harte worte sagten!


----------



## haxxorizor (3. Januar 2008)

wie war das? SCHLACHTVIE??
also nenenen da hört der spaß auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

Silverquest schrieb:


> wtf? wegen so nehm namen omg das ist ja richtig lächerlich blizz halt
> Mfg SilverQuest




Less doch mal bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

War einfach nur sein verhalten dranne schuld , naja und der name war mittel zum Ziel 

Omg raffinierte Gms haben wir *hehe*

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> niveualos aha
> wenn dein acc mehrmals für lange zeit gesperrt ist glaube ich nicht das du dann noch ruhig bleiben könntest und ja ich denke das du mit deiner rede recht haben könntest wenn nciht sogar haßt! aber was mcih ärgert ist das diese typen wegen einer strieterei im /1 channel das auf meinen name ziehen und nicht wirklich sagen was nun wirklich war...das tun die net weil die selber ganz schön harte worte sagten!




Sehe es ein , Blizz ist dir überlegen versaue es dir nicht nochmehr!


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Silverquest schrieb:


> wtf? wegen so nehm namen omg das ist ja richtig lächerlich blizz halt
> Mfg SilverQuest



Ja wegen so einem Namen, weil der Name durchaus anstössig sein kann! Die Leute hier schauen kurz rein lesen sich den ersten Post durch und dann die letzte Seite und wissen dann gar nicht was eigentlich los ist und posten dann OHNE ZU DENKEN! Das ist ein RPG Spiel und wenn man in so einem Spiel sollte man sich einen Namen einfallen lassen! Keinen Nicknamen sowas könnt ihr ihm MSN oder in CS verwenden! Aber WoW ist ein etwas gehobenes Spiel mit Anstand und Regeln! Hier kannst du nicht posten:"Hey, ich fi** deine Alte wenn du nicht aufhörst mich so blöd anzustarren". Das kannst du auf der Strasse machen, und da kann ich dir garantieren wenn du auf mich triffst hab ich dich schneller am Boden als du einen 2ten soo coolen Spruch abzulassen. Die GM´s sind meiner Meinung noch viel zu sanft mit solchen Idioten!

Mfg


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Rock79 schrieb:


> Kiddys halt was willst da machen,ich denkmal er wird blödsinn im Chat geschrieben haben und andere haben sich beschwert und deswegen der Bann.
> 
> GMs weiter so^^




wat dat steht bei meinem geburtsdatum?lol? nene ich bin 15..und mit 15 is man denke ich eig kein kind mehr^^


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Ja wegen so einem Namen, weil der Name durchaus anstössig sein kann! Die Leute hier schauen kurz rein lesen sich den ersten Post durch und dann die letzte Seite und wissen dann gar nicht was eigentlich los ist und posten dann OHNE ZU DENKEN! Das ist ein RPG Spiel und wenn man in so einem Spiel sollte man sich einen Namen einfallen lassen! Keinen Nicknamen sowas könnt ihr ihm MSN oder in CS verwenden! Aber WoW ist ein etwas gehobenes Spiel mit Anstand und Regeln! Hier kannst du nicht posten:"Hey, ich fi** deine Alte wenn du nicht aufhörst mich so blöd anzustarren". Das kannst du auf der Strasse machen, und da kann ich dir garantieren wenn du auf mich triffst hab ich dich schneller am Boden als du einen 2ten soo coolen Spruch abzulassen. Die GM´s sind meiner Meinung noch viel zu sanft mit solchen Idioten!
> 
> Mfg




Stimmt haste recht mit und das nur wegen ihren Beiträgen, da sage ich nur wer es brauch nun gut kann meine zeit auch anders nutzen.

Nur sehe gerne  wie b..... manche hier sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Ja aber die GM´s müssen dich sperren wenn der Name anstössig auf andere wirken kann und das kann mit diesem Namen durchaus der Fall sein! WoW ist ein Spiel aber manche Spieler könnten in früherer Zeit schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Namen gemacht haben und daher müssen sie den Namen sperren. Du hättest sicher noch Jahre mit dem Char rumlaufen können, aber du bist ja anscheinend schlecht aufgefallen und daher ist ein GM aufmerksam auf dich geworden und er war gezwungen dich zu sperren( Er hält sich auch nur an die Regeln).
> Wärst du nicht negativ aufgefallen hätten die GM´s vielleicht so getan als hätten sie das nicht bemerkt da sie ja auch NUR menschen sind werden sie nicht pingelfein auf deinen Namen achten. Aber nachdem du aufgefallen bist wurde das an den Server geschickt und der Admin hätte nachschauen können wer zu der Zeit nicht darauf reagiert hat bist nicht nur du "gefickt" sondern auch der GM! Wie schon gesagt frag lieber höfflich nach was du dagegen machen kannst und wie! Und fang nicht an :" Ey, was is mit dir du Spacko mach meinen Char sofort wieder frei oder ich reiß dir die Eier raus!!". Weil dann kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen kannst du WoW die nächsten 10 Jahre weglegen, denn die interessiern sich für dich genau gar nicht! Für die bist du nur ein kleiner zahlender Trottel! Also leb damit und versuch es zu beheben.
> 
> Mfg




naja ey was ist mit dir du spacko^^ da is ja schon gar net meine art...schon gar net nach 6 monaten spielpause...ich rede mit gms freundlich und verständlich genau so wie mit anderen spielern die auch freundlich zu mir sind ..


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> wat dat steht bei meinem geburtsdatum?lol? nene ich bin 15..und mit 15 is man denke ich eig kein kind mehr^^




Naja , sagen wir es so....

Kann reden wie die großen nur nicht so einstecken also sagen wir fast erwachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> naja ey was ist mit dir du spacko^^ da is ja schon gar net meine art...schon gar net nach 6 monaten spielpause...ich rede mit gms freundlich und verständlich genau so wie mit anderen spielern die auch freundlich zu mir sind ..



Was jetzt ? Zuerst hast du angefangen das du aufgefallen bist im Channel und jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr! Ich kenn mich grad Nüsse aus!

Mfg
Ps: Nur zur Info ich bin auch erst 15


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

AXO und mancher hier scheine die ganze geschichte net von anfang an gelesen haben oder nicht verstanden zu haben denn ihr solltet mich eig wegen dem problem beraten was ich da tun kann und euch nicht auf irgned eine seite schleisen die ihr weder kennt noch auf einer die es gibt^^ ihr sollt hier net polarisieren sonder neutral bbleiben und beraten KK!


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> AXO und mancher hier scheine die ganze geschichte net von anfang an gelesen haben oder nicht verstanden zu haben denn ihr solltet mich eig wegen dem problem beraten was ich da tun kann und euch nicht auf irgned eine seite schleisen die ihr weder kennt noch auf einer die es gibt^^ ihr sollt hier net polarisieren sonder neutral bbleiben und beraten KK!




Kann da halt nur noch sagen selber schuld , ohne dich anpissen zu wollen!

Aber ein rat habe ich für dich krieche dem GM in den arsch .. wirklich.


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

@fst: Wenn ich gebannt werde würde dann nur weil ich gegen die AGB verstoßen habe. Mal ehrlich kaum einer liesst sie sich durch. 
Das es ärgerlich ist klar, das hat auch bisher keiner abgestritten. 
Ich persönlich kann mich auch gut anders beschäftigen. *gg*  



> niveualos aha
> wenn dein acc mehrmals für lange zeit gesperrt ist glaube ich nicht das du dann noch ruhig bleiben könntest und ja ich denke das du mit deiner rede recht haben könntest wenn nciht sogar haßt! aber was mcih ärgert ist das diese typen wegen einer strieterei im /1 channel das auf meinen name ziehen und nicht wirklich sagen was nun wirklich war...das tun die net weil die selber ganz schön harte worte sagten!



Ich freue mich zu lesen dass du dir meinen Post richtig durchgelesen hast. Man sieht dass du kritikfähig ist. 

Leider hast du den Verlauf des Gespräches bis es zum Bann kam nicht genau erläutert. Wenn es willkürlich geschehen ist, setze dich dagegen zur Wehr. Das ist dein gutes Recht und das wird dir auch keiner verweigern. Nätürlich hast du auch ein Recht genau zu erfahren warum es zu dem Bann kam. Wie dir vermehrt bereits vorgeschlagen wurde, setze dich in einer ruhigen Minute hin, wenn die Wut ein wenig verraucht ist =), und schreibe ein Ticket, schilder den Fall sachlich aus deiner Sicht, beschuldige niemanden direkt. Mit Sachlichkeit und Ehrlichkeit kommt man immer weiter. 
Schildern den Vorgang doch auch hier mal ausführlich. 

Und lohnt es sich denn wegen WOW so das Nervenkostüm aufreiben zu 
lassen?

MfG


----------



## Terratec (3. Januar 2008)

Anjuuun schrieb:


> Die Spammer sind alles Gaesteaccs du nudel was soll blizz dagegen machen? denken dann schreiben^^


Schonmal dran gedacht, dass Gästeaccs nicht im allgemeinen Channel schreiben können?


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> AXO und mancher hier scheine die ganze geschichte net von anfang an gelesen haben oder nicht verstanden zu haben denn ihr solltet mich eig wegen dem problem beraten was ich da tun kann und euch nicht auf irgned eine seite schleisen die ihr weder kennt noch auf einer die es gibt^^ ihr sollt hier net polarisieren sonder neutral bbleiben und beraten KK!



What the? Ich hab dir doch gesagt (nicht nur einmal) das du dich mit Blizzard in kontakt setzen sollst und die fragen was du da machen kannst damit sie dich wieder spielen lassen!?! Etwas anderes kannst du da nicht machen!

Mfg


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass Gästeaccs nicht im allgemeinen Channel schreiben können?




Das hast du mir vor der nase weggeschnappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

LolliBunny schrieb:


> @fst: Wenn ich gebannt werde würde dann nur weil ich gegen die AGB verstoßen habe. Mal ehrlich kaum einer liesst sie sich durch.
> Das es ärgerlich ist klar, das hat auch bisher keiner abgestritten.
> Ich persönlich kann mich auch gut anders beschäftigen. *gg*
> Ich freue mich zu lesen dass du dir meinen Post richtig durchgelesen hast. Man sieht dass du kritikfähig ist.
> ...




nein wegen WOW nicht aber wegen dem geld^^naja gut n bissel wegen WOW XD aaber gebts zu manche spielr zocken nur WOW um zu provozieren und zu melden?hää^^


----------



## Morci (3. Januar 2008)

das spieler, wenn ca 9 mio davon aufeinander treffen, nicht wirklich immer einer meinung sind, und sich auch mal dumm anmachen, kann vorkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich denke, ich bin mit der meinung nicht alleine, das das nicht unbedingt in den /1 channel gehört. dafür kann man whispern.

was den namen schlachtvieh angeht, so habe ich schon schlimmere gelesen. und da fragt man sich auch, warum nicht ganze gilden gesperrt werden, denn da gibt es auch extrem dumme namen.

aber wenn du wirklich wegen beleidigung etc. gesperrt wurdest, lernst du dadurch vllt nicht die anderen spieler durch dumme spammerein im /1 channel zu nerven, sondern die angelegenheit durch whispern zu klären.

in diesem sinne.....


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

> nein wegen WOW nicht aber wegen dem geld^^naja gut n bissel wegen WOW XD aaber gebts zu manche spielr zocken nur WOW um zu provozieren und zu melden?hää^^



Ja wegen dem Geld verstehe ich es, ist auch net sonderlich günstig. 
Das manche nur spielen um zu provozieren kann ich mir durchaus gut vorstellen. =) Aber warum drauf eingehen? Besser net im öffentlichen Channel, sowas wie bereits vorgeschlagen per Flüstern klären und ansonsten ab auf die Ignore. Wozu haben wir die denn sonst. 

Würde mich aber immer noch freuen wenn du den Sachverhalt nochmals ausführlich schildern würdest.

MfG


----------



## Durlok (3. Januar 2008)

ich finde ja schlachtvie auch ned grad der oberhammer namen für so ein spiel
aber wegen dem namen bannen darf blizz dich erst wenn sie dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben und du ihn ned änderst würde ich sagen

da du aber scheinbar ja nicht das erste mal negativ aufgefallen bist (von wegen 6 monate bann) musst du dich nicht wundern 
wenn ich von der polizei mehrfach bei einem kleinen verstos gegen das gesetz erwischd werde bekomm ich auch ne härtere straffe als jemand den sie beim gleichen delikt das erste mal erwischen

also nutze doch diese 24 stunden und überleg mal was dier dieses ganze gezoffe dass du scheinbar immer verursacht den so bringt (ausser gebannt zu werden)

ändere deinen namen halt als protest in zuckerwattenblümchen und gut ist


----------



## SweetFalke (3. Januar 2008)

Einen Char mit diesem Namen... wurde wohl zu oft gemeldet, vorallem dann wenn er irgendeinen Channel vollspammt. 24h mögen hart sein; ich hätte Dir 12 gegeben und gleichzeitig Deinen Charnamen zwangsumbenannt.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

SweetFalke schrieb:


> Einen Char mit diesem Namen... wurde wohl zu oft gemeldet, vorallem dann wenn er irgendeinen Channel vollspammt. 24h mögen hart sein; ich hätte Dir 12 gegeben und gleichzeitig Deinen Charnamen zwangsumbenannt.




Eine frage in was ??? Vlt. in zuckerwattenblümchen????


Lach* zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

LolliBunny schrieb:


> Ja wegen dem Geld verstehe ich es, ist auch net sonderlich günstig.
> Das manche nur spielen um zu provozieren kann ich mir durchaus gut vorstellen. =) Aber warum drauf eingehen? Besser net im öffentlichen Channel, sowas wie bereits vorgeschlagen per Flüstern klären und ansonsten ab auf die Ignore. Wozu haben wir die denn sonst.
> 
> Würde mich aber immer noch freuen wenn du den Sachverhalt nochmals ausführlich schildern würdest.
> ...



hatte auch vor net drauf einzugehen aber leider hat der typ gemeint alle sollen "schlachtvieh" auf spamm melden machen...und zack habe ich ein ticket geschrieben..dann meinte der GM ok wir klären das mit dem spieler...dann hab ich mitn gm noch s gequatsch und gefragt..dann brach die vebindung nach ner weile ab und ich konnte net mehr rein wegen diesem namen....mich wunder das der gm mit dem ich wegen dem spieler der gehetzt hat mich net angesprochen hat das der name anstössig sei


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

zuckerwattenblümchen

Den Namen finde ich klasse, das hat auf jeden Fall Stil als Protest.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ich finde ja schlachtvie auch ned grad der oberhammer namen für so ein spiel
> aber wegen dem namen bannen darf blizz dich erst wenn sie dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben und du ihn ned änderst würde ich sagen
> 
> da du aber scheinbar ja nicht das erste mal negativ aufgefallen bist (von wegen 6 monate bann) musst du dich nicht wundern
> ...




nein das gezoffe habe ich nicht angestifftet der spieler beleidigte mich weil ich gildenmakros verteilte..und so kammenimmer mehr dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> hatte auch vor net drauf einzugehen aber leider hat der typ gemeint alle sollen "schlachtvieh" auf spamm melden machen...und zack habe ich ein ticket geschrieben..dann meinte der GM ok wir klären das mit dem spieler...dann hab ich mitn gm noch s gequatsch und gefragt..dann brach die vebindung nach ner weile ab und ich konnte net mehr rein wegen diesem namen....mich wunder das der gm mit dem ich wegen dem spieler der gehetzt hat mich net angesprochen hat das der name anstössig sei



Das war wohl kaum der GM mit dem du geschrieben hast das wird ein 2ter gewesen sein! Und da so eine Sperre nur von einem Serveradmin zurückgenommen werden kann und sich keiner die Mühe machen wird bei einem 24h Ban den Admin anzuschreiben wird sich der GM (wenn du Glück hast) vl. entschuldigen bei dir aber vertrau nicht darauf. Harre einfach deine 24h aus und überleg dir jetzt schon mal einen neuen Namen denn du kannst dir sicher sein das sie dich noch einige Male bannen werden.

Mfg


----------



## LolliBunny (3. Januar 2008)

> hatte auch vor net drauf einzugehen aber leider hat der typ gemeint alle sollen "schlachtvieh" auf spamm melden machen...und zack habe ich ein ticket geschrieben..dann meinte der GM ok wir klären das mit dem spieler...dann hab ich mitn gm noch s gequatsch und gefragt..dann brach die vebindung nach ner weile ab und ich konnte net mehr rein wegen diesem namen....mich wunder das der gm mit dem ich wegen dem spieler der gehetzt hat mich net angesprochen hat das der name anstössig sei



In dem Falle wüde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen den Sachverhalt genaustens aufzuführen und bitten dass erneut geprüft wird ob du deswegen wirklich gebannt werden müsstest.  Wenn du tatsächlich bereits öfters negetiv aufgefallen bist, ist es schon möglich dass der Bann "vorerst" aus Sicht der GMs zu vollziehen war. Wende dich einfach nochmal per Ticket an die GMs, schilder auch das mit der Verbindung. 

MfG und Gute Nacht


----------



## Anudo (3. Januar 2008)

Mhh lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mal ne verwarnung wegen meinem gildennamen bekommen ( Zeugen jehovas ) 
Aber steht sogar in den AGB's , dass religiöse nicks nicht erwünscht sind also war es sogar gerechtfertigt^^ aber gesperrt wurde ich deshalb nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Anudo schrieb:


> Mhh lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil das weiterhilft, das war schlicht und einfach Off-Topic und nix anderes. Und hat unserem Sorgenkind nicht gerade weitergebracht mit seinem Problem. Wie ich sinnlos-Poster liebe!

Mfg
Ps: Wie gesagt warte die 24H ab denn du kannst mir glauben KEIN GM oder ServerAdmin macht sich für einen 24H Bann die Mühe das rückgängig zu machen die bräuchten sogar mit deinen Daten 10 Minuten bis sie dich wieder entsperrt haben. Überleg dir einen neuen Namen frag einen GM wie du ihn ändern kannst mehr kannst du nicht mehr machen


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (3. Januar 2008)

bist du aufm RP server? daran könnts liegen. 
vlt hat das jemadn scho geschrieben, war zu faul alles zu lesen^^


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> bist du aufm RP server? daran könnts liegen.
> vlt hat das jemadn scho geschrieben, war zu faul alles zu lesen^^




wie jetzt zum 5ten mal ich spiele auf einem normalen server##


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

SeXybOy schrieb:


> Weil das weiterhilft, das war schlicht und einfach Off-Topic und nix anderes. Und hat unserem Sorgenkind nicht gerade weitergebracht mit seinem Problem. Wie ich sinnlos-Poster liebe!
> 
> Mfg
> Ps: Wie gesagt warte die 24H ab denn du kannst mir glauben KEIN GM oder ServerAdmin macht sich für einen 24H Bann die Mühe das rückgängig zu machen die bräuchten sogar mit deinen Daten 10 Minuten bis sie dich wieder entsperrt haben. Überleg dir einen neuen Namen frag einen GM wie du ihn ändern kannst mehr kannst du nicht mehr machen




und ja das ist der gute vorteil das ich mir nen neuen namen aussuchen kann..hmm was passt den zu einem heilig priester?


----------



## Caiyuga (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.



/signed

Freut mich, dass fleißig Tickets schreiben doch einen Wert hat. Mal ehrlich.. wer so wenig Fantasie hat, hat in einem Fantasy-Spiel höchstens eine NPC-Rolle verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht als herbeigezaubertet Manakeks oder so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> und ja das ist der gute vorteil das ich mir nen neuen namen aussuchen kann..hmm was passt den zu einem heilig priester?


Welches Volk?


----------



## M4tt (3. Januar 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> Schlachtvieh is  nicht grad nen schöner name aber naja "Gottisttot" ist auch über eine jahr rumgelaufen mensch Priesterin 70, ich nehme mal an das er endlich gebannt wurde da man ihn nicht mehr Im Arsenal findet. btw den Gnom könnt man auch gleich denn ACC wegnehmen der auch so heisst^^




Genau!! Nietzsche gehört auch gebannt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Caiyuga schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Freut mich, dass fleißig Tickets schreiben doch einen Wert hat. Mal ehrlich.. wer so wenig Fantasie hat, hat in einem Fantasy-Spiel höchstens eine NPC-Rolle verdient.
> 
> ...




Zwerg.........ich nenne mich vllt Batman^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Januar 2008)

Batman....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als zwerg priester... öööööhm, nein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn dir echt nix besseres einfällt dann spiel einfach mit deinem vornamen etwas rum, sowas wie aus z.b. "stefan", "stefonius" oder so. Oder da du zwerg spielst, "grummelbart"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Lass dir was einfallen. Wie schon gesagt lies Bücher das hilft enorm! Aber nur so zur Hilfe orientier dich z.b. an : Darmian oder Robart (solche Namen sind einfach passender für Zwerge).

Mfg
Ps: Schwer wirds bei Nachtelfen oder Blutelfen und so diese "exotischen" Namen^^


----------



## Archpriest (3. Januar 2008)

Ein Thread nach meinem Geschmack.

Vorgeschichte:
Ich ließ meinen Char auf den Testrealm kopieren um das Gildenfach auszutesten. Witzigerweise konnte ich mich bei einem erneuten Login-Versuch auf dem normalen Server nicht mehr mit meinem eigentlichen Nick einloggen. Musste ihn also ändern. Begründung: Er verstößt gegen die Nutzerrechte.
Mein alter Nick: Archpriest.

Wieso ist das bitte ein "schlimmer" Nick?

Nun gut, ich habe mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert, meine Allys angeschrieben und gesagt das ich Arch sei und nur meinen Nick ändern musste. Die hatten sich schon gewundert was für einen Typen die da in der Freundesliste haben. Das war neben dem Nickwechsel das einzige was mich daran genervt hat.

Mittlerweile will ich meinen alten Nick garnicht wieder haben, sonst muss ich wieder alle anschreiben. Trotzdem finde ich es eine Frechheit, denn der Nick hat nichts anstößiges, nichts verwerfliches, überhaupt nichts, worüber man sich mukieren könnte.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, die GM handeln sehr subjektiv und einfach ihrer Tageslust entsprechend. Aber gut, ich zahle 13€ im Monat. Wieso rege ich mich auf? Immerhin darf ich dafür ja Geld abdrücken...


So Long
Ex-Arch


----------



## vitti2801 (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.



LoooL, von dir hab ich noch nie nen sinnvollen Beitrag gelesen, i-wie bezeichnest immer nur die TE's als Deppen weil dir i-was nicht an ihnen passt, aber das ist deine Meinung und auch wenn ein Admin bist, behalt sie ab und zu besser für dich, das ist meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW selbst ist kein Rollenspiel sonst hätte Blizzard das alles komplett anders aufgezogen, sollten aber doch so ein paar "Pseudo MMORPG Gamer" dabei sein dann gibts ja GSD RP-Server da kann ich dann wie die Himbeerblaue Tüte im Kleidchen ein: "Wollet ihr uns mir Eurer Anwesenheit in einer Instanz beglücken" mit leicht schwulem Akzent trällern, auf nem PvE Server hat jeder das Recht sich zu nennen wie er will.. Das solche Bans verhäng werden liegt einfach daran dass viele Leute keinen Spaß verstehen oder einfach einen den Tag versauen wollen und zum anderen dass Blizz GM's immer wahllos Ban's verhängen ohne dass man sich auch nur i-wie rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Ein Thread nach meinem Geschmack.
> 
> Vorgeschichte:
> Ich ließ meinen Char auf den Testrealm kopieren um das Gildenfach auszutesten. Witzigerweise konnte ich mich bei einem erneuten Login-Versuch auf dem normalen Server nicht mehr mit meinem eigentlichen Nick einloggen. Musste ihn also ändern. Begründung: Er verstößt gegen die Nutzerrechte.
> ...



Das grosse Problem ist leider GM´s sind auch nur Menschen und man muss sich mal in ihre Lage versetzen die setzen sich für 1-2 Stunden vorn PC um ihrem BERUF(ich kanns nur nochmal betonen) nachzugehn. Dann loggen die sich ein und nichtmal 5 sek später kommt der erste Warmduscher und regt sich über dies und das auf. GM muss ihm entweder erklärn das dies so gehört oder muss ihm bei diesem Problem helfen! Das macht der dann 2 Stunden durch und nach einer Zeit verliert man halt die Sachlichkeit und den Überblick. Da macht man nun mal Fehler (Irren ist menschlich). Aber bis da gehts ja noch ganz klar, anfangen tut es erst wenn die GM´s dann nicht einsehen das sie einen Fehler gemacht haben und sturr darauf sitzen bleiben. Dann hat der zahlende WoW Spieler Ärger mit dem GM wird vl um sein kostbares Geld "beschissen" wenns hart kommt UND kann aber nichts dagegen tun. Anklagen gibt es entweder vor Gericht oder gar nicht so läuft das nun mal bei Blizzard. Die können sich das leisten und wenn mal einer aufhört dann kratzt den das nicht die Bohne. Der verdient immer noch mehr am Tag als wir im Jahr! Damit muss man sich abfinden und einen Kompromiss finden auch wenn einem dieser nicht passt! Gm´s sind wie vorgesetzte, ich Chef du Nix.

Mfg


----------



## SeXybOy (3. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Fehler mit PhP!!


----------



## soul6 (3. Januar 2008)

Nun ob Schlachtvieh passt oder nicht, ist wohl eine stundenlange Grundsatzdiskussion,
doch irgendwie haben wir oft wirklich Spass an den Namen und öftermal schon herrzlichst gelacht 
darüber ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt ja auch herrliche schwachsinnige Gildennamen genauso und wenn ich an einen meiner Charnamen
denke ...Yxxrandyxxy ...oups. (böse Zungen sagen , der Name muß die Rache an Blizzard sein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So wie schon einer sagte " mach dir nichts draus". doch würde ich auf alle Fälle eine Beschwerde schreiben
und vorallem : Geld gutschreiben lassen !!! 
Weil wir ja 13 € p.m  abdrücken und dann will ich auch die paar Cent gutgeschrieben haben !!!
Ist zwar kleinlich, doch genauso war ja auch der Bann und deshalb Kohle zurück und wenn es lächerliche
5 Cent (oder so) sind.
Viel wichtiger wäre mal den allg. bzw. Handelschannel zu überprüfen, weil den hab ich schon seit langem
bei meinen Hauptchars abgeschaltet und seh immer bei meinen Twinks noch die dauernde Schreierei und
Werbeflut. Jetzt stört es die nichtmal mehr im allg. Channel , Werbung für Chinafarming zu machen.
(halt Werbung für Gold und Leveling etc. zu machen )
Also lass den Kopf nicht hängen und tauf sie halt um auf "Schlachtetvieh"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (3. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.
> 
> IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> ...




Also sorry, aber SOWAS hirnverbranntes hab ich schon ewig net mehr gelesen...alleine die Aussage, Minderheiten haben nix zu sagen, also da hörts ja wohl auf...endlich mal ein aggressiver Name...tssss...mir fehlen eigentlich die Worte...

@Topic: Da du ja selbst gesagt hast, du wurdest schon für 6(?) Monate gesperrt, liegts doch auf der Hand, dass die dich quasi irgendwo vermekrt haben und dich etwas anders anfassen (vergleichbar mit ner Vorstrafe im RL würd ich sagen)...was mich wundert is der Grund in der Mail, ich denke mal es war nicht der Name sondern die Streitigkeiten im Handelschannel...wobei wenn der Typ alle aufgeforert hat dich wegen Spam zu melden und einer auf die Idee kam den Namen noch gleich anzuprangern...ich weiß es nicht ich war ja nicht dabei.

Zum Namen selber: ja ich weiß der Name meines Mains is jetz auch net der Hit (ich hoffe der Fauxpas is durch den Priester ausgeglichen, der Name is ja sogar RP-tauglich denke ich^^),und auf normalen Servern rennt weitaus schlimmeres rum...aber ich find den Namen ehrlich gesagt auch recht blöde...was net heißt, dass ich sowas sofort melden würde...da käm ich ja aus der Arbeit nemmer raus...grade was seit Weihnachten nun auf Nethersturm rumrennt...lauter Kopien mit haste-net-gesehen-Sonderzeichen etcetcetc.
Aber das is halt das Los auf nem normalen Server, sowas wird dir da halt immer über den Weg laufen.
*Wen das stört, der kann ja auf nen RP-Server transferieren, dafür sind die doch da.*


----------



## Nakati (3. Januar 2008)

was ihr probleme wegen namen habt... also das is eher schwachsinnig -.-


----------



## aixo (3. Januar 2008)

Ihr diskutiert hier darüber, ob der Nickname ausschlaggebend war..:
Wenn "Schlachtvieh" wegen seiner "Auseinandersetzung" im einen Channel
von mehr als einer Person gemeldet wird, dann kommt so eine Sperre zustande.

Ich wäre hier immer vorsichtig, über einen Nickname oder sonstwas zu spekulieren.
Schlachtvieh ist definitiv nichts anstössiges, da gibt es weitaus seltsamere Namen,
vorzüglich auch auf Englisch (nur dass die viel "cooler" klingen)

Jedenfalls: Deine Sperre kommt imho nicht wegen des Nicknames, nicht einfach so,
sondern weil dich mehrere Leute per "Spam melden" gemeldet haben.

Oder möchtest du uns mal den Chatlog posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Leute wie neuroheaven werden gesperrt. Und zwar nicht wegen Nicknames, sondern wegen absolut intolerantem Gehabe.
Ich sag da nur: Lasst euren WoW Account auslaufen und spielt wieder Counterstrike. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scape (Gul´dan) (3. Januar 2008)

Das Problem jemand auf deinem Server fand den Namen unpassend und hat ein ticket verfasst. Hatte ein Spieler auf meinem Server auch er hieß Matraze und jemanden hatts halt nicht gefallen der schrieb n ticket zack musste er seinen Namen ändern weil sein alter zweideutig war jetz heißt er halt Unterlage aber das du da einen Bann bekommst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kenn ein paar Leute die ihren Namen ändern mussten weil sie von einem GM angeschrieben wurden und wurden keines wegs gebannt sie haben den GM nur ein neuen Namen für den Char mitgeteilt und er hat ihn geändert das wars.


----------



## entrúst (3. Januar 2008)

Sry, aber der name suckt einfach. was willst du damit aussagen? und allerdings, ich finde den namen anstößig..sich zu nennen wie ein tier, was bald auf dem weg in den jordan ist, nur damit irgendwelche idioten fleisch aufm teller haben und somit das leben milliarder tiere auf dem gewissen haben, ist mehr als grotesk. der bann war berechtigt und fertig.


----------



## Genomchen (3. Januar 2008)

"Sry, aber der name suckt einfach. was willst du damit aussagen? und allerdings, ich finde den namen anstößig..sich zu nennen wie ein tier, was bald auf dem weg in den jordan ist, nur damit irgendwelche idioten fleisch aufm teller haben und somit das leben milliarder tiere auf dem gewissen haben, ist mehr als grotesk. der bann war berechtigt und fertig."

Leute wie du sinds, die für ihren Vegetarismus unbedingt von jedem toleriert werden wollen, aber nicht tolerieren, das andere Fleisch mögen. Mit deiner Aussage bist du in meinen Augen nichts weiter als ein billiger ungechillter Vegetarierer, der es anderen ständig reindrücken muss. Geh wieder Gras essen anstatt hier komisch rumzutun....


----------



## Lewa (3. Januar 2008)

es sind auch eigentlich namen wie kopfschmerz, ichhaudich oder sowas verboten, man kann dagegen ein ticket schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (3. Januar 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> also der beitrag is ja wohl voll witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat mal in letzter Zeit einer von euch probiert, nen char anzulegen?
Wie mal einfach ALLE halbwegs sinnvollen Namen belegt sind...  ich find den Namen allemal besser als all die Ganzen Namen mit Buchstaben, die man nicht auf der Tastatur findet...

Ich finde das ziemlich irrational, Namen als anstößig zu betrachten, nur weil sie im Ansatz mit dem Tod assoziiert werden könnten.

Als Alternative würde ich die Einführung von Vor- und Nachnamen sehen, dann kann man auch mal wieder normale Namen nehmen, und muss seinen neuen char nicht "Fensterkit" nennen ;-)


----------



## Stutenandy (3. Januar 2008)

Meines Erachtens ist da auch noch sicherlich was anderes vorgefallen, was uns der TE verschweigt, bzw. wessen er sich nicht mehr bewusst ist. Im Chat evnt. rumgespammt oder wen beleidigt ect. ... ist ja für viele ganz normal.

Nur für den Namen wird man nicht gebannt, weder auf einem normalen Server, als auch auf einem RP-Server.

TE schrieb ja auch, das er schonmal 6 Monate gebannt wurde, also ist er bei weitem kein unbescholltenes Blatt, denn für einen 6 Monate Bann muss schon wirklich was grösseres passiert sein.


----------



## Zentoro (3. Januar 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Was?? Warum sollte der Name gegen die Regeln sein??? Dem GM des das geschrieben hat gehört gekündigt




Sagt jemand dessen Char Jägerheini heisst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (3. Januar 2008)

entrúst schrieb:


> Sry, aber der name suckt einfach. was willst du damit aussagen? und allerdings, ich finde den namen anstößig..sich zu nennen wie ein tier, was bald auf dem weg in den jordan ist, nur damit irgendwelche idioten fleisch aufm teller haben und somit das leben milliarder tiere auf dem gewissen haben, ist mehr als grotesk. der bann war berechtigt und fertig.



Also ich liebe Tiere auch. Steak medium, alles andere gut durchgegart.


----------



## minosha (3. Januar 2008)

Meinem Kollegen wurde der Name geändert. Er hiess Subaru. 
Das ist angeblich auch ein Wrestler. Hab ich noch nie gehört. Klar die Automarke kenne ich. 

Aber was mich wurmt ist, dass der nächste Allie den ich sehe sich Slowhand nennt. Slowhand ist der spitzname von Eric Clapton.

Schlachtvieh find ich nicht anstössig, nur es gibt gewiss einige passendere Namen.


----------



## entrúst (3. Januar 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> "Sry, aber der name suckt einfach. was willst du damit aussagen? und allerdings, ich finde den namen anstößig..sich zu nennen wie ein tier, was bald auf dem weg in den jordan ist, nur damit irgendwelche idioten fleisch aufm teller haben und somit das leben milliarder tiere auf dem gewissen haben, ist mehr als grotesk. der bann war berechtigt und fertig."
> 
> Leute wie du sinds, die für ihren Vegetarismus unbedingt von jedem toleriert werden wollen, aber nicht tolerieren, das andere Fleisch mögen. Mit deiner Aussage bist du in meinen Augen nichts weiter als ein billiger ungechillter Vegetarierer, der es anderen ständig reindrücken muss. Geh wieder Gras essen anstatt hier komisch rumzutun....




öhm, ja. anhand deiner aussage erkennt man, das du weder meinen beitrag, noch meinen standpunkt richtig verstanden hast. es geht nicht darum irgendwem vegetarismus aufzuzwängen, oder sonstiges. es geht darum das der name unter aller kanone ist, rein vom moralisch-ethischen standpunkt aus. da könnte man sich genauso gut kinderschänder, triebtäter oder sonst was nennen. alles der gleiche mist.

und ausserdem..ich forder weder toleranz noch sonst was von dir, und aussredem..warum soll ich tolerieren das menschen für ihren fleisch genuss andere lebewesen ausmerzen, wo tolerierst du ihr leben? immer das gerede..jedem das seine, das ist im grundlegenden natürlich 100% richtig, aber freiheit ist auch immer die freiheit der andersdenkenden, und wenn von meinem handeln(Fleisch essen z. das Leiden von dritten einbezogen wird, ist es eben nicht nur MEINE angelegenheit. raffst du's jetzt? bevor du unqualifizerten shit von dir gibst, überleg das nächste mal richtig und sabbel mich nich zu.


----------



## _Gringo_ (3. Januar 2008)

An alle die sich hier ernsthaft über irgendwelche Namen beschweren: Denkt mal drüber nach ob WoW nicht ein bisschen zu sehr euer Leben beherrscht. Wenn Ihr keine schlimmeren Probleme habt, so daß ihr schon über andere herziehen müsst, so müsst Ihr ja die glücklichsten Menschen auf der Welt sein.

Aber so ist das leider...Kindergarten!
Wenn man im Reallife nichts zu kamellen hat identifiziert man sich vieleicht zu sehr mit seinem Char und regt sich darüber auf wenn jemand seinen Char Legolas nennt.
Ich kann über Namen wie Schlachtvieh oder so nur lachen. Ist doch lustig. Der ist im PvP sicher ein gern gesehenes Opfer...


----------



## Krieger_Ho (3. Januar 2008)

Ysera ist echt der schlimmste Spacken Server^^
Im Realmpool BG zumindest findet man nur deppen.^^


----------



## Aelthas (3. Januar 2008)

entrúst schrieb:


> öhm, ja. anhand deiner aussage erkennt man, das du weder meinen beitrag, noch meinen standpunkt richtig verstanden hast. es geht nicht darum irgendwem vegetarismus aufzuzwängen, oder sonstiges. es geht darum das der name unter aller kanone ist, rein vom moralisch-ethischen standpunkt aus. da könnte man sich genauso gut kinderschänder, triebtäter oder sonst was nennen. alles der gleiche mist.
> 
> und ausserdem..ich forder weder toleranz noch sonst was von dir, und aussredem..warum soll ich tolerieren das menschen für ihren fleisch genuss andere lebewesen ausmerzen, wo tolerierst du ihr leben? immer das gerede..jedem das seine, das ist im grundlegenden natürlich 100% richtig, aber freiheit ist auch immer die freiheit der andersdenkenden, und wenn von meinem handeln(Fleisch essen z. das Leiden von dritten einbezogen wird, ist es eben nicht nur MEINE angelegenheit. raffst du's jetzt? bevor du unqualifizerten shit von dir gibst, überleg das nächste mal richtig und sabbel mich nich zu.



Also ich find auch das du ziemlich intolerant rüberkommst. Und dieses Geheule wegen Fleisch essen. Frag dich doch einfach mal wofür wir Schneidezähne und nur einen Magen haben... und wieso alle reinvegatrischen Zweige der Menschheit ausgestorben sind...
Aber das würde jetzt zu sehr ins philosophische gehen. Und Pflanzen sind auch Lebewesen die zu sowas wie Gefühlen fähig sind... und hörst du jetzt auf Pflanzen zu essen?
Aber deine Meinung zu dem "Namen" Schlachtvieh kann ich nur unterstützen. Dachte eigentlich WOW wäre ein Onlinerollenspiel und kein Egoshooter aber naja, mir eigentlich egal wie jemand heisst. èber sowas lächel ich nur.

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

Ist schon ziemlich dumm....

1. Finde ich nicht das der Name gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt. Schlachtvieh hat nichts so schlimmes das man gleich ne Sperre verhängen muss und zweitens (noch viel dümmer -.-*)
2. Ändert sich dein Name auch nicht, wenn du für 24 Stunden gesperrt wirst... Will er dich dann nochmal sperren, weil du immernoch den selben Namen hast?


----------



## Tarienna (3. Januar 2008)

Ich tippe einfach mal das du mehrfach auffällig geworden bist, vorher noch rumgepöbelt hast und / oder
der GM einfach nur ein Auswahlfeld in seinem Tool als Begründung anklicken kann. 

Aber so wie du dich hier verhälst liegt der Schluss nahe, dass der Name einfach nur einer der vielen Gründe war.

Und auch meine Ansicht ist, dass du anscheinend nicht viel Gehirnschmalz in den Namen gesteckt hast. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit auf normalen Servern Leute wie Butterbrot, Holzkopf,.. zu melden. Das sind doch einfach keine Namen. Ist zwar vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, aber kennst du Leute die von Ihren Eltern soch bescheuerte Namen bekommen haben. 

Und zudem bezahlst du bei Blizzard dafür das du deren Server nutzen darfst, sie können in angemessener Frist den Vertrag mit dir kündigen und dir den Zugang zu ihren Servern verweigern.


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

> Und auch meine Ansicht ist, dass du anscheinend nicht viel Gehirnschmalz in den Namen gesteckt hast. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit auf normalen Servern Leute wie Butterbrot, Holzkopf,.. zu melden. Das sind doch einfach keine Namen. Ist zwar vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, aber kennst du Leute die von Ihren Eltern soch bescheuerte Namen bekommen haben.



Mhmm... Butterbrot verstößt für mich trotzdem nicht gegen irgendwelche Bedingungen...
Im Gegenteil,... anscheinend versteht da jemand keinen Spaß ^^
Also das find ich jetzt echt schon ein bisschen sehr dumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mir egal, ich bin Optimist, kein Pessimist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das könnt ich, wenn ich es "versuchen" würde, deinen Kommentar zu verstehen wenn überhaupt auf einem RP-PVP ein wenig nachvollziehen


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

entrúst schrieb:


> Sry, aber der name suckt einfach. was willst du damit aussagen? und allerdings, ich finde den namen anstößig..sich zu nennen wie ein tier, was bald auf dem weg in den jordan ist, nur damit irgendwelche idioten fleisch aufm teller haben und somit das leben milliarder tiere auf dem gewissen haben, ist mehr als grotesk. der bann war berechtigt und fertig.




eiso es gibt da mehrere ansichten aber WOW ist nich real life^^ ich habe mir bei dem namen eig nicht mehr gedacht als ein vieh was in die schlachtzieht später ist mir auch aufgefallen das es ein tier sein könnte das geschlachtet wird aber das jemand auf einen normalen realm sich über sowas aufregt und mein acc gelich ma für 1 tach gesperrt wird das hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gedacht..ich hab den namen genommen weil ich in im gegensatz zu den meisten namen dort recht unauffällig fand und auch nicht auffallen wollte wegen den 6 monate ndie ich mal hatte.....und streitigkeiten im allg channel hat ja nun jeder mal....und wenn der GM wirklich mich wegen streitigkeiten und vllt noch ein paar kleinen beleidigungen wie Noob/Nap/boon/gesperrt hat hätte er es in die mail schreiben müssen und nicht wegen meinen namen##wenn es wirklich wegen dem namen wäre glaubeich inzwischen hätte er mich angeschriebne und mir die chance gegeben ihn z ändern


----------



## Rhesus (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab aufgrund eines server-insider-witzes ne twinkgilde mit dem namen "wegzigeunert" gegründet und hab dafür 3 std bann bekommen. Grund: beleidigung einer ethischen minderheit. Das ist ja noch mit viel fantasie nachvollziehbar...

aber 24std wegen "schlachtvieh"?


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Sagt jemand dessen Char Jägerheini heisst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bei uns heißt jemand jägerwilli^^


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Kurz und bündig (wie schon des öfteren erwähnt):

World Of Warcraft ist ein FANTASY-Rollenspiel und der Name "Schlachtvieh" hat, wirklich, ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS mit einem solchen zu tun. Punkt.

Das einige andere Spieler auch solche "Mit-fällt-nix-ein-also-nenn-ich-meinen-Char-nach-dem-Ersten-das-ich-sehe-wenn-ich-die-Augen-öffne"-Namen haben und  diese NICHT gesperrt werden, liegt wohl daran, das sie nicht weiter auffällig werden, und Blizzard das (gerade noch) zähneknirschend duldet. Ich selber habe schon einige Deppen gemeldet, die ihre Char's wohl nach irgendwelchen (vulgären) Körperteilen der "erotischen" Literatur benannt haben. 

Wer solche Namen "cool" findet, sollte sich eher im CS/CSS- oder BF2-Segment nach Freunden umschauen... Oder mal erwachsen werden!

MfG


----------



## Piranhas (3. Januar 2008)

Morgen zuammen

also ich hatte auch mal riesen stress mit meinen Char Namen und das ist gar nicht so lange her

Krieger auf RP PvE Server als Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Indianajones (beim anmelden aufgefordert zu Ändern)
2. Indîânâjônês (beim anmelden aufgefordert zu Ändern nachdem mich ein GM angesprochen hat)
3. Rothautjones  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (3 Stunden Bann ohne Voranmeldung und der Name war schon auf "John" geändert und ich konnte ihn ändern) 
4. Lääkärijones (nun habe ich Ruhe)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn einer 6 Monate gebannt ist dann hat er wirklich was ausgefressen, stellt euch das vor "6 Monate" gebannt zu sein, das ist verdammt lange Zeit!


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> An alle die sich hier ernsthaft über irgendwelche Namen beschweren: Denkt mal drüber nach ob WoW nicht ein bisschen zu sehr euer Leben beherrscht. Wenn Ihr keine schlimmeren Probleme habt, so daß ihr schon über andere herziehen müsst, so müsst Ihr ja die glücklichsten Menschen auf der Welt sein.
> 
> Aber so ist das leider...Kindergarten!
> Wenn man im Reallife nichts zu kamellen hat identifiziert man sich vieleicht zu sehr mit seinem Char und regt sich darüber auf wenn jemand seinen Char Legolas nennt.
> Ich kann über Namen wie Schlachtvieh oder so nur lachen. Ist doch lustig. Der ist im PvP sicher ein gern gesehenes Opfer...




Mal ne frage:Was hat das mit diesem Legolas auf sich??ich habe auf viele server schon sehr sehr viele legolase gesehen...was ist so schlimm an dem namen?ist doch wie zerlegolas


----------



## Stutenandy (3. Januar 2008)

KCorona schrieb:


> Mhmm... Butterbrot verstößt für mich trotzdem nicht gegen irgendwelche Bedingungen...
> Im Gegenteil,... anscheinend versteht da jemand keinen Spaß ^^



Auf einem RP-Server stösst er schon gegen die Bedingungen, auf normalen Servern nicht. Wie gut das ich nicht auf einem RP-Server spiele, da wär ich wohl mit meinen Namenswahlen auch manch einem ein Dorn im Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (3. Januar 2008)

wie manchen leuten solche namen einfallen^^
Mein char heißt Hufenhôtte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was auch immer das bedeutet^^


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

Jetzt mal Realistisch:

Würde man die Meinung von all denen Berücksichtigen, die hier meckern dann würden bald von 9 Millionen Spielern, 8 Millionen gesperrt werden, weil einem zu jedem Namen was einfallen kann...


----------



## Malakas (3. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich find den namen jetz nich so schlimm aber ihr müsst zugeben dass er auch nicht ohne is und dass bestimmte menschen den durchaus unpassend finden könnten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was versuchst du eigentlich mit diesem Beitrag zu erreichen?
> 
> ...




naja mir sind so viele gute namen eingefallen nur die waren von meine nandenre chars oder von anderne spielern belegt...und auserdem auch wenn ic heinfallslos wäre dann ist doch nur wegen mein mangelnden fantasy nicht gleich mein acc zu sperren^^schlachtvieh passt in einen normalen realm weil es in normalen realms keine bestimmten namensvorschriften gibt auser obszön etc........


----------



## Malakas (3. Januar 2008)

Piranhas schrieb:


> Morgen zuammen
> 
> also ich hatte auch mal riesen stress mit meinen Char Namen und das ist gar nicht so lange her
> 
> ...



und dann ?


----------



## Stutenandy (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:Was hat das mit diesem Legolas auf sich??ich habe auf viele server schon sehr sehr viele legolase gesehen...was ist so schlimm an dem namen?ist doch wie zerlegolas



Legolas ist eine Figur aus Mittelerde ... Herr der Ringe ect. und wird deswegen wohl nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

KCorona schrieb:


> Ist schon ziemlich dumm....
> 
> 1. Finde ich nicht das der Name gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt. Schlachtvieh hat nichts so schlimmes das man gleich ne Sperre verhängen muss und zweitens (noch viel dümmer -.-*)
> 2. Ändert sich dein Name auch nicht, wenn du für 24 Stunden gesperrt wirst... Will er dich dann nochmal sperren, weil du immernoch den selben Namen hast?




nein ich kann beim loggin meinen namen wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (3. Januar 2008)

Schlachtvieh hat nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun. Nagut. Schaut mal im Arsenal nach, wieviele Chars es mit so tollen Rollenspielnamen wie "Wagina" etc. gibt. Find ich jetzt auch fragwürdig obwohl der Char-Ersteller vielleicht 10 Jahre alt und unaufgeklärt ist. ;-)


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

> Legolas ist eine Figur aus Mittelerde ... Herr der Ringe ect. und wird deswegen wohl nicht gern gesehen.



Erstens Das...

...und zweitens ist der Schutz dieses Namens nicht 100% geregelt (es gibt ja auch HdRO, welches (blöderweise) NICHT von Blizzard ist). Und bevor Blizzard einen Streit mit anderen Firmen anzettelt, wenn sie solche Namen erlauben, blocken oder beschränken sie diese lieber im Vorfeld.


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

Zum Namen Legolas beruft man sich wahrscheinlich auf



> Bezug auf bekannte Personen, Charaktere, Plätze oder Symbole einer verbreiteten Kultur und Medienlandschaft nehmen (z.B. DarthVader, KennyMacCormic, DerClown)



Aber zu Schlachtvieh finde ich beim besten Willen keinen Paragrafen der das verbietet...


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

entrúst schrieb:


> öhm, ja. anhand deiner aussage erkennt man, das du weder meinen beitrag, noch meinen standpunkt richtig verstanden hast. es geht nicht darum irgendwem vegetarismus aufzuzwängen, oder sonstiges. es geht darum das der name unter aller kanone ist, rein vom moralisch-ethischen standpunkt aus. da könnte man sich genauso gut kinderschänder, triebtäter oder sonst was nennen. alles der gleiche mist.
> 
> und ausserdem..ich forder weder toleranz noch sonst was von dir, und aussredem..warum soll ich tolerieren das menschen für ihren fleisch genuss andere lebewesen ausmerzen, wo tolerierst du ihr leben? immer das gerede..jedem das seine, das ist im grundlegenden natürlich 100% richtig, aber freiheit ist auch immer die freiheit der andersdenkenden, und wenn von meinem handeln(Fleisch essen z. das Leiden von dritten einbezogen wird, ist es eben nicht nur MEINE angelegenheit. raffst du's jetzt? bevor du unqualifizerten shit von dir gibst, überleg das nächste mal richtig und sabbel mich nich zu.




mal nebenher ich glaube euch langsam das sich zb FLEISCH,Steak,oder Rinderbraten, zu nennen schlimm ist in der heutigen welt ist es ja vllt bald verboten als mensch fleishc zu essen ka so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor hier.....ich habe mal inner metzgerei gearbeitet und habe auch seitdem weniger probleme mit rohem fleisch zu arbeiten oder so...also daher kann ich da vllt nicht so beurteilen wie schlimm der name schlachtvieh..ist ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich den namen nicht schlimm finde und auch noch NIE jemand zu mir gesagt hat das er ihn unpassend findet...


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Schlachtvieh hat nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun. Nagut. Schaut mal im Arsenal nach, wieviele Chars es mit so tollen Rollenspielnamen wie "Wagina" etc. gibt. Find ich jetzt auch fragwürdig obwohl der Char-Ersteller vielleicht 10 Jahre alt und unaufgeklärt ist. ;-)



Du hast vollkommen recht. Sollte mir ein solcher Pfosten über den Weg laufen (auf "meinem" Server) bin ich einer der ersten die ein Ticket schreiben und (wenigstens) mal nachfragen, ob die "Obrigkeit" das OK findet.



> ist ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich den namen nicht schlimm finde und auch noch NIE jemand zu mir gesagt hat das er ihn unpassend findet...


Es gibt auch Menschen die es OK finden, andere Menschen umzubringen.. Trotzdem hat immer irgendein Meckerkopp was dagegen... Naja, willkommen in der Twilightzone, wo sich Virtualität und RealLift vermischen...


----------



## _Gringo_ (3. Januar 2008)

KCorona schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Realistisch:
> 
> Würde man die Meinung von all denen Berücksichtigen, die hier meckern dann würden bald von 9 Millionen Spielern, 8 Millionen gesperrt werden, weil einem zu jedem Namen was einfallen kann...



So ist es. Wahrscheinlich ärgern sich die mit den tollen Fantasynamen wenn sie von einem Snackautomat oder einer Wollmilchsau gekillt werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welch Demütigung!


----------



## Newmerlin (3. Januar 2008)

Rolf schlachtvieh ist echt mal ein name den es net geben muß wie viele andere...... zwar heisst mein Tauren-Schami seit jahren Rumpsteak. Ausser das ich viele w bekommen * Toll jetzt habe ich wieder hunger bekommen* keine probs wobei ich dachte wenn mich da mal kein gm anschreibt wohl glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...... ach ja mein Tauren- Dudu sollte eigendlich Hackfleisch heissen ..... doch jetzt heisst er nur Hack weil ich kein bock habe wegen verstoss gegen den namensbestimmung geband zu werden.

So dann mal guten Hunger !


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

@ Stonehip

Selbst dein Lvl. 70ger Thrall kann gesperrt werden. Warum? Ganz einfach: Er verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von World of Warcraft



> dies schließt Namen ein, die sich auf World of Warcraft-Realms oder Namen von Hauptcharakteren oder Fraktionen der Geschichte von Warcraft beziehen



Ich sags ja, man kann zu jedem Namen was finden


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

KCorona schrieb:


> @ Stonehip
> 
> Selbst dein Lvl. 70ger Thrall kann gesperrt werden. Warum? Ganz einfach: Er verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von World of Warcraft
> Ich sags ja, man kann zu jedem Namen was finden



Eine Bitte: Wenn Du schon zitierst, tu es richtig: stoneWhip, mit "w" (und WO verstößt DER gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen?)

Da DAS aber nix mit diesem Thread zu tun hat, kannst Du mir das auch gerne per PM schicken (!)


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht. Sollte mir ein solcher Pfosten über den Weg laufen (auf "meinem" Server) bin ich einer der ersten die ein Ticket schreiben und (wenigstens) mal nachfragen, ob die "Obrigkeit" das OK findet.
> Es gibt auch Menschen die es OK finden, andere Menschen umzubringen.. Trotzdem hat immer irgendein Meckerkopp was dagegen... Naja, willkommen in der Twilightzone, wo sich Virtualität und RealLift vermischen...




naja aber stonehip ist auch nicht gerade einfallsreich^^die englishen namen falle nmeist nicht so auf als wie die deutschen....zb habe ich mich auf einen englishe nserver einfach nur Kämpfer genannt und keienr beschwerd sich xDDD


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Schade das ihr offensichtlich kein "W" auf euren Keyboards habt, oder euch eine Reihe von 9 zusammenhängenden Buchstaben nicht merken könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleibe dennoch dabei:

"Schlachtvieh" hat nichts in einem Fantasy-MMO®PG zu suchen. 

Der Rest? Ich seh das so:
Du die 24h-Sperre bekommen hast, ist eher NICHT auf den Namen, alleine, zurückzuführen, denn auf Dein Verhalten DAVOR.. Wenn sich mehrere Leute (unabhängig voneinander) darüber mukkiert haben, das Du nervst, wirst wohl irgendwas (unpassendes) gemacht haben (Hast vielleicht rumgespammt wie ein Irrer? Vielleicht noch im /2 ??)... Wenn sich 5 über Dich aufgeregt haben, heißt das nicht, das Du nur diese 5 genervt hast (1000 andere hat das vielleicht auch tierisch genervt, aber die wollten einfach nix sagen...) Wenn jetzt 200 von den 1000 ein Ticket geschrieben haben, hast eben die A-Karte bekommen.. Der Name, war (so denke ich) nur die Begründung für die Mail).


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, aufregen nützt da ja eigentlich eh nicht viel.
Man kann halt nur diskutieren.

Fakt ist ja eh, das man sich gegen einen GM nicht anlegen kann und sollte.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> nein das gezoffe habe ich nicht angestifftet der spieler beleidigte *mich weil ich gildenmakros verteilte*..und so kammenimmer mehr dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da haben wir doch den Grund für die Sperre --> Spam in öffentlichen Channels

Öffentlich Wir bezeichnen Sprache als öffentlich, wenn sie in den Channels „Allgemein“ und „Handel“, aber auch mit den Befehlen "Schreien" oder „Sagen“ ausgesprochen wird. Da Beiträge in diesen Foren für die größte Anzahl an Spielern sichtbar sind, nehmen wir Belästigungen in diesen Channels sehr ernst. Ein Missbrauch der Sprache in diesen Medien wird auf jeden Fall, wie unten beschrieben, bestraft (oder sogar mit noch härteren Strafen gemäß unserer World of Warcraft Nutzungsbestimmungen belegt.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/harassmentp1.html


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

LOL... man schaue 3 Posts weiter oben. Da hab ich dann ja mal VOLL ins schwarze getroffen *rofl* obwohl es nur eine Vermutung war..

Tja... Bei SPAM hilft nur eines: MAULKORB!


----------



## KCorona (3. Januar 2008)

Stonwip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hör doch mal auf Offtopic zu werden.
Kannst ja mal auf meine PM antworten, anstatt so viel zu lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Topic gehört sowieso meiner meinung nach langsam zu gemacht.
Viele neue sinnvolle Beiträge kommen ja nicht mehr. Deswegen schreib ich hierzu jetzt auch nichts mehr


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

KCorona schrieb:


> Stonwip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was "THRALL" mit meinem Namen zu tun hat und worauf Du hinaus willst. Ich denke (und sehe) nicht(s) das "Stonewhip" in IRGENDEINER Verbindung zu regenwidrigen Namen steht, die im WoW-Universum nicht erlaubt sind. Bitte erklär mal, ohne Deinen Post wieder mit Links zu pflastern. Danke.

EDIT: meinetwegen kann hier auch zugemacht werden. Die Antwort hat der Threadstarter ja quasi schon im Startthread gegeben, nur das WARUM war ihm wohl nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## airace (3. Januar 2008)

finds iwie ein bischen albern vom GM aber so lange du nicht aufm RP server spiest is es doch egal....ich sehe dauernd solche namen....


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Also ist es verboten 1-2 gildenamkros im /1 chat zu verteilen? die leut eregten sich ja wegen der gildenmakros auf...es herscht sowieso kreig mit anderne gilden wegen der mangelnden member....die meisten wollen mit lvl 33 oder lvl  44 immer noch in keine gilde weil sie meinen es wäre gut in keiner zu sein ja und die die in eienr wolle nsind halt umstritten..! und diese leute die mich da beleidigt haben und provoziert weil ich meine makros geschickt haben werden wohl auch zu laut gewesen sein und ich dneke ma eienr de rausenliegenenden einer der die nichts gesagt ham hat das ticket geschrieben und gemeint das ich stören würde und ein paar andere der GM hat es vllt falsch verstanden und dachte der name Schlachtvieh stört nicht die "Spammerer" zoff mit anderne spielern das kann natürlich auch sein dnen dieses theorie gibt es noch nicht...abgesehne davon werde ich den GM heute abend im spiel kontaktieren und ihn einfach mal fragen was an dme namen "Schlachtvieh" so anstossen ist bzw wen sowas anstosen könnte...desn selbst im vergleich zu namen mancher GMs ist das doch ein witz...gab glaube ich mal nen gm der sich "Bergoma" nannte also Berg-Oma^^ daher kann ich darüber auch nur sagen das ich 24stunden vllt nicht gesperrt wurde wegen des namens..vllt meinrw der gm einfach nur das ich 24std zum nachdenken für nen neuen namen brauche^^


----------



## Arragor (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mach dir nix daraus.

Habe nen Magier, damals lvl 40 ca. mit Namen KANNIX. Dann kam ne Mail von Blizzard in der stand, dass der Name gegen die Nutzerbestimmungen verstösse !!! Und wenn ich net innerhalb (glaube 7 Tage) den Namen änere, wird der Acc gesperrt !!

Habe nen GM und Blizz angeschrieben --> immer daselbe: verstoss gegen Nutzerblablabla..

Dann habe ich da angerufen : Wenn ich net mit den Regeln einverstanden bin, hab ich ja die Option mit WoW aufzuhören !!!

Auf dem Server, auf dem ich bin - RP-Server- gibts mittlerweile SEHR VIELE NON RP NAMEN, aber das ist jetzt wohl egal !?!?!?!?!?!

Gruss


----------



## Evilslyn (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.



Unpassend? Dumm?
Warum? Ich mein was is denn ein Priest in seiner Robe, leicht zu schlachten. Oder auch ein Heilurvieh in der Schlacht. Finde das weder unpassend noch dumm. Ab wie du meinst Tikume...


----------



## MsGhost (3. Januar 2008)

voltagon schrieb:


> Also ich find den Namen mal überhaupt nicht schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also am namem kann es echt nicht liegen denn auf den realm Natzjatar hat sich jmd fuckthat gennant.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Abgesehne davon wenn der GM diese ganze ndiskussionen sehen würde würde er wahrscheinlich sagen das die sperre und die namensunbennenung völlig überflüssig ist bzw auch so manche kommentare hier...den manche die hier rienschrieben könnten glatt welche von dennen sein die sich unter dem namen zb:"Hässchen" ein tier vorstelle ndas bald aufm teller landet und daher kannibalisch ist und sie meienn sie müssen ein ticket wegen solcher tiefgründigen gedanken schreiben tz.........weis nicht ob ihr das jejtzt verstanden habt aber anderst konnte ich das nicht formulieren sry


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Arragor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mach dir nix daraus.
> 
> ...




musstest du geld bezahlen als du den namen wechseln musstest? ne oder?


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Es hat mich jetzt geschlagene 5 Minuten gekostet, diesen POST (#209) zu "entziffern"... Und ich muss sagen, das es für Gildenrekrutierungen sogar einen eigenen CHANNEL gibt, und man DEN doch nutzen kann (den kann man wenigstens abschalten, wenn man das nicht lesen will). Wenn Du trotzdem im 1er und 2er postest, ist das schon als PENETRANT einzustufen und tatsächlich einen temp-Bann wert.
Des weiteren gibt es ausreichend Webseiten die für Gildenwerbung geeignet sind, wo man auch mehr, als die beschränkten, Zeichen im Chat, zur Werbung nutzen kann.

Aber da weiß Google.de bestimmt mehr... Ich weiß nur der Wartower ist z.B. für GuildWars (BITTE KEINE KOMMENTARE ZU GW!!!!!) das non-plus-ultra wenn es um Gildensuche und -werbung geht. Versuch es doch einfach mal hier:

http://wow.gamona.de


----------



## bluer (3. Januar 2008)

appropo name da fällt mir mal grade was ein:
ist es auch möglich dass der name "Aran" gegen die nutzungsbedingungen verstößt ?
die meisten denken ja wenn sie meinen namen lesen dass er vom kara boss "Arans Schemen" abgeleitet ist was jedoch unsinn ist da ich den namen schon 3-4 Monate vor dem ofiziellen verkaufstermin hatte^^
was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Also ist es verboten 1-2 gildenamkros im /1 chat zu verteilen?


Klar ist das verboten, sonst wärst du nicht gesperrt worden!

Rechtsklick auf den Namen - als Spam melden (genug Beschwerden dann gibts eine Sperre)

Wenn du *Gilden*makros verteilen willst, benutz den *Gilden*channel und nicht den Allgemeinen


----------



## KennyKiller (3. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Es hat mich jetzt geschlagene 5 Minuten gekostet, diesen POST (#209) zu "entziffern"... Und ich muss sagen, das es für Gildenrekrutierungen sogar einen eigenen CHANNEL gibt, und man DEN doch nutzen kann (den kann man wenigstens abschalten, wenn man das nicht lesen will). Wenn Du trotzdem im 1er und 2er postest, ist das schon als PENETRANT einzustufen und tatsächlich einen temp-Bann wert.
> Des weiteren gibt es ausreichend Webseiten die für Gildenwerbung geeignet sind, wo man auch mehr, als die beschränkten, Zeichen im Chat, zur Werbung nutzen kann.
> 
> Aber da weiß Google.de bestimmt mehr... Ich weiß nur der Wartower ist z.B. für GuildWars (BITTE KEINE KOMMENTARE ZU GW!!!!!) das non-plus-ultra wenn es um Gildensuche und -werbung geht. Versuch es doch einfach mal hier:
> ...


Kuck doch deinen Namen an THRALL als Zwerg zu heißen ist ja wohl die größte Beleidigunng als Zwerg die ich je gesehn hab!


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Habt ihr ALLE Tomaten auf den Augen?? WO HEISSE ICH THRALL ????? Mein SERVER ist THRALL (!) Soll Blizzard sich selber bannen?????

Es sieht so aus, als würden einigen die Ferien nicht bekommen.. Spielt lieber nicht mehr die Nächte durch, dann klappt's morgens auch mit den Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uthser (3. Januar 2008)

Ein GM wird nur aktiv wenn sich jemand über einen Namen beschwert.
Ich finde Schlachtvieh ist kein Name. Du kannst genauso jeden Powerroxxor Deathshadowmightyimbatank melden.
In den Nutzungsbestimmungen ist ganz klar geregelt wie ein Name gestalltet werden soll.


----------



## Hangatyr (3. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)




/sign


Wem es an Kreativität mangelt, sich einen Namen für den Char zu Suchen der zum Spiel passt, der sollte mit soetwas rechnen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Januar 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Kuck doch deinen Namen an THRALL als Zwerg zu heißen ist ja wohl die größte Beleidigunng als Zwerg die ich je gesehn hab!


Der Server heißt Thrall - der Zwerg Stonewhip

Der Gildenname verstößt aber gegen die Regeln


----------



## Uthser (3. Januar 2008)

bluer schrieb:


> appropo name da fällt mir mal grade was ein:
> ist es auch möglich dass der name "Aran" gegen die nutzungsbedingungen verstößt ?
> die meisten denken ja wenn sie meinen namen lesen dass er vom kara boss "Arans Schemen" abgeleitet ist was jedoch unsinn ist da ich den namen schon 3-4 Monate vor dem ofiziellen verkaufstermin hatte^^
> was meint ihr dazu?


Glaub ich weniger.
Immerhin ist es ein Name, im Vergleich zu Tischbein und Tupperdose sogar ein guter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Der Server heißt Thrall - der Zwerg Stonewhip


Danke, wenigstens EINER der es kann.



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Der Gildenname verstößt aber gegen die Regeln


Das ist NICHT auf meinem Mist gewachsen XD *wäscht seine Hände in Unschuld*


----------



## Soylent (3. Januar 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Kuck doch deinen Namen an THRALL als Zwerg zu heißen ist ja wohl die größte Beleidigunng als Zwerg die ich je gesehn hab!



Ich glaube, die Signatur ist etwas unglücklich gewählt. Wahrscheinlich ist "Thrall" der Realmname oder so. Naja, wer schreibt schon seinen Realmnamen ganz groß oben hin... kein Wunder, dass es zu Missverständnissen kommt.


----------



## KennyKiller (3. Januar 2008)

Naja dann ist es eben ne schande so nen Gildennamen zu haben.... tztz sowas passt nicht in ein RollenspielMMOG!!! Also ich glaub ich werde ein Ticket verfassen, ne scherz^^


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Soylent schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Signatur ist etwas unglücklich gewählt. Wahrscheinlich ist "Thrall" der Realmname oder so. Naja, wer schreibt schon seinen Realmnamen ganz groß oben hin... kein Wunder, dass es zu Missverständnissen kommt.



DAS kann ich Dir sagen: das macht BUFFED.DE. Das ist eine ORIGINAL-Buffed.de-Visitenkarte (!) SO.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Naja dann ist es eben ne schande so nen Gildennamen zu haben.... tztz sowas passt nicht in ein RollenspielMMOG!!! Also ich glaub ich werde ein Ticket verfassen, ne scherz^^



Du postest auch nur wegen dem post-counters, was? Bist jemand von der Fraktion: GEGEN ALLES! *lol* sry! :,(

EDIT: sry, für Doppelpost, aber langsam driftet der Thread in die Unendlichkeit und die Ziele verschieben sich... fst's Frage sollte mit seinen Makros geklärt sein (so wie ich das sehe)... Please Close!


----------



## Shadow Runner (3. Januar 2008)

Feltaron_Syndikat schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich möchte dem zuständigen GM hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. "Schlachtvieh" ist ein Name, der in einem Rollenspiel mal GAR nichts zu suchen hat. Nur weil der TE unfähig ist, sich einen kreativen Namen auszudenken bzw sich einen Namensgenerator zu suchen, muss man nicht andere Leute durch so einen Namen zu nerven.



Anscheinend haben hier einige nicht richtig gelesen. Der Char heißt "Schlachviech" OHNE "T", was eigentlich nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen kann.


----------



## KennyKiller (3. Januar 2008)

und du machst doppelposts du noob


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Ein "noob" ist, wer andere noob nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.



Komisch, auf unserem Server läuft ein 70er Krieger namens Fuzz rum. Und ich weiss das einige ein Ticket wegen dem geschrieben haben...
Und Schlachtvieh, ist weder unpassend noch dumm... Vllt war es ein Taure (Vieh) und Krieger...
Wenn ein Nachtelf Schurke namens Schlächter, oder eine Taure Druidin namens, Melkkuh rumläuft ist das für die GMs doch auch kein Drama...
Die spinnen doch die GMs ;-)

MfG


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

hatte mal nen krieger zwerg rote harre..der hieß Lavahammer passender name fanden alle ......hab ich aber ab lvl 29ig gelöscht ka warum ^^ aber wie stehts wenn ich mich in die richtung wie lavahammer nennen würde?oder soll man auf normalen realms eher einen "Fantasyenamen" wie relios,ramshiekj,lerthief,ripulli,ooder ragnarok,ragnörak ? heißen?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Januar 2008)

Shadow schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben hier einige nicht richtig gelesen. Der Char heißt "Schlachviech" OHNE "T", was eigentlich nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen kann.


Ist eigentlich egal, weil er NICHT wegen dem Namen gebannt wurde! (Der Grund war Spam)


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Shadow schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben hier einige nicht richtig gelesen. Der Char heißt "Schlachviech" OHNE "T", was eigentlich nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen kann.




NENE SRY da lag mein fehler wahrscheinlich..bei mersten müsstes stehen der name is Schlachtivhe wie ich bei der 2oder3 seite verbessert habe


----------



## Sinthoral (3. Januar 2008)

Lieber Threadersteller,

Wenn jemand wie du so einfach mal in einem Forum aussagt sein Account sei "schon länger als 6 Monate" gesperrt gewesen, und dann auch noch zugibt das dies wegen "schlimmen Dingen...Beleidigungen und so" gewesen ist, dann kann ich nur eines sagen:

Schade das sie dich nicht gleich komplett gesperrt haben.
Wenn du nicht lernfähig bist und Beleidigungen als den "normalen Chatstress" bezeichnest, dann hast du in dem Spiel schlicht nix verloren.


Ich träume davon, dass irgendwann ein Rollenspiel kommt, welches nur Erwachsene spielen dürfen.
Leider ist der Begriff "Erwachsen" nicht am Alter festzumachen. Deshalb wirds wohl ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

DER GM SCHRIEB MIR EINE MAIL IN DER STAND!::



mit dieser E-Mail setzen wir Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass einer oder mehrere Ihrer Charakternamen gegen unsere Namensgebungsbestimmungen verstößt.

Account: ------

Betroffener Charakter: Schlachtvieh

Sie haben die Möglichkeit diese Charaktere beim nächsten Einloggen selbst umzubenennen. Die Namensgebungsbestimmungen sind Bestandteil der Nutzungsbestimmungen, die Ihren Aufenthalt in World of Warcraft regeln. Somit ist der von Ihnen gewählte Name nicht akzeptabel. Bitte lesen Sie sich nochmals unsere Namensgebungsbestimmungen durch, um künftige Probleme zu vermeiden. Aufgrund der Schwere des Verstoßes wird Ihr Account für die Dauer von 24 Stunden gesperrt.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Vorfall bei etwaigen weiteren Verstößen gegen unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen berücksichtigt wird, wenn es um Maßnahmen gegen Ihren Account geht. Dies kann sowohl weitere Verwarnungen, als auch vorübergehende Sperrungen Ihres Accounts beinhalten und kann letztlich zur permanenten Sperrung des Accounts führen.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

Sinthoral schrieb:


> Lieber Threadersteller,
> 
> Wenn jemand wie du so einfach mal in einem Forum aussagt sein Account sei "schon länger als 6 Monate" gesperrt gewesen, und dann auch noch zugibt das dies wegen "schlimmen Dingen...Beleidigungen und so" gewesen ist, dann kann ich nur eines sagen:
> 
> ...



100% /sign


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> DER GM SCHRIEB MIR EINE MAIL IN DER STAND!::
> mit dieser E-Mail setzen wir Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass einer oder mehrere Ihrer Charakternamen gegen unsere Namensgebungsbestimmungen verstößt.
> 
> Account: ------
> ...




hab ich das fallsch verstanden oder ?


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (3. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Erstens Das...
> 
> ...und zweitens ist der Schutz dieses Namens nicht 100% geregelt (es gibt ja auch HdRO, welches (blöderweise) NICHT von Blizzard ist). Und bevor Blizzard einen Streit mit anderen Firmen anzettelt, wenn sie solche Namen erlauben, blocken oder beschränken sie diese lieber im Vorfeld.





Den Name Legolas und Lagolias gab es schon im Ersten regelwerk von "Das Schwarze Auge" in einem der regelwerke als Namensvorschlag. Weiss nicht ob er auch noch im Regelwerk "Mit Mantel, Schwert und Zauberstab" zu finde is müsste ich auf dem Speicher erstmal suchen gehen^^

Aber mal ehrlich wenn man jetzt solche namen melden wuerde wieviele "zwerge die Gimli heissen, Nachtelfen die Legolas, Priester-Arwen, Eovins, Boromirs dann weg sein wuerde,....

Kurz und Knapp, Schlachtvieh gehöhrt nicht ins Game der Bann ist berechtigt und  Blizz sollte dir die Möglichkeit geben den name is etwas "spielgerechten" zu aendern wenn du das nicht einsiehst solltest du das WoW zocken aufhöhren.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> 100% /sign




axo und @stonewhip ich finde du regs dich zu viel wegne der 6 monate auf du weist gar nicht was damals genau passiert ist ......und scheinst jetzt es so da stehen zu lassen als ob ich 100% selber schuld bin das das so gekommen ist ....mich würde es echt nicht wundern wenn du einer von dennen bist die den ganzen tag nur tickets schreiben und neulinge abzocken!


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> Den Name Legolas und Lagolias gab es schon im Ersten regelwerk von "Das Schwarze Auge" in einem der regelwerke als Namensvorschlag. Weiss nicht ob er auch noch im Regelwerk "Mit Mantel, Schwert und Zauberstab" zu finde is müsste ich auf dem Speicher erstmal suchen gehen^^
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich wenn man jetzt solche namen melden wuerde wieviele "zwerge die Gimli heissen, Nachtelfen die Legolas, Priester-Arwen, Eovins, Boromirs dann weg sein wuerde,....
> 
> Kurz und Knapp, Schlachtvieh gehöhrt nicht ins Game der Bann ist berechtigt und  Blizz sollte dir die Möglichkeit geben den name is etwas "spielgerechten" zu aendern wenn du das nicht einsiehst solltest du das WoW zocken aufhöhren.




einsehen tu ich es ja....schlachtvieh ist ja auch mein einzigster char der entwas einen schrägen namen hat^^


----------



## Schlagetot (3. Januar 2008)

Der Name ist net luistg und sowas. Und auf unseren Server (halt nen RP) würde ich ihn auch melden. Allerding muss man einen account ja net sperren wenn der Name schlecht ist. Einfachändern ginge ja auch. 
Wenn du allerdings einer von denen bist die ihren Streit im allgemeinen channel austragen und somit alle nerven dann ist das was anderes.
Solche Leute melde ich auch öfter.


----------



## Krieger_Ho (3. Januar 2008)

Herr der Ringe ist deutlich älter als DSA (etwa 30 Jahre).


----------



## Stonewhip (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> axo und @stonewhip ich finde du regs dich zu viel wegne der 6 monate auf du weist gar nicht was damals genau passiert ist ......und scheinst jetzt es so da stehen zu lassen als ob ich 100% selber schuld bin das das so gekommen ist ....mich würde es echt nicht wundern wenn du einer von dennen bist die den ganzen tag nur tickets schreiben und neulinge abzocken!


Hmm... Jetzt fühlt sich aber jemand auf den Schlips getreten.. 

Ich habe 100% /sign geschrieben, da eine 6-Monats-Sperre einen Haufen Recherche für Blizzard bedeutet und nicht "so mal eben" von einem Otto-normal-GM beschlossen werden kann. Wenn jemand nicht selber Schuld ist, oder "die Tat" nicht wirklich SCHÄDLICH, wäre es nie dazu gekommen. Zwischen Null Strafe und einem 6-Monats-Bann liegen haufenweise kleinere, gestaffelte Strafen (nach schwere des Vorfall's). Wenn Du die 6 Monate aussetzten mußtest, hast Du Dir wohl einen MÄCHTIGEN Klops erlaubt.

Das /sign bezog sich des weiteren auf die Aussage, das es vielleicht mal bald Spiele "für Erwachsene" gibt (mein Wunschtraum) denn ich, mit meinen 35 Lebensjahren und einiges an MMOG-Erfahrung, fühle mich auch des öfteren von einigen Kommentaren (von offensichtlich unreifen Jugendlichen) genervt.


----------



## promo1 (3. Januar 2008)

Hab nicht mehr mitgelesen als ich sah das von wegen fantasy spiel der name unpassend ist.
SIR Densen ist verboten weils ein rang ist.

Wenn ich einen fantasy namen erstellen muss, dann darf ich meinen char auch nich peter nennen o.O

und schlachtvieh ist sehrwohl fantasyvoll, genau wie hirnbrutzler....
Man nennt seinen char ja wie man ihn darstellt.

Meinen nächsten nenn ich harrasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein name wie Adolf Hitler wär unpassend ( obwohl eigendlich auch nich verboten )
oder extremistische namen.... aber schlachtvieh o.O nee, dafür würd ich 1 tag spielzeitgutschrift verlangen.


----------



## Krieger_Ho (3. Januar 2008)

promo1 schrieb:


> Meinen nächsten nenn ich harrasch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr wohl verboten. Lies  besser nochmal die Bestimmungen.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich egal, weil er NICHT wegen dem Namen gebannt wurde! (Der Grund war Spam)



frage aber WARUM seit ihr euch eig alle so SICHER das es spamm war??? im email steht immernoch wegen dem name also geht der 1+ punkt ja wohl an eine namensbannung , gibts!


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Der Name ist net luistg und sowas. Und auf unseren Server (halt nen RP) würde ich ihn auch melden. Allerding muss man einen account ja net sperren wenn der Name schlecht ist. Einfachändern ginge ja auch.
> Wenn du allerdings einer von denen bist die ihren Streit im allgemeinen channel austragen und somit alle nerven dann ist das was anderes.
> Solche Leute melde ich auch öfter.




das glaube ich dir auch das tu ich auch^^aber auf einem normalen server ist das ein bisschen lockerer als auf einem rp server bzw sollte es lcokerer sein


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> frage aber WARUM seit ihr euch eig alle so SICHER das es spamm war??? im email steht immernoch wegen dem name also geht der 1+ punkt ja wohl an eine namensbannung , gibts!



24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren werden verhängt, wenn ein Spieler für eine längere Zeit vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden muss, oder wenn der Spieler *unsere Grundsätze mehrfach* in relativ kurzer Zeit verletzt hat. 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren *sind sehr selten und werden nur verhängt, wenn schwere Grundsatzverstöße oder wiederholte Grundsatzverstöße vorliegen*.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Kuck doch deinen Namen an THRALL als Zwerg zu heißen ist ja wohl die größte Beleidigunng als Zwerg die ich je gesehn hab!


Nur als Info Thrall is der Server genau wie bei dir Madmortem sein Name Stonewhip und seine gilde CSI Stormwind....also kommt mal klar und schaut euch die visitenkarte vernünftig an^^

Und FST TU bitte was deine post kann man ja kaum entziffern....da bracuht man teilweise en kryptologen um des zu lesen^^


----------



## Arragor (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> musstest du geld bezahlen als du den namen wechseln musstest? ne oder?





Nein, nur einem Link folgen !!


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> frage aber WARUM seit ihr euch eig alle so SICHER das es spamm war??? im email steht immernoch wegen dem name also geht der 1+ punkt ja wohl an eine namensbannung , gibts!




Vlt. hatte der GM keine lust ausfürlich zu schreiben, naja wer weiß.

Ich denke aber dein name war mittel zum ziel, verstehst du?

Mach dir aber nichts draus .. lass dir einfach in der zeit was cooles einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## altana-alta (3. Januar 2008)

naja der name ist irgentwie schon "unpassend" aber wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei mir in der gilde gibts einen "kloputzar" und einen "hasenfurz" und bekannt sind sie allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laaron schrieb:


> Vlt. hatte der GM keine lust ausfürlich zu schreiben, naja wer weiß.
> 
> Ich denke aber dein name war mittel zum ziel, verstehst du?
> 
> ...




joa aber in der zei schreibe ich hier rein weil mir sonst nichts einfällt was ich machen könnte auser WOW und das ist ja gesperrt ....bzw sitze ich in meinem zimmer und gucke seit 24stunden gegen die wand *Sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Laaron schrieb:


> Vlt. hatte der GM keine lust ausfürlich zu schreiben, naja wer weiß.
> 
> Ich denke aber dein name war mittel zum ziel, verstehst du?
> 
> ...




das mit dem mittel zum zweck ist wenn dann das einzig logische...aber das mit der lust und GM gms sollte lust haben des zu schreiben wir bezahlen immerhin dafür-....und wenig ist das ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (3. Januar 2008)

naja, wie von ein paar schon gesagt: wenn man mit so einem namen 70 werden will, jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ist gestern einer begegnet, der heisst: haaramsack

gibt also noch viel schlimmeres, kindischeres und dümmer ists auch noch...hmm...werde den wohl heute abend mal noch melden, wenn schon namen wie schlachtvieh bestraft werden finde sowas gehört nicht in ein online-rpg...


----------



## Kagrim (3. Januar 2008)

Ich wurd auch mal gebannt wegen nichts weil mein Twink Adolf hiss bad dürfen wir niuchtmal Bush heißen aber past schon wieder blizz.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darf ich mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

Kagrim schrieb:


> Ich wurd auch mal gebannt wegen nichts weil mein Twink Adolf hiss bad dürfen wir niuchtmal Bush heißen aber past schon wieder blizz.




Das nennst du nichts?

Ne stimmt ist garnet anstößig  ne? Lol


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (3. Januar 2008)

LoL! Als der Log-In Server down war haben die GMs nichts gemacht... "uns ist das problem bekannt blablabla" aber um spieler kümmern die mit ihrem namen gegen die Regel verstoßen da setzen sie sich voll ein die GM´s. Also entweder der GM der dir das geschrieben hat kann kein Deutsch oder der is einfach nur dumm :/


----------



## feraldrui (3. Januar 2008)

ich traf im bg einen hordler der hieß Führer und sein pet hieß nazi also bitte da is schlachtvieh ech nicht schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Schamll (3. Januar 2008)

naja immer noch die frage wenns nen rp server war is es gerecht dein name soll zu deinem char passen schlachtvie nen priester? ich weis net ^^


----------



## Wolwerine (3. Januar 2008)

Okay, ich finde auch, dass dein Name unpassend ist, aber ein einfacher Rename hätte meiner Meinung nach auf einen Nicht RP-Server genügt.

Naja ein RL Freund von mit hat auf nen RP-Server die Gilde 
*"Renn oder du bist tot"* gegründet, nach einem Monat wurde die Gilde reanamed.

Also ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloiner (3. Januar 2008)

feraldrui schrieb:


> ich traf im bg einen hordler der hieß Führer und sein pet hieß nazi also bitte da is schlachtvieh ech nicht schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 es war eben kein rp server es war ein ganz normaleer server , und ich finde priester sind schlachtviecher^^


----------



## German Viking (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn Dein Account schon einmal für 6 Monate gesperrt war, wist Du Dich ja anscheinend dementsprechend benehmen.
Ob die zweite Sperre wegen Deines Namens war oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich rege mich eigentlich nicht so Schnell über Namen auf, ausser sie sind rassistisch.
Aber Du solltest Dir mal überlegen ob Du in einem Online-Spiel richtig aufgehoben bist... Für 6 Monate Sperre muss ja einiges vorgefallen sein.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

Gloiner schrieb:


> es war eben kein rp server es war ein ganz normaleer server , und ich finde priester sind schlachtviecher^^




lololollo mein zwergen priester sieht aus wie ein schlachtvieh^^ xDDD mein kumpel zockt auch wow und heißt Schlagring lvl 70ig paladin...also der wurde auch nicht gesperrt und da kann man sich auch aufregen das der name gewal verehrligen wäre oder sowas.......


----------



## Aelthas (3. Januar 2008)

feraldrui schrieb:


> ich traf im bg einen hordler der hieß Führer und sein pet hieß nazi also bitte da is schlachtvieh ech nicht schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hoffe du hast den gemeldet so einer gehört lifelong gebannt

lg


----------



## Kwax (3. Januar 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> LoL! Als der Log-In Server down war haben die GMs nichts gemacht... "uns ist das problem bekannt blablabla"



Zumal die GMs immer noch nichts mit der Instandhaltung der Server zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es wird wahrscheinlich auch noch lange dauern bis das auch der letzte WoW Spieler begriffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Ich selber finde den Nick auch nicht so schlimm, hab schon noch dümmere gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zum Thema Ticketerstellung oder Problem im offiziellen Forum posten: Wenn Du dich gut verkaufen kannst (Rechtschreibung (!!!), Grammatik, Ausdrucksweise, Netiquette), lässt sich sicher drüber reden. 

PS: Da du aber eh nur für 24 Stunden gesperrt bist, würd ich nicht so einen Zirkus deswegen veranstalten.



> Aber Du solltest Dir mal überlegen ob Du in einem Online-Spiel richtig aufgehoben bist... Für 6 Monate Sperre muss ja einiges vorgefallen sein



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (3. Januar 2008)

heh, 14seiten künstliche Entrüstung 
grosses Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (3. Januar 2008)

German schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Account schon einmal für 6 Monate gesperrt war, wist Du Dich ja anscheinend dementsprechend benehmen.
> Ob die zweite Sperre wegen Deines Namens war oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich rege mich eigentlich nicht so Schnell über Namen auf, ausser sie sind rassistisch.
> Aber Du solltest Dir mal überlegen ob Du in einem Online-Spiel richtig aufgehoben bist... Für 6 Monate Sperre muss ja einiges vorgefallen sein.





Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung, der TE sollte lieber Tetris oder Pokemon auf dem GameBoy zocken.

mfg € V | L




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychochild (3. Januar 2008)

mach dir nix draus. Nen Gildenkollege von mir hatte mal anno 1800 nen char auf nem anderen Server mit dem Namen Jude erstellt. Er dachte dabei an den Amerikanischen Frauennamen, der GM der ihn nen paar Monate später auf seinem Mai anschrieb und ihm sagte er dürfe nun 3 Tage net zocken weil er einen Char mit nicht zulässigem Namen hat ist er ausgerastet ^^. Erst als man ihn bei uns im Forum über seine antisemitesche Ader aufgeklärt hat, hat er verstanden warum.... Die GMs legen es sich manchmal echt so wie sie es brauchen ;D


----------



## Delwod (3. Januar 2008)

normal wirst du erst verwant befor du ein bann beckommst (vor allem bei eine namen verstoss) wobei ich denn namen nur alls verstoss gegen die agb sehen würde auf ein rolenspielserver, auf normale gibt es viel schlimerer die man dann ja alle bannen müste!

dar muss bei dir mehr vorgefahlen sein denn nur wegen namen beckommst du nichtmal auf ein rolenspielserver halt bann!


----------



## Delwod (3. Januar 2008)

Psychochild schrieb:


> mach dir nix draus. Nen Gildenkollege von mir hatte mal anno 1800 nen char auf nem anderen Server mit dem Namen Jude erstellt. Er dachte dabei an den Amerikanischen Frauennamen, der GM der ihn nen paar Monate später auf seinem Mai anschrieb und ihm sagte er dürfe nun 3 Tage net zocken weil er einen Char mit nicht zulässigem Namen hat ist er ausgerastet ^^. Erst als man ihn bei uns im Forum über seine antisemitesche Ader aufgeklärt hat, hat er verstanden warum.... Die GMs legen es sich manchmal echt so wie sie es brauchen ;D




bei denn namen kann ich ein ban verstehen aber erst wird man doch normal angesprochen das man denn namen ändern muss/sohl oder?


----------



## Jaq (3. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es traurig. Die GM's haben die Relationen verloren. Wenn jemand Bug using* macht (ich hab n ticket geschrieben deswegen [die situation erkläre ich unten] und es ist nichts passiert.
Aber bei unpassenden Namen ist der Helfer natürlich da.

* 5er Arena: Wir "gewinnen", also töten 4 Gegner. Alle von uns leben noch aber der letzte überlebende, ein Zwerg Paladin, rennt davon und nutzt seine Bubble. Zufälligerweise genau auf dem "Sarg" in der Ruine...

Vielen ist bekannt, dass dies zu einem Herausfallen aus der Arena führt. Und so kam es auch... er flog durch die WoW und hat dann 1/2h gewartet, bis alle von uns geleavt haben. Sie haben die 17 Punkte bekommen.

Ein Ticket hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Darkon84 (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. was fürn server ist das? rp? dann kein wunder^^

2. schonmal wegen sowas stress gehapt? ja dann die sperre ok nein dann bissle hard jo

3. der name ist auch .......

Grüße


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (3. Januar 2008)

dein char nennt sich schlachtvieh ?!
ich spiele nur auf rp servern aber...
schlachtvieh klingt wirklich sau bescheuert...
man nennt seinen char einfach nicht vieh meiner meinung nach ! >= (
du hast diesen bann wirklich verdient...

die story von jag mit diesen paladin ist irgendwie echt traurig...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## Nephi (3. Januar 2008)

Off-Topic:


Nidhogg schrieb:


> Blizzard könnte dich sogar für deine schlechtriechenden Socken bannen (falls du welche hast).


Bestimmt.. ;-)

On-Topic: Selbst auf „normalen“ Servern find ich den Namen mehr als unpassend. Ist doch ein Rollenspiel!
Über so Namen wie Bananenbrot, Nudelgulasch und so müssen wir nicht reden. Schmunzeln, abhaken und gut!
Aber Schlachtvieh oder Asspain sind geschmacklos.

In der Grundschule kann man über so was kichern, wenn man auch noch davon träumt, Astronaut oder Gynäkologe von allen Stars zu werden.
Da sind wir aber nicht!


----------



## Nenji (3. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> DER GM SCHRIEB MIR EINE MAIL IN DER STAND!::
> mit dieser E-Mail setzen wir Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass einer oder mehrere Ihrer Charakternamen gegen unsere Namensgebungsbestimmungen verstößt.
> 
> Account: ------
> ...


*Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Vorfall bei etwaigen weiteren Verstößen gegen unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen berücksichtigt wird, wenn es um Maßnahmen gegen Ihren Account geht. Dies kann sowohl weitere Verwarnungen, als auch vorübergehende Sperrungen Ihres Accounts beinhalten und kann letztlich zur permanenten Sperrung des Accounts führen.*

da du schonmal 6 monate gesperrt warst ( sehe seite 1 , dein 3 post und ja bin zu faul zum zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist die strafe so hoch. Denn in deiner "Akte" haste schonmal was blödes angestellt und bist bestraft worden. Das hat das Strafmaß erhöt.

Anyway 

schönen tag


----------



## vyn (3. Januar 2008)

also zum namen is halt so, dass es gewisse leute als menschenverachtend ansehen könnten.

mir persönlich is son name egal, es ist ja ein FANTASY SPIEL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf nem rp server is sowas natürlich eher unpassend


----------



## tobimobi1111 (3. Januar 2008)

Wer sich beim Spielen durch lustige Namen gestört fühlt, der hat beim Sex auch Socken an.
( Oder garkeinen) :E


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2008)

/close & /report

wann wird der thread hier eigentlich geclosed der TE hat seine Antworten, ist absolut uneinsichtig und jeder 2.post ist entweder derselbe wie der 2 davor oder derjenige hat den thread nicht richtich gelesen....


----------



## Kujon (3. Januar 2008)

Laaron schrieb:


> Das nennst du nichts?
> 
> Ne stimmt ist garnet anstößig  ne? Lol
> MfG
> ...



Adolf ist ein ganz normaler Vorname! Du glaubst es nicht, schau mal ins Telefonbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müssen diejenigen, welche Adolf heissen jetzt ne giftkapsel schlucken, oder wurde der name aus dem namensverzeichnis gebannt?


----------



## Melian (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen, frag nicht uns sondern den gm...

achja.. ich bin dafür.. scheissname sorry


----------



## Jülieee (3. Januar 2008)

ja sollte er weil er stumpf,einfallslos und scheiße ist daumen hoch an blizz das man sowas wie dich sperrt


----------



## skunkie (3. Januar 2008)

Finde dich doch einfach mal mit der Strafe ab und lerne daraus, geht das nicht in deinen Kopf. Du hast ja jetzt 24 Stunden Zeit, dir einen guten Namen auszudenken. 

skunkie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigismund (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.



das is ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen wie er seinen char nennt... wenns jetzt wirklich was wie *otze is klar... aber schlachtvieh? ich würd mich über den gm beschweren, war vielleicht ein vegetarier


----------



## Laaron (3. Januar 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> Adolf ist ein ganz normaler Vorname! Du glaubst es nicht, schau mal ins Telefonbuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das nicht, aber muss man seinen char denn so nennen?
Ich hätte da kein prob. mit  andere aber muss ja net sein.
Auserdem passt es irgendwie net in WOW ....


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würde den GM sofort melden. Und die Meisten sind auch wirklich einsichtig. 

und alle die meinen, Namen wie Adolf etc. seien unpassend:


Adolf ist ein ganz normaler Vorname und ob der in einem MMORPG was zu suchen hat oder nicht, entscheidet immer noch der SpielerIn selbst. Und nicht die selbsternannte RP Polizei. 

Wie man sich über den Namen "Schlachtvieh" aufregen kann werde ich auch nie verstehen....Am besten Du schickst den Log samt Beschwerdemail an Blizzard. Die scheinen teilweise selbst nicht zu wissen, was für Nieten ihre GM's teilweise sind.


----------



## turageo (3. Januar 2008)

Gut, vielleicht fühlen sich manche durch das Wort "Schlachtvieh" gestört. Sollte es an dem Namen hängen, dann wäre ich auch der Meinung, dass der GM entweder eine Aufforderung zu Umbennung hätte machen können oder den Char einfach zwangsumbenannt hätte.

Wegen Beleidigungen in Channels: mich hat mal jemand kurz nach dem ich angefangen hatte WoW zu zoggen ziemlich zügig in einen Dialog verwickelt, bei dem ich an irgendeiner Stelle gefragt hatte, was er denn für n komischer Vogel sei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darauf kam auch die Antwort, dass er jetzt nen Ticket schreibt. Passiert ist nie was, wahrscheins hat sich der GM damals totgelacht...

Es gibt wirklich im Spiel Leute, die meinen wegen jedem Kleinmist ein Ticket schreiben zu müssen. Ich selbst weiß nicht was ich schlimmer finden sollte, die Leute die geringfügig gegen ein paar Benimmregeln verstoßen oder die die jede Kleinigkeit melden... ^^


----------



## Vaan (3. Januar 2008)

willst du uns verarschen mit der frage was an dem namen nicht in ordnung ist? schlachtvieh - dieser name hat in einem spiel nix zu suchen!
der name ist nur noch bescheuert! wenn ich sowas seh - ich würds auch melden


----------



## neuroheaven (3. Januar 2008)

...diesen meinigen beitrag bitte nicht ernst nehmen....



@stonewhip...

sollte mir der name in wow begegnen werde ich auch gleich ein ticket schreiben...ich habe eine steinphobie...dein name ist zu anstößig für mich, ich will, dass du dich umbenennst...ich fühle mich sonst unwohl und kann wow nicht genießen.

@vaan...
dein name muss auch geändert werden. ich fühle mich durch den extrem angestoßen weil ich mit diesem namen nichts in verbindung setzen kann...da werde ich total nervös...

@und ja, adolf ist ein ganz normaler vorname der erlaubt gehört.
oder will jemand damit andeuten, dass mein onkel nicht leben darf?...
der soll kommen....soviel zur tolleranz.

@es geht nicht darum ob der name geistreich oder toll ist. 
das ist geschmackssache. und NEIN, der name muss auch nicht zu wow passen. NEIN MUSS ER NICHT!!!!

@melian und jülieee sind auch doofe namen. die finde ich überhaupt nicht gut. könntet ihr die bitte fürs forum ändern. 3xe ist echt übertrieben. und melian erinnert mich zu sehr an meridian...und das hat nun ncihts mit einer person zu tun.

@ach ich könnte es noch ewig weitermachen.....
diese kleingeistigkeit der leute....

@wo kommen wir nur hin wenn jede weichwurst sich durch was gestört fühlt und man ihrem ansinnen dann auch noch nachkommt. wie kleine mädchen. die leute können auch nichts mehr ab...in was für einer welt lebe ich....-.-
da müsste blizzard mehr erzieherische maßnamen wallten lassen und diesen leuten mal einheizen, ihnen wesentlich mehr zumuten, sie zum heulen bringen und ihre weltanschauung in den grundfesten erschüttern...aber ich träume mal wieder............

@schlachtvieh finde ich geil. ich will mehr sone namen. 
warcraft ist kampf....kampf ist aggression...agression ist hass.....hass ist tot.

@an die vegetarier unter euch...lol fleisch ist mein gemüse lol.....
was gibts geileres als frisches fleisch....mmmhhhjammmm....


@fleisch ist ein gottesgeschenk. auch wenns natürlich keinen gibt aber dat is ja mal wieder ein ganz anderes thema...naja ich muss ins bett...nachtli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




....ende des nicht ernst zu nehmenden beitrags.....


----------



## Crothar (3. Januar 2008)

Ich kann ja so fies seien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kurz um, Einst vor langer Zeit war ich auch selbst GM zwar in einem anderen Spiel doch generell werden sicher die selben Methoden angewannt. 

wegen "unpassenden" Namen gesperrt: -> sry das gab es einst nicht, ein GM kann in Sekunden takt (gut wenn er nen Schreibmaschienenkurs mitmachte) nen Namen ändern. Auf Grund dessen, hätte ich einst nie jemanden nen bann verpasst. Es Sei den... ala, der User zickte dermassen rum, "versetzt sich jetzt mal wieder in den GM" das es einen einfach aufm, entschuldigt... "Sack" ging. ---> folge zack acc-block. Ich sage es mal so DU bist Kunde, die GM's werden auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht, quasi in der "Ausbildung" Kunden zu erhalten und nicht zu verschrecken, quasi mit Ihnen, noch online über Namensänderungen zu spekulieren.... wären ja sonst finanzielle Einbußen für Blizzi.

Kurz um 1: Du hast Dich total unpassend verhalteten... oder aber zweiteres, der GM war total inkompetent..., letztendlich bezweifel ich 2 teres.

So leid mir s tut, Du bist sicher nicht nur mit diesem Nick aufgefallen... letztendlich hast Du sicher mehr auf dem Kerbholz.

Sicher kann ich mich Irren, jedoch als GM, nach zahlreichen Prüfungen.... bekommt man sicher nicht einen ACC- Block, nur weil der Nick nicht passt, diesen ein GM binnen Sec. mit absprache des Users ändern könnte... Blub over and out =D 

Mfg


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

NE ANDERE FRAGE. ich bin ja jetzt wieder drin aber es gab weder einen kasten oder ein gm der mic hanschriebe meinen namen ändenr zu können we geht das?


----------



## nuriina (4. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> NE ANDERE FRAGE. ich bin ja jetzt wieder drin aber es gab weder einen kasten oder ein gm der mic hanschriebe meinen namen ändenr zu können we geht das?



Das deutet wieder darauf hin das nicht dein Name ausschlaggebend war für den Bann. Kapiert? Sonst hättest du beim einloggen mit dem Char nen neuen Namen vergeben müssen!


----------



## saphyroth (4. Januar 2008)

Naja gut schlachtvieh find ich ned schlimm...ein freund von mir rennt schon ewig mit seim twink otterkotze herum.
Bei mir mussten wir mal unsere gilde umbenennen weil der name "Nordwind Legion" zu rechts war. Tja


----------



## Ematra (4. Januar 2008)

> Was?? Warum sollte der Name gegen die Regeln sein??? Dem GM des das geschrieben hat gehört gekündigt





Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Ja und du gehörst eingeschläfert -.- was is das für eine antwort gimp




Offensichtlich eine sarkastische, weil der Antwortende der Meinung ist, dass der Game Master korrekt gehandelt hat. Schlimm, dass es so viele Menschen gibt, die Ironie nicht verstehen oder sich in ihre Gründe hineindenken können. Der Meinung, dass der Game Master richtig gehandelt hat, bin ich übrigens auch. Die Gründe dafür wurden ja schon hinreichend beleuchtet.


----------



## Lokibu (4. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das kommisch, dass immer wieder kommt, dass "Schlachtvieh" in einem RP nichts zu suchen hat. Er hat doch gesagt, dass er auf einem normalen Server spielt und nicht auf einem RP-Server.

Auf dem normalen Server kann sich meiner Meinung nach jeder den Namen aussuchen der ihm gefällt. Schließlich bezahlt er für seine Figur. Wenn ich mir nen Hund kaufe, kann ich den auch so benennen wie ich will. Hierfür jemand zu sperren ist wohl nicht normal. 

Das gesellschaftlich anstössige Namen nicht genommen werden dürfen ist klar. Da ein Teil unseres Lebens und Spielens von der Gesellschaft abhängig ist.

Bei der Begründung hätte ich ein ein Beschwerdeticket geschrieben, nebst Auszug aus den AGBs und Begriffserklärung aus dem Lexikon.

Wie man auch hier im Forum sieht, gibt es immer welche die einem etwas reinwürgen wollen. Es gibt da nur zwei Möglichkeiten entweder man nimmt es hin oder kämpft für sein Recht. 

Ich sage immer die Wahrheit ist das was man hört (liest, versteht). Wenn man sich also ungerecht behandelt fühlt, dann ist das auch so, egal was andere sagen. Und um das aufzuklären muss man sich halt damit auseinandersetzen, bis man versteht und sich evtl. doch nicht ungerechtfertigt behandelt fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Man ich sollte aufhören die Psychobücher zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaaber (4. Januar 2008)

ganz im ernst: ich glaube nicht, dass ein account wegen so nem namen gesperrt wird.
im normalfall kriegste ne verwarnung oder so, aber aufm normalen server isses komisch, dass so nen name als anstössig bezeichnet wird. gibt schlimmere...

just my 2 cents

ps: haut euch net die köppe ein!!


----------



## Keeral (4. Januar 2008)

Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut , aber jeder der sich drüber beschwert das Adolf als Name nicht erlaubt wird ist in meinen Augen....ich sags nicht . Es ist egal  ob das ein normaler Name ist (abgesehen davon das wohl kein normal veranlagter Mensch heute sein Kind so nennen würde). 
Der springende Punkt ist , das man in einem Spiel die freie (fast , wenn er belegt is) wahl hat wie man seinen Charakter nennt. Das hatten Onkels , Tanten , Omas und Opas nicht bei ihrer geburt.
Ich bin angesichts der Vergangenheit wirklich sprachlos wie man sich darüber aufregen kann einen Charakter nicht nach einem der größten Massenmörder der geschichte benennen zu dürfen.
Auch wenn es nur der Vorname is, denn ausser menschen die wirklich jemanden in der Familie oder im Bekanntenkreis haben , der so heisst , fällt den meisten bei dem Namen Adolf nur eine Person ein.


----------



## Uranius (4. Januar 2008)

Generell mag die Namenwahl vielleicht nicht immer jedem so zusagen, aber trotzdem find ich, man kann es übertreiben mit dem sperren von Namen.

Adolf zu sperren ist albern. Ma ehrlich.
Und Schlachtvieh (wenn auch nicht passend) zu denunzieren oder zu sperren ist ebenso albern.


----------



## Rantak (8. Januar 2008)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte ein jeder die namen angemessen aus wählen. Wenn ich GM wäre, würde ich den Namen "Schlachtvieh" auch nicht zulassen. Der passt net wirklich ins Spiel.
Inder könnten sich sogar in ihrer Religion angegriffen fühlen wenn es ein Taure ist (Heiliges Tier).

mfg Rantak

krb pls 

RKS 4 ever


----------



## Hispace (8. Januar 2008)

OmG!!
ich kenne chars die apfelkuchen Allikiller .. Hordenschwein heissen.. oda sogar MuHkuh!!
aber Schlachtvieh ist kein grund einen 24h zu bannen... selbst wenn man auf nem rp server spielt sollte es höhchstens eine namensänderung geben müssen,, man sollte den gm echt kündigen..


----------



## Telkanol (8. Januar 2008)

Rantak schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte ein jeder die namen angemessen aus wählen. Wenn ich GM wäre, würde ich den Namen "Schlachtvieh" auch nicht zulassen. Der passt net wirklich ins Spiel.
> Inder könnten sich sogar in ihrer Religion angegriffen fühlen wenn es ein Taure ist (Heiliges Tier).
> 
> mfg Rantak
> ...





Aber Namen wie " Critline, Crithitter, ImbaCritter und Konsorten gehören schon ins Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Colenzo (8. Januar 2008)

Rantak schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte ein jeder die namen angemessen aus wählen. Wenn ich GM wäre, würde ich den Namen "Schlachtvieh" auch nicht zulassen. Der passt net wirklich ins Spiel.
> Inder könnten sich sogar in ihrer Religion angegriffen fühlen wenn es ein Taure ist (Heiliges Tier).
> 
> mfg Rantak
> ...



Das mit dem Tauren als Heiliges Tier stimmt schon, gibt in Indien keine Tauren in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wegen Schlachtvieh ein zu bannen ist lächerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt wesentlich schlimmere Namen.

LG, Colenzo


----------



## PlagueKrag (8. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)






Ey rofl du bist ja mal nen kacknoob kannst garnichts und post hier mit deinen s1 equipten mage rofl  "Server rank18" oh lololol 


Das ist ein Spiel lass die Leute so heißen wie sie es wollen .Du machst dein Problem zum Problem für andere und sowas nennt mann im Volksmund eine "Schwacheseele" .

Ich an deine stelle würde mich schnell malbehandeln lassen.....


----------



## Topperharly (8. Januar 2008)

wenn ich das so durchlese....^^ ich hieß eine zeitlang topperharly (is mit absicht so geschrieben!!!!!!) auf einem rpg-server. und nie hat sich einer beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwann hab ich dann mich umbennenen lassen ^^


----------



## VM_Soeft (8. Januar 2008)

also wenn die dich wegen deines namens auf nem normal server gesperrt haben find ich das ned ok- bin schon frauenärzten uä aufm schlachtfeld begegnet...

aber mein hinweis auf einen spieler namens "âufsmowl" auf dem rp realm der abyssische rat wurde ignoriert- bzw mit dem standard spruch" wir werden gemäß unserer regeln verfahren" quitiert.
musst mich auch schon eine instanz höher beschweren weil ein GM meinte der name teamkiller sei rp gerecht- das ich ihn auf die regelseite verwiesen habe wo steht "





> zitat der rollenspielrealmbestimmungen (http://wow-europe.com/de/policy/roleplaying.html)
> jegliche nicht mittelalterlich und im Sinne der Fantasy geprägte Namen (z.B. Megakiller, MeiStErZauBeReR, R0xx0r)


meinte er megakiller habe nun wirklich ncihts mit teamkiller zu tun.... auch die kontrollinstanz meinte erst das hätte alles seine ordnung bis ich ihnen nen screen von der seite- die markierte textstelle, und den link geschickt hatte....

also wenn man die beiden fälle vergleicht und berücksichtigt das deins auf nem normal- und meins auf nem rp-pve realm passiert ist find ichs irgendwie lustig und traurig was blizz da so treibt^^


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. Januar 2008)

also schlachtvieh ist ja noch ziemlich harmlos..da laufen ständig leute mit schlimmeren rum die NICHT umbenannt oder gebannt werden. -.-


----------



## Noolly (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haha   du wurdest wegen sonem scheiß  24 std gebannt      

Ich hab  leute abgezogen und etwa 25 000 Gold gemacht  und mich ham se nur für  3 h  ausm game genommen  °°°°°°°°°°°^^^^°!°°°°°°°°°°


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Januar 2008)

PlagueKrag schrieb:


> Ey rofl du bist ja mal nen kacknoob kannst garnichts und post hier mit deinen s1 equipten mage rofl  "Server rank18" oh lololol
> Das ist ein Spiel lass die Leute so heißen wie sie es wollen .Du machst dein Problem zum Problem für andere und sowas nennt mann im Volksmund eine "Schwacheseele" .
> 
> Ich an deine stelle würde mich schnell malbehandeln lassen.....


ok, zu deinem ersten satz brauch ich gar nichst mehr sagen, er sagt alles über dich. "lass die leute heißen wie sie wollen"? Also hättest du nichts dagegen wenn dir ein"judentöter", "papstf*****" oder ein "plaquekragstinkt" im spiel begegnet? Dan solltest du dich mal behandeln lassen, denn selbst in spielen ohne richtlinien wird sowas nicht tolleriert.



Noolly schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jaja, alles klar. seit nem 3/4 jahr hier angemeldet, den 2. post gemacht und dann so ne aussage. Geh bitte in ein anderes forum und verschone uns.

btt: Für alle die nicht alles durchlesen wollen, der TE spielt auf keinem RP server und wurde vorher schonmal für längere zeit gebannt.


----------



## Finsterniss (9. Januar 2008)

Einfach seinem Char nen relativ normalen Namen geben, der auch in ein MMO passt und man hat solche Sorgen nicht.

Allein für deinen ersten Bann mit dem "bimbo" drinn hätte ich dir wäre ich nen GM nen dauerhaften Bann gegeben.


----------



## Valeskaa (9. Januar 2008)

Feltaron_Syndikat schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich möchte dem zuständigen GM hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. "Schlachtvieh" ist ein Name, der in einem Rollenspiel mal GAR nichts zu suchen hat. Nur weil der TE unfähig ist, sich einen kreativen Namen auszudenken bzw sich einen Namensgenerator zu suchen, muss man nicht andere Leute durch so einen Namen zu nerven.
> 
> So far, lg
> 
> Rathorian




ganz meine Meinung. 

Ich wäre dafür, dass alle Charakternamen überprüft werden, solche Namen haben in einem Rollenspiel nichts zu suchen und mich stören sie. Jemanden mit solchem Namen würde ich auch nie in eine Ini mitnehmen.


----------



## DiscStorasch (9. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mach dir mal Gedanken darüber ob die Sperre eventuell nur (wegen Copy/Paste) falsch begründet wurde. Du schreibst ja vorher schon "...der übliche Channelstress...". Was verstehst darunter? Allen sagen was sie für Ar....cher sind oder W..x...er?!
Also kurz und knapp gesagt, wenn du schon so eine harte Sperre bekommen hast könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das diese eine sehr trifftigen Grund hat und halt jemand bei der Versendung der eMail einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat.

Gruß


----------



## dooley (9. Januar 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)




Du Held -.- hast net viele freunde in wow oder nur mächtig langeweile


Das is wie der opa der bei der polizei falschparker meldet ^^


----------



## crescent (9. Januar 2008)

hm... das mit der sperre verstehe ich auch nicht. eine freundin von mir musste auch ihren namen aendern, war zwar nicht anstoessig, aber es hatte sich jemand beschwert... naja, jedenfalls hat sie deswegen nicht gleich ne sperre bekommen, sondern wurde einfach "gebeten" (mit anderen worten gezwungen) den namen zu aendern.


----------



## fst (27. Januar 2008)

ALSO mein ACC ist inzwischen wieder offen und die meinten ja das hat nicht an meinem namen gelegen^^ sondenr an irgend nem spamm streit da im chat....................ich habe meinen namen aber von GM trotsdem ändenr lassen .....und nochmal an ALLE """"----::: DIESES THEMA IST ABGESCHLOSSEN""""----- auserdme reden heir alle von rp realm^^ ich war auf nem normalen aber is ja auch egal jetzt .......


----------



## DaEgo (27. Januar 2008)

Die Nord Garde ? mit dem Namen gab es doch auch schon probleme hab ich in erinnerung

und /sign Tikume

wer solche namen auswählt provoziert mit absicht und nicht nur andere Mitspieler
also rechne mit so etwas und jammer nicht rum !


----------



## Totemwächter (27. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> mal an die ganzen leute, die meinen der name schlachtvieh hätte in wow nichts zu suchen.
> 
> IHR SEID HEULSUSEN UND WEICHEIER!!!
> 
> ...



Genau gegen solche leute wie du sollte blizz noch härter durch greifen, wenn ihr "h3adsh0t" Heißen wollt oder wie auch immer geht Css spielen, Aber WoW IST und BLEIB ein mmo!RPG! soll heißen ein rollen spiel und die Rpler sind vll, nicht in der überzahl aber haben genauso viel zu sagen wie du und ich.


----------



## Talin78 (28. Januar 2008)

/sign

Irgendwo sollte man doch in der Lage sein einen passenden Namen für seinen Charakter zu finden. Jeder Twink oder Bankchar hat bei mir einen Namen der nicht:  sry...unter aller Sau ist. Spiel zwar eigentlich nur einen Char und Twinks waren nur zum antesten anderer Klassen, aber irgendwie fällt einem doch was ein. Und ich spiele auf keinem RP Server, sondern PVP.

Naja: Spieler mit bekloppten Namen bekommen von mir keine Hilfe wenn sie fragen. Spieler die freundlich um Hilfe bitten und auch wirkliche Namen haben bekommen sie, wenn ich dafür auch gerade Zeit habe.


----------



## lilithb (28. Januar 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> mein kumpel wurde 3 tage wegen dem namen bimbo gespeert^^




nur 3 tage? schade eigentlich.
und schön zu wissen, dass blizzard was gegen solche rassistische scheisse unternimmt!


----------



## Schleppel (28. Januar 2008)

warscheinlich har der TE irgendwie aufs derbste, oder auch nur bisschen zu derbe äusserungen getätigt und redet sich jez ein wegen dem namen gesperrt wprden zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theradiox (28. Januar 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!





fst schrieb:


> schon richtig mag sein..aber da kann der GM mich erstmal auffordern...und nciht gleich 24ig stunden sperren..auserdem wissen denke ich mal die WOW spieler normaler realms das es da viele viele schrägere namen gibt die nicht gesperrt sind...ein vieh das in die schlach zieht is coool^^



Da hast du doch die Antwort, du hattest schon öfter stark verstoßen, sonst wärst du nicht schon so lange
gebannt worden!!! Sry, aber einige Leute lernen es eben nie und du gehörst offensichtlich dazu!

Wieso sollte ein GM da NOCH EINMAL abmahnen??


----------



## Karmageddon (28. Januar 2008)

Bei nem Kumpel von mir hatten wir da Problem auch mal. Er hatte dann nach seinem Bann ne längere Unterhaltung mit nem GM und dabei kam unter anderem heraus dass die Namen gar nicht geprüft werden sondern wenn sich jemand beschwert gleich Konsequenzen folgen. Dabei wird man beim ersten Mal nur aufgefordert den Char umzubenennen, danach die ja schon dargelegten Bannzeiten.
Was den Namen angeht: Schlachtvieh ist IMHO kein irgendwie anstößiger Name. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was für ne Rasse du bist (hab auch nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen) aber für nen Tauren z.B. find ichs nichmal so übel. Stellt euch mal vor ne Kuh entkommt heldenhaft vom Schlachthof. Da liegts doch nahe dass die dann mal von anderen Kühen spaßhalber Schlachtvieh genannt wird... Nur aus spaß aber das kann sich auch irgendwann zu nem Spitznamen entwickeln. Schaut euch doch mal in eurem Freundeskreis um was ihr da für Spitznamen habt. Ich denke wenn ihr euch vorstellt das RL wäre ein RPG (ja ich weiß es ist hart für einige von euch - aber es ist definitiv nur eine FIKTIVE annahme) findet ihr bestimmt irgendeinen Spitznamen in eurem Umkreis wo ihr sagen würdet "Der passt aber überhaupt nicht in die Welt"

Ich finde das Namens-Kontroll-System gehört in WoW überarbeitet. Es sollten generell nur Namen gebannt werden bei denen eine Begründung im Ticket des meldenden Spielers mitgeliefert wird. Leider habe ich das Gefühl dass einige die über irgendwelche Namen flamen gar nicht wissen warum sie es tun. Sondern nur aus dem Grund dass jemand eine wirklich neuartige Idee hatte und damit evtl. auch mal neue Wege beschreitet. Der Name sollte (zumindest auf Non-RP-Servern) in erster Linie dem Spieler selbst gefallen. Er sollte sich damit identifizieren können. Letztlich ist ein Name auch etwas der einen von der Masse abhebt.

Außerdem bist du nicht Allein mit deinem Namen, Schlachvieh. Die Arsenal-Suche ergibt 20 Treffer mit exakt dem gleichen Namen, darunter auch 7 Ergebnisse von Charakteren zwischen Level 60 und 70 die also schon ne weile mit dem Namen rumrennen.

MfG

Karma

Edit:


			
				Schleppel schrieb:
			
		

> warscheinlich har der TE irgendwie aufs derbste, oder auch nur bisschen zu derbe äusserungen getätigt und redet sich jez ein wegen dem namen gesperrt wprden zu sein


Wie gesagt hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wenns wirklich wegen dem Namen war müsste er nach dem Bann beim nächsten einloggen dazu aufgefordert werden einen anderen Namen einzugeben oder der Name müsste bereits vom GM geändert worden sein. Wenn es wegen ner beleidigung war sei froh dass es nur 24h oder wie lang auch immer war. Egal was es war meine Aussage oben bleibt so stehen.



			
				Theradiox schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du doch die Antwort, du hattest schon öfter stark verstoßen, sonst wärst du nicht schon so lange
> gebannt worden!!! Sry, aber einige Leute lernen es eben nie und du gehörst offensichtlich dazu!
> 
> Wieso sollte ein GM da NOCH EINMAL abmahnen??


Es ist ein Unterschied ob man jemanden beleidigt oder einen Namen wählt der einem anderen nicht passt. Letzteres passiert leider allzu leicht da die Namensrichtlinien doch eine große Grauzone beinhalten.


----------



## Faulmaul (28. Januar 2008)

Karmageddon schrieb:


> Bei nem Kumpel von mir hatten wir da Problem auch mal. Er hatte dann nach seinem Bann ne längere Unterhaltung mit nem GM und dabei kam unter anderem heraus dass die Namen gar nicht geprüft werden sondern wenn sich jemand beschwert gleich Konsequenzen folgen.



also von Konsequenzen kannst du noch nicht sprechen, zumal die Konsequenz (Bann) erst nach nichtbefolgen der Aufforderung zur Namensänderung gezogen wird.



Karmageddon schrieb:


> Ich finde das Namens-Kontroll-System gehört in WoW überarbeitet. Es sollten generell nur Namen gebannt werden bei denen eine Begründung im Ticket des meldenden Spielers mitgeliefert wird. Leider habe ich das Gefühl dass einige die über irgendwelche Namen flamen gar nicht wissen warum sie es tun. Sondern nur aus dem Grund dass jemand eine wirklich neuartige Idee hatte und damit evtl. auch mal neue Wege beschreitet.



natürlich, es ist der Neid auf die neue idee.... hättest du hier die gute alte Rache als Beweggrund genannt hätt ichs dir abgekauft, aber hier die Innovtion als Beweggrund anzuführen ist meiner meinung nach falsch...



Karmageddon schrieb:


> Der Name sollte (zumindest auf Non-RP-Servern) in erster Linie dem Spieler selbst gefallen. Er sollte sich damit identifizieren können. Letztlich ist ein Name auch etwas der einen von der Masse abhebt.



und in zweiter Linie sollte er niemandem sauer aufstoßen... und Schlachtvieh findet vielleicht so manche/r VegetarierIn oder VeganerIn nich lustig



Karmageddon schrieb:


> Wie gesagt hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wenns wirklich wegen dem Namen war müsste er nach dem Bann beim nächsten einloggen dazu aufgefordert werden einen anderen Namen einzugeben oder der Name müsste bereits vom GM geändert worden sein. Wenn es wegen ner beleidigung war sei froh dass es nur 24h oder wie lang auch immer war. Egal was es war meine Aussage oben bleibt so stehen.
> Es ist ein Unterschied ob man jemanden beleidigt oder einen Namen wählt der einem anderen nicht passt. Letzteres passiert leider allzu leicht da die Namensrichtlinien doch eine große Grauzone beinhalten.



müsste; und nachdem er angeblich "sofort" gebannt wurde hats wahrscheinlich nen anderen Grund; wäre ja nich der erste der glaubt hier alle für blöde verkaufen zu können und nun drüber heult daß sein Fehlverhalten Konsequenzen hat... siehe den Typen der sich drüber beschwerte, daß er für oftmaliges leechen nen Ban abgeräumt hat

Conclusio:

nimm es hin und lass dir mal nen Namen einfallen den es nicht schon 20 mal gibt. (Alleine das ist ja schon n Armutszeugnis; meinen Nick gabs genau garnich als ich meinen Char erstellt hab.... mittlerweile hab ich schon einen 2ten gefunden, aber sicher keine 10+ mal...) *DAS HEBT DEINEN NICK WIRKLICH VON DER MASSE AB*, im Gegensatz zu so nem Allerweltsnick oder 25 Accents und sonderzeichen


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. Januar 2008)

musste einer meiner chas umbenenen mit lv 68 meinen wl "Krüpelface" , wollte ihn dan erst "Klobürste" nenen aber der name war leider bereits vergeben,also nante ich ihn "Presswurst".


----------



## Stonewhip (28. Januar 2008)

Sorry, aber ich stelle mir grad vor, wie (uneinsichtig) und wehement der TE mit dem GM diskutiert hat, als der ihm mitteilte, er möge doch seinen Namen überarbeiten (ändern). Wenn das in ähnlicher Weise geschehen (und mit ähnlichen Argumenten) ist, wie hier im Forum, hat er mit seinen 24-Stunden noch VERDAMMT viel Glück gehabt.

Wenn der GM sagt, den "Einen solchen Namen gibts hier nicht! - Ändere das." versteh ich nicht, das es dann noch großes "Palaver" geben muss. Ich denke das sind auch die Leute die (mit Foto) wegen zu schnellem Fahren angehalten werden, und dann versuchen 2 Stunden mit der Polizei zu diskutieren, das der Blitzautomat kaputt sein muss...

Uneinsichtigkeit MUSS (zusätzlich) bestraft werden.

MfG


----------



## Turican (28. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.




Tikume spricht mir mal wieder aus der Seele


----------



## Neonblack (28. Januar 2008)

bin ich froh das du nicht auf meinem Server spielst, ich hätt sofort nen Ticket aufgemacht und dich gemeldet!
Spiele allerdings auf nem RP-Server also hast du Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei solchen Namen könnt ich echt brechen

Der Name ist wirklich geschmacklos, unkreativ und für ein Fantasy-Spiel echt mal daneben und nichtmal lustig

Und deine Frage warum man mit dem Namen gebannt wird, stellst doch nicht ernsthaft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (17. April 2008)

unter freunden nennen wir uns aber vieh...na du vieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als joke und schlacht vieh ist eine zusammenfassung ...ein vieh -freund der in die schlacht zieht..aber ok..solche militanten vegetarier sehen das anders


----------



## Natsumee (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> unter freunden nennen wir uns aber vieh...na du vieh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du spinnst ....

mfg


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> unter freunden nennen wir uns aber vieh...na du vieh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In den letzten paar minuten hast du sicher mehr unnütze posts geschrieben/ threads erstellt als es dem Rest von uns je möglich sein wird xD

Also lass es, es nervt langsam^^


----------



## Mal´kuth (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





schon a scheiß ....der name is doch oke


----------



## Nuraa (17. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du spinnst ....
> 
> mfg


/ 100% sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!



Ist sowas wie egal auf welcher Server Art der name ist schlicht errgreifend UNPASSEND in einem Rollenspiel. Immerhin musst du auch denken nur wiel er dich nciht stört kann er andere spieler stören da hinter jedme Char ein Realer mensch sitzt und gnaz ehrlich ich würd mich wen du mir bern weg laufne würdest in WoW auch nur über dich auch nur gedanken machen wie man nur auf sonen schrott namen kommen kann.


----------



## Kal Jerico (17. April 2008)

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass der TE amtlich einen an der Klatsche hat?

@Huntergottheit *rofl*


> musste einer meiner chas umbenenen mit lv 68 meinen wl "Krüpelface" , wollte ihn dan erst "Klobürste" nenen aber der name war leider bereits vergeben,also nante ich ihn "Presswurst".



Gosh...der Nick und dazu noch dieser Gehirndurchfall, den er als "Namen" bezeichnet. Für deine eventuellen Nachkommen hoffe ich, dass deren Mutter die Namenssuche übernimmt. Du könntest den nächsten Char Obrainer nennen, dann wüssten wenigstens alle, woran sie sind.


----------



## RazZerrR (17. April 2008)

die typischen gm`s halt :-D


----------



## def4life (17. April 2008)

Also ich find den wesentlich weniger anstößig (eigentlich garnicht) als Futtelecke oder Fakjuohl... die laufen bei mir auffm Server rum und trotz Meldung an nen GM wurden die nicht geändert. omg.


----------



## Magic! (17. April 2008)

Zu dem GM NC


----------



## Ematra (17. April 2008)

Bitte die Suchfunktion NICHT benutzen. Es ist oft durchaus von Vorteil, wenn alte Threads in der Versenkung verschwinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipsy (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!




Naja der beste wirste ja net grad sein 6 monate schon gespeert ... naja aber was will man erwarten wenn man sich so nen namen ausdenkt ....ich würd dir den komplett dicht machen


----------



## Scred (17. April 2008)

> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)



damit versauste anderen das spiel außer aufem rp server

aufem rp server könnt ichs versthen aber sonst nich


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!



*Ganz klar: Du bist vorbelastet!*




Nhataniel schrieb:


> Man muss sich teilweise auch mächtig an den Kopf langen wenn man die "normalen Kanäle" wie #1 "Allgemein" oder #2 "Handel" beäugt, ganz zu schweigen von den unzähligen anderen "Möglichkeiten des Miteinanderspielens und -seins".
> Letztendlich wird der Bann seinen Grund gehabt haben (höchstwahrscheinlich massive Worte im Chat), der entsprechende GM kann dir das vielleicht nochmal etwas verdeutlichen.



*Das ist auch meine Vermutung. Der Name war nur Mittel zum Zweck.*
Auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html
"Das, was wir einen Orc nennen, würde unter jedem anderen Namen ebenso lieblich riechen. Nun ja, eigentlich riechen Orcs alles andere als lieblich, also sollte man ihnen wenigstens einen coolen Namen geben. Eine der ersten Hürden, die Sie in World of Warcraft meistern müssen, ist die, einen Namen für Ihren Charakter zu finden. Obwohl Ihre zukünftigen Heldentaten sicherlich spannender ausfallen, sollten Sie dennoch Ihren Charakter-Namen sehr sorgfältig wählen. Das erste, was andere Spieler von Ihnen erfahren, ist Ihr Name. Daher ist es wichtig, nicht gleich den schlechtesten Eindruck zu machen. Im Prinzip ist es Ihrer Fantasie überlassen, welchen Namen Sie für Ihren Charakter wählen, dennoch gibt es einige Namen, die im Spiel nicht erlaubt sind. 

Diese Namensgebungs-Grundsätze sind ein Teil der Nutzungsbedingungen, die das Spielen von World of Warcraft regeln. Unten finden Sie einige Richtlinien, die Ihnen abzuschätzen helfen, ob Ihr gewählter Charakter- Gilden- oder Tiername angemessen ist. Wir hoffen, alle Arten unangemessener Namensgebung damit abgedeckt zu haben. Es ist aber dennoch möglich, dass anstößige Namen auftauchen, die in keine der Kategorien fallen. Die Game Master werden Namen nur ändern, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass sie anstößig und unangemessen sind. Wir ändern keine Charakternamen aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen. Sollten Sie Ihren Namen jedoch unbedingt ändern wollen, so können Sie dies mit unserem kostenpflichtigen Service für die Charakterumbenennung tun. Wir behalten uns das Recht vor jeden Vorfall einzeln zu beurteilen und in extremen Fällen behalten wir uns weitere Schritte vor. Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich auf den europäischen Servern von World of Warcraft eine Vielzahl Spieler aus den unterschiedlichsten europäischen Nationen einfinden werden. Bitte vermeiden Sie daher Namen welche bei Ihren europäischen Mitspielern Anstoß erregen könnten. "

Belästigungsbestimmungen:
auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/harassmentp1.html


----------



## Grivok (17. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Bitte die Suchfunktion NICHT benutzen. Es ist oft durchaus von Vorteil, wenn alte Threads in der Versenkung verschwinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn der TE seinen eigenen thread aus langeweile wieder mal pushen will, sollten die mods einfach den thread schliessen oder die letzten antworten loeschen
die sufu hat schon ihre berechtigung
auch wenn manche der meinung sind die ersten beiden seiten MUESSEN 10 mal das selbe thema beherbergen


----------



## Ematra (17. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn der TE seinen eigenen thread aus langeweile wieder mal pushen will, sollten die mods einfach den thread schliessen oder die letzten antworten loeschen




Ich sehe schon, wir haben uns verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

Ja, schon, aber immer och aktuell. Sehe ich jeden Spieltag auf meinem RP-Server.


----------



## Nershul (17. April 2008)

Über den Namen _Schlachtvieh_ an und für sich lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Mich stört er jetzt nicht direkt (auch wenn ich ihn natürlich nicht für "gut" halte!), allerdings kann ich durchaus verstehen, dass sich andere an diesem und den vielen vielen anderen ähnlich gelagerten Nicknamen stören. 
Beispiele hierzu sind uns doch alle so oder so ähnlich bekannt: Kickindaface, Painintheass, Wurstxxx, xxxwurst oder andere Konstruktionen mit Wörtern aus "ass", "pain", "face" etc pp.. 

WoW ist vom Grunde her gesehen ein Rollenspiel (Der Begriff ist denke ich selbsterklärend) Nur leider wird WoW zusehends, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, das CounterStrike unter den MMO's. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Solche Namen stammen meist von Kindern, im Alter kaum weiter als 13 oder 14, und die finden sowas eben ganz toll. (Teilweise soll es auch vorkommen, dass derartige Namen von älteren kreiert werden, Ausnahmen bestätigen aber dennoch die Regel)

Die Entwicklung lässt sich weder (gewaltsam) aufhalten, noch können die Symptome (u.A. eben die Namensgebungen) bekämpft werden. Da hätten die GMs denke ich viel viel Arbeit vor sich. Also kann man sich entweder tagein tagaus über diese Nicknamen aufregen und seine Zeit mit Melden von solchen verbringen, oder man ignoriert sie einfach. 
(Auf einem RP-Realm sollten die GMs aber natürlich jeden unpassenden Nicknamen verfolgen/änder oder den Ersteller abmahnen/bestrafen!!)
Ich hab mich fürs ignorieren entschieden...


Unabhängig davon hatte der 24h-Ban aber sicherlich einen anderen Hintergrund oder TE? Nämlich den des im WoW-Sprachgebrauchs häufig zu lesenden "flames". Die Vermutung hatten vor mir ja schon ein paar andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far
Caym


----------



## minosha (17. April 2008)

Ein Kollege von mir wurde auch gebannt. Er hiess Subaru. Klar ist ne Automarke. Aber er wurde gebant weil es einen Wrestlingstar gab der auch so heisst.

Aber mal ehrlich. Wie kommt man dazu sich in einem Spiel Schlachtvieh zu nennen? Denkt man sich: Hmmmm..... Priester... was passt da nur..... Ah jetzt hab ichs. Schlachtvieh klingt doch hübsch.
Man muss sich manchmal echt an den Kopf langen. Auch wenn jeder Name erlaubt ist so sollte er schon ein wenig überlegt gewählt werden. Nicht, dass es mal nen Bericht über einen Bosskampf gibt in dem es heisst : Und Schlachtvieh heilt Hackfresse hoch während dieser einen Angriff auf Suiszidtod abfängt. Tja die Jungs von der Metzgerbank sind einfach top.

Ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Ordimir (17. April 2008)

Sry,klingt hart aber das was der Gm gemacht hat ist richtig.
Der Name gehört nicht ins Spiel.

Genau so wenig wie Leute die sich Dârkschúrké auf nem RP-Server nennen.


----------



## Laxera (17. April 2008)

wenn es ein RP server ist, dann haben die RECHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn nicht, sollte der name erlaubt sein (auch wenn solche *biep* namen mich aufregen würden und es auch tun - und ja ich spiele auf nem RP server, aber nicht weil ich RP mache, sondern weil die regeln vernünftige namen verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX


----------



## nuxxar* (17. April 2008)

Bandos schrieb:


> das kommt wahrscheinlich von dem "Bimbo" im Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.


/sign

es gibt auch einige Veganer bei WOW, die das sehr stört
solche Namen gehören verboten


----------



## Mick1888 (17. April 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)





Was ist an dem namen denn so schlimm?!
Ich blick da eh nicht durch ...wo da die grenze ist ?!
Also hab mich aufm PvP Sever Curry genannt, ist das nun auch verboten?!
Weil das ja ein Gewürz ist ^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2008)

Mick1888 schrieb:


> Was ist an dem namen denn so schlimm?!
> Ich blick da eh nicht durch ...wo da die grenze ist ?!
> Also hab mich aufm PvP Sever Curry genannt, ist das nun auch verboten?!
> Weil das ja ein Gewürz ist ^^




Für mich sind alle Namen ok, die Eltern ihren Kindern geben würden (soll ja immerhin ein Name sein). Aber...

Kind kommt zur Welt *plöp*
Mutter "Ach schau mal.... ist er nicht süß? Nennen wir ihn doch.... Schlachtvieh"

Selbiges gilt für Wurstbrot, Roxxor, Bumsbirne etc. pp.


----------



## Moonshire (17. April 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> ...
> Und Schlachtvieh heilt Hackfresse hoch während dieser einen Angriff auf Suiszidtod abfängt. Tja die Jungs von der Metzgerbank sind einfach top.
> ...




Sehr schön, sehr schön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (17. April 2008)

bei so einem besch**** Namen würde mich das nicht wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bisschen Kreativität sollte man haben 

Meine Namen wurden teils aus Eragon entzogen teils selbst so unmodeliert wie es mir damals in meinem Kopf zusammen kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick1888 (17. April 2008)

Hmmm .
Also müsste "Curry" ja okay sein .
Bin ja Jäger und wie ist das nun mit dem Pet?!
Ist da der Name egal? Hab nen Eber "Wurst" genannt...( jaja Curry Wurst ^^) nur so aus spaß.


Und ich hatte eigentlich vor mein Pet "Iamwithanoob" oder so zu nennen.
Das wäre ja nur eine "Beleidigung" gegen mich selbst ,oder viel mehr eine Feststellung^^
Also:
Wie steht es mit dem Pet des Jägers?! Ist da der Name wurst/egal ?


----------



## Rangekiller (17. April 2008)

hey und selbst wenn der name jmd nicht gefallen würde würde beim einloggen ein fenster aufploppen wo du deinem namen ändern musst. is meim kumpel mal passiert er hatte sich naxxramas genannt xD
naja mich würde das an deiner stelle au ankotzen


----------



## haargel (17. April 2008)

Hi Ihr,

ich finde das solch eine Art von Name einfach nicht zu WoW und auch zu keinem anderen RPG passt. Habt Ihr jemals ein Singleplayer-RPG gesehen, in dem es NPCs gab die "Tomatensaft", "DarkMaster", "Gurkenglas", oder "Schlachvieh" heißen?

Ansich find ich diesen Namen nicht schlimm. Er verletzt meiner Meinung nach gegen Nichts. Außerdem ist er auch nicht abstoßend, pervers oder verletzend. 

Weiterhin meine ich das so eine Art von Nickname eher in nen Chat oder nen Forum passt -> siehe meinen Nick "haargel".

Fakt ist das so ein Name aber auch nicht zu WoW passt. Ich finde sowieso, dass in WoW der RPG-Flair einfach weg ist. Auch auf RP-Servern. Dort findet man ja auch Namen wie Diesen. Möglicherweise fehlt jedoch die Zeit um so etwas auszuschließen. Da "vertraut" Blizzard also eher uns Usern.

Ich finde zu jeder Art von RPG passen "tatsächliche" Namen. Namen wie Ihr alle selbst habt und Namen die Ihr eurem Kind geben würdet. (nicht falsch verstehen!)

NEIN ich bin kein Freak der in der Welt of Warcraft lebt. RPGs sind jedoch dazu da, in eine andere Rolle zu schlüpfen. Nicht umsonst wählen viele eine Klasse und Rasse nach Sympathie und können sich vielleicht auch ein wenig mit Dieser identifizieren.

Ich wär glücklich darüber wenn auf jedem Server, ob PvP, Normal oder RP, solche Namen "verboten" werden. So etwas wird es jedoch nie geben. 

Jetzt zu der Frage im Allgemeinen: 
Wenns wirklich so ist, dass du nur wegen deinem Namen gesperrt worden bist (egal ob Normal oder RP), ist es einfach zu hart Jemanden zu sperren ohne Verwarnung.

Tschöödihö

Rajaxx -> Granuja

und haargel :-)


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

Mick1888 schrieb:


> Hmmm .
> Also müsste "Curry" ja okay sein .
> Bin ja Jäger und wie ist das nun mit dem Pet?!
> Ist da der Name egal? Hab nen Eber "Wurst" genannt...( jaja Curry Wurst ^^) nur so aus spaß.
> ...




Bitte ließ mal! Es wird etwas lang für Dich sein, aber mach es! Bitte! 
---> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp2.shtml#g


EDIT:
Und hier unter Punkt 4 A 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html


----------



## chinsai (17. April 2008)

tja gms sind die besten moralprediger wie zB der gm der nen pornostar gespeert hat


----------



## Nuraa (17. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> tja gms sind die besten moralprediger wie zB der gm der nen pornostar gespeert hat


pornostar ist aber anstößlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (17. April 2008)

> pornostar ist aber anstößlich hmmm.gif



sie hiess nicht so sondern war eine ^^

der Name war n "normaler" WoW Name wie ihn überall triffst, nur sie war von Beruf Pornodarstellerin und irgendwann kam das mal raus und BOING Acc gesperrt ^^


----------



## haargel (17. April 2008)

Nuraa schrieb:


> pornostar ist aber anstößlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dürfen die jetzt wegen Ihrem Job kein WoW spielen? Ich weiß es zwar nicht so genau, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sie/Er es so wollte. Durch einen unglücklichen Fall hats nen anderer User herausgefunden und bekannt gemacht. Da WoW ab 12 ist und jeder 6-Jährige bereits googlen kann, wurde die Person eben gesperrt. 

Einen Sinn hat das jedoch nicht da Blizzard nicht Jeden der es mitbekommen hat sperren kann und Jeder Dies auch wenn Sie/Er gesperrt ist, weiter verbreiten kann.


----------



## neo1986 (17. April 2008)

Was bringt den dass danach ist dein Name auch nicht anders????
Ist irgendwie schwachsinnig???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (17. April 2008)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Char namens Bimbobones - abgeleitet von Jimbo Jones ( von den Simpson) Den musste ich auch umbennen weil sich EINER gestört fühlte.


Absolut korrekt.
Das ist ja, was gesagt wurde: ERST Hirn einschalten, DANN Namen wählen.
Und wer jetzt nicht weiss, warum dieser Name anstössig ist, tut mir nur leid.


----------



## Thedynamike (17. April 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Ja und du gehörst eingeschläfert -.- was is das für eine antwort gimp



Wie war das: 85% aller WoW spieler verspühren den Drang einen echten Menschen zu töten?

Paradebeispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (17. April 2008)

lol bei uns heist einer glötenklaus ja und der hat den namen schon so lange und der hat ja dan aufgehört wall er von jedem ignoriert wurde und keiner mit genommen hat also der name is unpassend und DAS AUF EIN RP-SERVeR ja also bitte schlachtvie aufm normalen realm wer mir wurcht wie er den nent mach dir nix traus
zb hab ich ne verwahnung bekommen wall ich mal in algemein Hallo sagte lol sagte nur hallo und viele haben dan auch gegrüst das war bestimt so ein kleienr lv 12 nap


----------



## Calathiel (17. April 2008)

*cheer @ GM*

richtig gemacht

Und ewnn du shcon solange wegen stressmacherei im allgemeinen channel usw. gebanntw orden bist (habe irgendwo was von nehm halben jahr gelesen, find ichs eigentlich schade dass ned n permban gekriegt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (17. April 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> *cheer @ GM*
> 
> richtig gemacht
> 
> ...


wen du mich meinst ich hab kein ban nix bekommen les richdig lol wen man mal hallo in algemein schreibt aufm normaln server das is net verboten


----------



## Niyá (17. April 2008)

gz an den GM ... endlich mal einer der was tut.


----------



## zificult (17. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.


da der name nicht gegen die AGBS verstößt finde ich ihn zwar trotzdem vllt unpassend, aber nicht dumm o.0
auf das man sich bei dir endschuldigt.


----------



## celticfrost (17. April 2008)

mal abgesehen davon, dass wir ja nur deine version zu lesen bekommen, bilde ich mir kein urteil über das handeln des gm's, ausser, dass ich es gut finde ^^

es ist halt mal wieder so...tut der gm nix, ist's nicht recht, tut er was, auch nich...

btw...schlachtvieh ist nicht nur ein sehr dummer name, sondern er zeugt
auch von einem gewissen gedankengut, dass in einem rpg nichts
zu suchen hat...

meine meinung!


----------



## m@gG0t (17. April 2008)

Schlacht|vieh  [n. -s; nur Sg.] Gesamtheit aller zum Schlachten und zum Verzehr bestimmten Haustiere


----------



## Annovella (17. April 2008)

Is aber auch n scheiss Name, PP lass dir halt was besseres einfallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orodben (17. April 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Schlacht|vieh  [n. -s; nur Sg.] Gesamtheit aller zum Schlachten und zum Verzehr bestimmten Haustiere



Nett! Und was hat das jetzt bittte mit WoW zu tun?

Genau, garnix. Wählt bitte mal anständige Namen. Ist gar nicht so schwer.

Gut, ich konnte auch nicht wiederstehen, hab einen Untoten der heißt Nargsagel. Aber der ist lvl 4 oder so und wird nicht gespielt.

Auf einen "normalen" Server (was ist an RP nicht normal? ^^) finde ich Namen wie Killergott, Schlachtvieh etc. einfach doof.

Auf einem RP-Server gehörst du für die Namenswahl nicht nur permanent gebannt, sondern auch RL in einen Sack gesteckt und alle dürfen mal draufhaun, denn es ist schlicht ignorant, boshaft und frühpubertär so einen Namen zu wählen.


----------



## DarkPerson (17. April 2008)

Also was die gegen Schlachvieh oder Schlachtvieh haben kann ich nicht verstehen... Schön und gut das mit den Veganern aber was ist mit den ganzen leute die Masterchief Mâstêrchìèf Imbaschurke oder so heißen?
Das mit dem Pornostar ist auch Schwachsinn, stellt euchvor jemand der WoW spielt arbeitet bei Codemasters oder Turbine und ist ein Entwickler von HDRO würde er deswegen gesperrt werden?

Also ich hab mir nen schönen RP namen für meine zwei wichtigsten chars ausgedacht: Meine Mage: Asara
Und mein Hexer: Alkahzam

Mfg Dark


----------



## Renkin (17. April 2008)

> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen



Du bis doch Moderator oder? ihr seid nich zum flamen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten : ich finds ziemlich unfair von dem GM wennde mal n prob has melden se sich 2 stunden lang net und sobald du ihrer meinung nach was falsch machst wirste gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (17. April 2008)

lol als mein char name mal nich gepasst hat haben die mich eben diconnect und ich konnte dann meinen namen beim einloggen ändern ^^ gebannt wurde deswegen eigentlich noch keina


----------



## monarchC4 (17. April 2008)

zum Glück schaun die, die pet namen nicht an...

Meine Eule heisst "Bierschiss" hmmm mir gings halt damals so...naja^^

also wegen Namen bekommste ne Verwarnung aber nicht mehr!
Aber beledigungen im Chat werden schon härter gefahndet!


----------



## °Morgenröte° (17. April 2008)

Naja, wenn du mit dem namen "Schlachtvieh" gebannt wurdest müssten eig die Hälfte der WoW spieler gebannt werden..

Lg °Morgenröte°


----------



## Gegendieally (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich habe mal einen Bann bekommen weil mein Bankchar (Stufe 1) Lolcrit heisst und der GM sagte als 1er soll ich nicht lolcrit heissen! Die GMs manchmal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (17. April 2008)

> Da WoW ab 12 ist und jeder 6-Jährige bereits googlen kann, wurde die Person eben gesperrt.



lol im buffed magazin beim spielerpaar war mal ne Domina soll die auch gesperrt werden oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. April 2008)

Ich kenne das. Eines Morgens logg ich ein und meine Gilde heißt
"Gilde von Schadowalker"

WTF! Nachgefragt: Ja, tut mir Leid und so, aber nen beknakter Freak der Grüne wählt meint der Name ist nix.

Lol

KREBS MACHT FREI!


----------



## Rojan (17. April 2008)

das lustige in diesem thread is "mimimimi wie kann man sich nur schlachtvieh nennen mimimi".

wayne?

vollkornrot, schwarzbrot, heilbüchse, pownzorizor usw. usf.
mir sind die namen egal, so lang man drüber lachen kann. wenn ihr rp namen wollt, zockt auf nem rp server...aber auf nem normalen muss man eben damit klarkommen das sich nich jeder nen bedeutungslosen namen aus nem namengenerator rausholt.


----------



## Tinytimmy (17. April 2008)

es ist doch recht unwahrscheinlich das der acc alleine aufgrund des namens gebannt wurde (wo wäre da auch der sinn?). 
was ich vermute und der te hats ja indirekt auch bestätigt ist, dass er (wahrscheinlich) im zusammenhang mit seinem namen ausfällig gegen andere spieler geworden ist. damit wäre die namensbegründung schlüssig.

btw jemand der nen halbes jahr wegen beleidigung gesperrt wird, sollte in überhaubt kein mog mehr rein kommen, das wär ein segen!


----------



## Ninjutsu (17. April 2008)

Hatte auchmal soein "Problem" nur der Name hieß : Biergeneral



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Charakter hatte ich nichtmal auf lVl 10 und bekam schon eine Mail von Blizzard,
geschrieben stand nur : (kann mich nichtmehr genau erinnern weil das zu lange her war)
in kurzfassung : Ich sollte den Charakter so schnell wie möglich Löschen, sonst würde Blizz es
selber machen und den Acc für paar Tage bannen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon sehr komisch nicht?, da erstellt man ganznormal einen Char, und bekommt eine Drohungs Mail
von Blizz nur wegen den Namen : Biergeneral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. April 2008)

Beim Namen Schlachtvieh kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen dass er gebannt wird. 
Bei ChuckNorris ist das was anderes. 

Jemand schrieb hier:


btw...schlachtvieh ist nicht nur ein sehr dummer name, sondern er zeugt
auch von einem gewissen gedankengut, dass in einem rpg nichts
zu suchen hat...

LOL WoW soll nen RP-Game sein? WoW ist ein MMOFG (=Massive Multiplayer Farming Game)

WoW hat im Gegansatz zu WC3 NICHTS mit RP zu tun. Naja, vor dem Addon schon ein Wenig, aber diese Zeiten sind im Mainstream schon lang untergegangen!


----------



## Hangatyr (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!




Wiederholungstäter, beleidigend, unkreativ und aus deinem Kommentar aus Deinem Buffedprofil schließend auch an krankhafter Selbstüberschätzung leidend.

Ab, wieder CS zocken und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## Sano (17. April 2008)

Rantak schrieb:


> Ahm mal ne frage würdet ihr den namen "Saurerapfel" auf einem Rollenspielserver einem GM melden?
> Server: Der Rat von Dalaran
> 
> MFG Rantak
> Für die HORDE



wenn ein druide oder überhaupt ein taure den 
namen trägt dann finde ich ihn mehr als ok.
tauren haben indianische züge, und wie jeder 
weis haben indianer auch so schöne naturverbundene 
namen wie "leichte feder" oder "sitzender bulle".

mfg


----------



## haargel (17. April 2008)

Renkin schrieb:


> lol im buffed magazin beim spielerpaar war mal ne Domina soll die auch gesperrt werden oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte gehe nicht nur auf einen Teil meines Post ein, der ohne den Rest keinen Sinn ergibt. Es geht (wie gesagt) ja nicht darum was der Jenige tut, sondern wie Dieser und Andere darüber schreiben. Das ist nur die Erklärung von Blizzard.
Auch steht ein paar Zeilen drunter das die Sperrung keinen Nutzen hat. Wie kommst du also zu der Erkenntnis das ich meine Dies sei in Ordnung. Außerdem fängt mein Post ja auch wie folgt an: 

"Dürfen die jetzt wegen Ihrem Job kein WoW spielen?"

Also bitte in Zukunft: Hirn anschalten -> vielleicht auch mal 2 oder 3 Mal lesen -> posten.

Danke :-)


----------



## Mick1888 (17. April 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> Bitte ließ mal! Es wird etwas lang für Dich sein, aber mach es! Bitte!
> ---> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp2.shtml#g
> EDIT:
> Und hier unter Punkt 4 A
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html




Vielen Dank! 
Aber ist das nicht ein bisschen Ansichtssache was Vulgär oder ähnliches ist?!
Wie schon erwähnt heißt mein Pet "Wurst",weil ich das lustig  fand ein Eber so zu nennen,aber können dann nicht ein paar Leute sich belästigt fühlen?!

Und in den Namensregeln steht das die Namen kein Bezug auf die wirkliche Welt haben dürfen ...
Aber wie ist das wenn Ich mich "Curry" nenne,was ja echt nix schlimmes ist und vielleicht irgendwo auf der Welt ein echter Name ist, und mein Pet "Wurst" heißt...zusammen gelesen "Curry Wurst" ...ist ja "Bezug auf die wirkliche Welt" ,oder versteh ich das doch falsch?!


Also ICH finde meine beiden Namen weder schlimm noch anstößig...weder Curry noch Wurst xD^^
Und wenn überhaupt was unpassend sein könnte dann ja wohl "Wurst" 
Dann nenne ich das Vieh anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde das Thema sehr Interessant ,weil da doch die Meinungen ausseinander gehen , wie man sieht.


----------



## Neotrion (17. April 2008)

Also, ich finde, wenn man schon Geld für ein Spiel zahlt, sollte man sich so nennen wie man will... 

Schon klar, auf RP-Server hat es gewisse Regeln... Und Namen mit P*n*s z.b. (e und i würden da rein kommen) sind auch verboten.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (17. April 2008)

Vllt war der GM Vegetarier


----------



## Muahdib (17. April 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Also, ich finde, wenn man schon Geld für ein Spiel zahlt, sollte man sich so nennen wie man will...
> 
> Schon klar, auf RP-Server hat es gewisse Regeln... Und Namen mit P*n*s z.b. (e und i würden da rein kommen) sind auch verboten.




Andere Zahlen auch dafür das sie Spielen und beim spielen nicht unbedingt sich vorkommen durch nem Kleintierzoo zu wandern .


----------



## L.Shandro (17. April 2008)

auf nem normalen server is son funname wie "schlachtvieh" jawohl okay, schön, tierschützer könnten sich gestört fühlen allerdings zocken tierschützer wohl auch kaum wow (von wegen bären, wölfe und co. verdreschen) solange nix rassistisches im namen is seh ich keinen grund sich darüber aufzuregen!                 

bsw. Schlachtvieh würde als Taure doch viel besser passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.Shandro (17. April 2008)

äääh, meinte btw nich bsw...das würde dann ja schon fast wieder wie bse klingen^^


----------



## Seryma (17. April 2008)

verstehe nicht was an dem namen nicht i.O. is...^^


----------



## T1T4N (17. April 2008)

Hmm und was soll an dem Name schlimm sein ich glaube nach tausend Überlegungen und immer wieder der Name ist schon vergeben warum soll ich da nicht irgendwas doofes nehmen außerdem wenns jemanden stört igno die GMs sollten lieber diese dummen leute sperren die wegen anderen ihren Namen rumheulen weil sie die GMs unnötig belasten erst verwarnung dann Bann für diese Kleinkarierten Bonzen!!!


----------



## Schildkröt (17. April 2008)

naja "schlachtvieh" is scho a bissal hmm ruppig ok aber ich musst "Mokdertroll" ändern, ok war ein RP server und da heist es ja kein satz als name aber na jut der GM meinte auch seiner meinung nach wär der name in ordnung aber er macht auch nur seine arbeit


----------



## Betrunkener (17. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!



Dein Acc war länger als 6 Monate dicht und du hast nen lvl 21er? Lvl 21 bedeutet für mich 2-3 tage maximum spielen. Tut mir Leid, dass ich das so sag aber: Könnte es sein das du schnell aggresiv wirst oder ein schlechtes soziales Umfeld hast? Weil nach so kurzer zeit 6 Monate Ban -.-
Will nich persönlich werden oder dich beleidigen^^


----------



## Shuagual (17. April 2008)

Ich kenne nen Schlachtvieh Mage...wenns den noch gibt.
Ich selbst habe auch nen eher ausfälligen Namen, und was istn das fürn beeinträchtigtes bsp. von wegen 
"namensgenerator" ? Son Kinderkram hab ich noch lange net gehört,
wir alle zahlen dafür, wenn es nicht grade ein RP Server ist und der Name nicht Anstössig ist in Beziehung auf Rassismus oder sowas... darf sich jeder so nennen wie er will!!
Blabla von wegen Phantasie kannste dir sparen, muss sich ja nicht jeder komplett in sone Welt drängen
nur weil er ein Spiel spielen möchte....so Einschränkungen gehen fürn RP Server...geh dahin wenn du gegen so Namen was hast....


----------



## MacJunkie79 (17. April 2008)

Wer nicht genug Kreativität oder Ideenreichtum hat sich einen Namen auszudenken oder im Internet/Bücher/ect. danach zu suchen, der gehört einfach nicht in so ein Spiel - fertig. Das sind die Typen die ihre Kinder nach der Zeugungsstadt dann Unter Brücke Meier taufen lassen.

Namensgebung als Aufnahmeprüfung! Egal ob "Schlachtvieh" oder "Sauerapfel" auf nem RP-Server hätte ich ein Ticket geschrieben. Auf einem normalen hätte ich mir nur ans Hirn gelangt und hätte einen großen Bogen um Dich gemacht.


----------



## Fröggi1 (17. April 2008)

Die bannen dich wegen sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich hab neulich n Spieler rumlaufen sehen der "Vagina" hies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhapan (17. April 2008)

Ist schon lustig ^^ über was sich manche aufregen ^^

Schlachtvieh = Wenig Kreativ ?
Mit der richtigen Interpretation ist jeder Name kreativ.

Manch einer hat sich hier beschwert das solch "dumme" Namen nur von < 14 jährigen stammen, würd mich mal interessieren wieviel Wow Spieler genau der Altersgruppe entsprechen.
Ich glaube nicht das Wow grundlos so gestaltet wurde, dass es keine Altersfreigabe ab 16 bekommen hat, weil sicher ein sehr große Anzahl der Accounts von den Eltern finanziert wird.

Was mich viel mehr erschreckt als der Name ist das es wirklich Leute gibt, die dieser Name störrt und deswegen einen GM anschreiben. Das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Oma ^^ die immer am Fenster sitzt und jeden denunziert der ein Bonbonpapier wegschmeißt. 

Ich finde einen Bann vollkommen richtig wenn es um Spielerbeleidigungen geht oder sonstige rassistische Äußerungen.
Was ich aber auch finde ist, wenn ich ein zahlender Kunde bin,  das ich mir dann doch einen Namen aussuchen darf der mir gefällt und nicht einen den jeder gerne sehen würde.
Mag ja sein das Wow ein RPG ist, aber ein bisschen Freiheit darf ja noch sein.

Als letztes möchte ich noch sagen, wenn ich mir die Namen einiger derer anschaue die hier den Namen Schlachtvieh anstößig finden, könnte man schnell BANN schreiben. 

Ich glaube der Threat kann endgültig geschlossen werden, Antworten wurden gegeben, Meinung wurde geäußert.


Mfg Xhapan


----------



## lnvul (18. April 2008)

also was ich zu dem Namen sagen kann,
ich spiele mehrere Chars die Schlachthof, Schlachtwerk heissen. Und hatte noch nie Probs mit nem GM.
Einige Leute dachten die Chars sind Bots, einige fanden die Namen gut. Ansonsten keine Beschwerden gehabt...


----------



## lnvul (18. April 2008)

*doppelpost.


----------



## Göttlich (18. April 2008)

mach dir nichts draus ich hatte mal vor realese von tbc einen priester im av (ehreleecher) der nur unsere eigenwidder killte die wir eigentlich sammeln wollten  eine "anale missgeburt" gennat gab auch nur ne verwahrung^^  aber das war was harmloses im gegensatz was ich mit eigenleechern gemacht habe die dann alle freiwillig das bg räumten da kam nie was^^


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

mal zum wieder aufmischen^^ hab natürlich meinen namen schon lange ändern müssen...aber ich finde solange namen nicht irgendjemand beleidigen ist es erlaubt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (12. Juni 2009)

/closed


----------



## Stonewhip (12. Juni 2009)

Uii... Der User ist aber fleissig.. 






Nicht!


----------



## Malassus (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> schon richtig mag sein..aber da kann der GM mich erstmal auffordern...und nciht gleich 24ig stunden sperren..auserdem wissen denke ich mal die WOW spieler normaler realms das es da viele viele schrägere namen gibt die nicht gesperrt sind...ein vieh das in die schlach zieht is coool^^




Also ich finde es nicht cool, und muss sagen das solche Namen generell das Spiel stören. Immer wenn ich Namen wie den deinigen Lese möchte ich am liebsten in die Tischlkante beißen. Er passt halt ned in eine Phantasiewelt. In sofern freut es mich das du mit dem Nick ne 24h Sperre bekommen hast. Werde kreatiever oder such dir nen Namensgenrator, dann passiert sowas auch nimmer.


----------



## Topfkopf (12. Juni 2009)

Der GM der das war war bestimmt vegetarier, Tierschützer oder einfach nur angepisst vom Leben. Ich finde jeder sollte einen Namen wählen können wie er möchte, solange es keine indirekte beleidigung ist. Vagina, Penis, Hintenr oder so finde ich nicht schlimm, da müsste man ja dann auch jedes biobuch verbrennen wenn man sowas schlimm findet.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob der Name unpassend ist oder nicht ist eine Sache (Hier vielleicht nur ein Vorwand) aber es geschieht meiner Meinung nach den Leuten recht die im Allgemeinem Channel Stress anfangen oder sich darauf einlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer so blöd ist und öffentlich sinnlose Konflikte austrägt wo andere Leute friedlich Handeln oder miteinander Spass haben der hat´s Verdient. Nix gegen Spam oder eindeutig Spaßflames aber manche sind echt zu dämlich und nehmen die Dinge zu ernst.
Mir ist es völlig egal ob mich jemand ingame Beleidigt oder mir sonstwas Vorwirft, Ignore und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier einen auf unschuldig zu machen und rumzuheulen hilft dir auch nicht weiter. Sitz die Strafe aus, klär das mit dem Namen und lern was draus.


----------



## Elrendel (12. Juni 2009)

Da sag ich nur du kennst War nicht, mit so einem Namen kommst du dort keine 5 Meter schreibt dich ein GM an (zumindest wars auf den RP Servern so auf den Pvp ists ein wenig lockerer).

Und auch wenn der Fred schon uralt ist mich stören solche Namen persönlich auch, ist irgendwie unpassend das ist nach wie vor ein RPG.


----------



## derbolzer (12. Juni 2009)

naja Mein bankchar heist " werbinich " 1 er ist nur ein Bankchar und 2 der name passt dafur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte auch mal eine GM an der leitung und er meinte auch erst es ist gegen die AGB aber ich meinte nur zu ihm 

1 wir sind hier auf eine PVP server nicht auf einem RP
2. ist das ein bankchar und der wird nie das LVL 2 ereichen und ist nur furs ah und zum lagern eben da


----------



## Destructix (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> mal zum wieder aufmischen^^ hab natürlich meinen namen schon lange ändern müssen...aber ich finde solange namen nicht irgendjemand beleidigen ist es erlaubt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum holste den scheiß wieder aus dem Keller ?


----------



## Gnarak (12. Juni 2009)

bitte schliessen. 

Der TE scheint alle seine Posts wieder zu öffnen, mal sehen was heute noch so alles als NEU erscheint


----------



## Schwuuu (12. Juni 2009)

ich habe auch schon mitbekommen das man sich wegen dem Namen " Peiniger " umbennen musst.
Grund : In dem namen steht das Wort NIGER....
Lächerlich was die gms da machen haben aber selbst unaussprechbare namen die auf Japanisch sonstwas heisen können.


----------



## djbarti (12. Juni 2009)

Jetzt weis ich wieso die GM's im Spiel selten antworten.

Die Basteln an den Char.- namen rum um bannen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wen solche Namen net passen der soll einfach im interface die entsprechenden Häckschen raus machen und schon liest man es nicht.
Namen sollten egal sein solange sie nicht gegen die regeln verstoßen. Auf RP servern sollte man solche namen auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## Poserritter (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.




/sign

ich spiele auf RP Servern und mag mir die Stimmung nicht von solchen Deppen zerstören lassen, die zu dumm sind, bei der Serverwahl mal zu lesen, was sie wählen und mir danach mit solchen Namen, lol Gespamme und so weiter auf die Nerven gehen. Jeder der mehr als 2mal am Tag XD schreibt und auf einem RP Server spielt kann sich angesprochen fühlen. Ihr habt meinen Spielspass erheblich reduziert und ich mag euch nicht. Schert euch auf die Server, die für euch gemacht wurden. Das sind eh 90% aller Server.


----------



## Kerby499 (12. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> ich spiele auf RP Servern und mag mir die Stimmung nicht von solchen Deppen zerstören lassen, die zu dumm sind, bei der Serverwahl mal zu lesen, was sie wählen und mir danach mit solchen Namen, lol Gespamme und so weiter auf die Nerven gehen. Jeder der mehr als 2mal am Tag XD schreibt und auf einem RP Server spielt kann sich angesprochen fühlen. Ihr habt meinen Spielspass erheblich reduziert und ich mag euch nicht. Schert euch auf die Server, die für euch gemacht wurden. Das sind eh 90% aller Server.



/sign

Leute die Ihre Chars "Schlachtvieh" oder ähnlich nennen, dann sich dumm hinstellen und fragen :"Was ist daran schlimm ?" sollten perma gebannt werden.


----------



## Chissmann (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.



naja das einziege dumme ist dein post mehr nicht^^ das ist nur ein name gms sollen nicht übertreiben^^


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (12. Juni 2009)

ich mußte meinen namen auch mal ändern, aber ohne 24h bann oder degleichen...das lustige daran war, das ich mit meinem alten namen fast zwei jahre umhergelaufen bin und es niemanden gestört hat...aber irgendwie nach einem arena spiel kam dann ne gm nachricht...

...komisch...oder wie wir hordler sagen...schlechte verlierer^^

den namen sag ich nicht, weil der wurde ja verboten, weil der sooooooooooooo schlimm ist^^

nun heisse ich Smóky....klingt auch besser^^


----------



## Domalias (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer diese Weiner,ahnungslosen usw Threadersteller. . . . . .mhhh... armer Junge.

Aber wie gesagt,du bist nicht aus dem Grund wegen deinem Namen gebannt.Du hast die Leute beleidigt/beschimpft u.s.wDie haben die wegen den oben genannten 2 Dinge gebannt worden.Und in der Email wurdes du über den Bann Informiert,sowieso,das dein Name nicht den Regeln entspricht. . .


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Juni 2009)

also um ehrlich zu sein schlahctvieh ist harmlos ich hab shco paar schlimmere namen gesehen wünsche dir noch viel glück


----------



## flooha (12. Juni 2009)

ich hätte dich mit dem namen auch gemeldet!


----------



## Trojka (12. Juni 2009)

der blizzard support und ingame hilfen, sind eh fürn arsch, jedesmal wenn ich mal nen tiket schreibe, is das am nächsten tag noch nucht beantwortet!!! tja


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juni 2009)

Also mal an alle die sagen, das ein Bann ok wäre weil der Name nicht zu WoW passt.

Grundsätzlich kann man das natürlich so sehen, was aber gar nicht geht ist diese Art von Willkür.

Wenn die GMs tatsächlich gegen unpassende Namen vorgehen wollen, wie sinnvoll ist es dann bitte, sich einen einzelnen Hanswurst rauszupicken der Schlachtvieh heißt (ich mag den Namen!), dabei aber die Knäckebrots, Superhansis, Battlewurms, Roflkopps und wie sie alle heißen unbehelligt zu lassen?.
Das ist kein "_endlich tun die GMs mal was_" sondern ein " _da hat wohl ein einzelner GM schlecht oder unbeabsichtigt alleine geschlafen_."

Entweder alle oder keiner.


----------



## merlin0022 (12. Juni 2009)

Erstaunlich wie ihr nach 1,5 Jahren noch diesen tollen Thread beackert^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. Juni 2009)

1 1/2 Jahre her das...uiuiui


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Tut mir leid! Ich glaube nicht das du gebannt wurdest aufgrund deines Namens.

Ich denke mal da kamen zwei Sachen zusammen: 

1. Streß im Channel
2. Dein Name

Komisch! Wenn ich das so lese muß ich mir folgendes vorstellen:

[2.Handelschannel]Schlachtvieh:"Sry für fc! ZIEHMT MICH WIR DURCH BSF??????"
[2.Handelschannel]Schlachtvieh:"Sry für fc! ZIEHMT MICH WIR DURCH BSF??????"
[2.Handelschannel]Schlachtvieh:"Sry für fc! ZIEHMT MICH WIR DURCH BSF??????"
[2.Handelschannel]Arctos:"Jetzt ist aber mal gut!"
[2.Handelschannen]Schlachtvieh:"Sry für fc! ZIEHMT MICH WIR DURCH BSF??????"
[2.Handelschannen]Schlachtvieh:"lol noob!"
[2.Handelschannen]Fiaga:"Ticket!"

Nicht das ich dir das unterstellen möchte aber das wäre ein GRUND um dich mal für 24 Std zu bannen! Vor allem wenn du dann auch noch auf einem RP-Server spielst.

Ein Bekannter von mir mußte tatsächlich 4 mal den Charnamen ändern! Anfangs war der Name Skulltroll, zwischenzeitlich hat es sich bei Skulltro eingependelt!^^ Ich glaube ihn hatte da wer auf dem Kicker! oO Aber an einen 24 Std-Bann aufgrund des Namens glaube ich nur wenn er tatsächlich Menschenfeindlich wäre.....


----------



## Kremlin (12. Juni 2009)

Noch wichtiger find ich die Frage: Wie kann man seinen Char so nennen!?


----------



## GreenIsaac (12. Juni 2009)

Hmmmm also Schlachtvieh... WoW ist ab 12 Jahren und wenn jetzt ein kleiner 12 Jähriger Bub deinen Namen liest = Nicht das beste. So ung. könnte man den 24 Stunden Ban rechtfertigen.

Aber sehr wackelige Sache ._.

[EDIT]: omg -.- Der Thread ist halt echt schon fast älter als ich -.- /close omg ._.


----------



## Haramann (12. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch nen bann bekommen, vlt kommt das wegen meines lvl 1 chars popohaar, mit dem ich einen rl bekannten 
auf einem anderen server chatte :/ wer weiß´
meine anderen chars sind freierfunden und ihre namen sind nciht anstößig


----------



## Cylierie (12. Juni 2009)

Ich finde den naman zwar blöd , aber es ist ja geschmackssache ....deshalb eine sperre zu verhängen finde ich allerdings noch blöder...es laufen toastbrote ,kottlets bäckermeister und und und herum warum nicht auch schlachtvieh. Mein mann hat mal eine aufforderung bekommen seinen namen kostenlos zu ändern weil er einen filmnamen mit nem x dahinter genommen hat aber keine sperre. Inzwischen sind sie wohl zu geldgierig geworden und wollen erreichen das du deinen namen kostenpflichtig änderst.


----------



## Natar (12. Juni 2009)

an schlachtvieh ist wirklich nichts auszusetzten, gibt wesentlich schlimmeres

noch was. bist du mitglied der US Marine? wenn nicht änder das pic plx^^
nerv mich immer wenn iwer mit ner seal team mütze rumläuft oder ähnliches :>


----------



## Magickevin (12. Juni 2009)

Ach so wie hier einige Leute sagen das der Name unpassend ist? Wayne? es gibt Leute die benutzen sonst was für Sonderzeichen im Namen und das ist teilweiße Augenkrebs fördernd Schlachtvieh ist gegen Légôlàrs oder Schädôdéth etc lustig. 

Man kann sich sein Leben echt schwer machen wenn man sich über sowas sorgen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (12. Juni 2009)

LOL xD! ich liege am boden, mal erlich es trifft auch mal die richtigen!!!

Wie heißt denn dein LvL 7 Pala? Poperklopper?

Also einfach mal nach den anderen Beiträgen von ihm suchen, es trifft schon den Richtigen!


----------



## Korgor (12. Juni 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> an schlachtvieh ist wirklich nichts auszusetzten, gibt wesentlich schlimmeres
> 
> noch was. bist du mitglied der US Marine? wenn nicht änder das pic plx^^
> nerv mich immer wenn iwer mit ner seal team mütze rumläuft oder ähnliches :>


Der kann Pics da drinne haben die er will.


----------



## Jester~ (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!




selber schuld :>


----------



## blooooooody (12. Juni 2009)

ich finde den namen nicht schlimm... wenn es Taure wäre... aber zu einem Zwerg-Priester... sry... da hättest du ihn lieber Vollbarti getauft oder sowas ähnliches, was sicher auch passender wäre


----------



## Whitechapel (12. Juni 2009)

hmm mein erster char hieß eichelkrebs.. wurde dann aber auch aufgefordert meinen namen zu ändern weil
es wohl nicht den bestimmungen entspreche.. da war ich noch bei den dummen allies und wurde von selbigen
angekackt.. war schon richtig de seite zu wechseln =)

aber im ernst welche namen sind überhaupt erlaubt wenn man sich mal die namensbestimmungen von wow
durchliest?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> Ja es ist nur so ich habe vllt n bissche nstress im allgemein /1 channel gehabt aber in der mail steht der name verstößt gegen die regeln...



Ganz sicher dass du die Sperre nur wegen dem Namen gekriegt hast? Ich glaub das jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Alohajoe (12. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn die GMs tatsächlich gegen unpassende Namen vorgehen wollen, wie sinnvoll ist es dann bitte, sich einen einzelnen Hanswurst rauszupicken der Schlachtvieh heißt (ich mag den Namen!), dabei aber die Knäckebrots, Superhansis, Battlewurms, Roflkopps und wie sie alle heißen unbehelligt zu lassen?.
> Das ist kein "_endlich tun die GMs mal was_" sondern ein " _da hat wohl ein einzelner GM schlecht oder unbeabsichtigt alleine geschlafen_."
> 
> Entweder alle oder keiner.


Richtig. Bei uns auf dem Server läuft einer rum, der nennt sich Roberthoyzer. Wenn das mal nicht geschmacklos ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## morimx (12. Juni 2009)

Feltaron_Syndikat schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich möchte dem zuständigen GM hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. "Schlachtvieh" ist ein Name, der in einem Rollenspiel mal GAR nichts zu suchen hat. Nur weil der TE unfähig ist, sich einen kreativen Namen auszudenken bzw sich einen Namensgenerator zu suchen, muss man nicht andere Leute durch so einen Namen zu nerven.
> 
> So far, lg
> 
> Rathorian




sign !!! Solche Schwachsinnsnamen gehören gesperrt. Brain AFk halt


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Juni 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> hmm mein erster char hieß eichelkrebs.. wurde dann aber auch aufgefordert meinen namen zu ändern weil


Für den Namen hättest du einen permban verdient, egal auf welcher Seite!


----------



## Orinea (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann das nicht verstehen , warum er wegen seinen namen ( Wenn er wegen seinen Namen ) gebannt worden ist.

Vor ein paar Tagen , habe ich 2 chars gesehen ... Pussimage und Sackhaar , da diese überhaupt nicht in WoW passen hab ich sie gemeldet , naja , hat nichts gebracht , die trollen immer noch rum ..

Und er wird gebannt . Komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> was soll das den ey! auf normalen realms kann mann eig jeden namen auser irren kran verwdne nZB ausdrücke



Meine Fresse gewöhn dir mal an, nicht zu schreiben als wenn einer mit ner Knarre auf deinen Kopf zielt. Ich bin nicht kleinkariert aber aber solche Sätze tun körperlich weh. Und Schlachtvieh IST stinkendumm als Name und 24 Stunden ban bekommst du bestimmt nur, weil da schonmal etwas vorgefallen ist, sonst müsstest du nur umbenennen.


----------



## blooooooody (12. Juni 2009)

Pussimage und Sackhaar gehöhren wirklich gebannt... das ist wirklich schon Primitiv und wirklich Verboten


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Die Charakternamensgebung ist jedem völlig frei und das ist auch gut so!
Ich finde es echt eine Frechheit was einige hier meinen sich rausnehmen zu müssen.

Gemeint sind Kommentare wie:
- richtig so, Name ist unpassend
- Sollten GM´s öfters machen
- u. s. w

Jeder Char-Name ist, solange er nicht provokativ oder direkt beleidigendend ist, ok.
Diese Untolleranz die im großen Teil der Community vorherrscht, finde ich zum kotzen!

Um zum konkreten Fall zu kommen:
"Schlachtvieh" ist sicherlich kein Nick der sich sonderlich gut in das ganze RP-Gefüge einfügt. Das ist klar. 
Dennoch hat der Name als solches, einen gewissen Wortwitz. Da hat sich der Spieler schon seine Gedanken gemacht. Da finde ich die ganzen "Deathritteers", "Líchkíngs", u. s. w. schon viel schlimmer...


----------



## Pluto-X (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde den Namen Schlachtvieh so schlecht , das ich mich freue das sowas mal gesperrt wird ^^
Es gibt also noch konsequente GM's !


----------



## morimx (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> "Schlachtvieh" ist sicherlich kein Nick der sich sonderlich gut in das ganze RP-Gefüge einfügt. Das ist klar.
> Dennoch hat der Name als solches, einen gewissen Wortwitz. Da hat sich der Spieler schon seine Gedanken gemacht. Da finde ich die ganzen "Deathritteers", "Líchkíngs", u. s. w. schon viel schlimmer...



Na wenn der Name einen gewissen Wortwitz hat, kannst Du Dein Kinder ja auch Milchkuh oder Eitereuter nennen...


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Meine Fresse gewöhn dir mal an, nicht zu schreiben als wenn einer mit ner Knarre auf deinen Kopf zielt.



Empfehle dir das Selbe!


----------



## ReWahn (12. Juni 2009)

verdient.

triff dich am besten mal mit shádòwâssássîn und róxxôrrogúê, die werden deinen frust verstehen...

meiner meinung nach selber schuld.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Juni 2009)

also auf normalen server kenn ich leute die Cheesburger oder Pschyhoterror das muss dann warscheinlic hein rp server gewesen sein


----------



## Valkron (12. Juni 2009)

Toll als ich auf Ulduar angefangen hab gab es zwei Chars namens: Healb*@ch und Tankb*@ch und die gibts glaub ich heute noch.....


----------



## Valkron (12. Juni 2009)

Sry für Doppelpost...


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.



/signed


Gestern gabs einen Thread, der sich mit den neuen Reitpreisen auseinander gesetzt hat.  Vielen Poster haben sich darüber beschwert, dass Blizzard durch solche Aktionen das Spiel kaputt macht. 

Ich bin der Meinung, wir sind selber für viele Änderungen im Spiel verantwortlich. Meine These ist (immer noch ^^), dass WoW mittlerweile jeden Hanswurst anlockt und nicht mehr nur für eingefleischte Rollenspieler und Fantasyfans attraktiv ist. Hanswurst interessiert sich nämlich nicht für die Story, hart erarbeitete Ziele und "verdiente" Erfolge. Hanswurst will schnell Fortschritte sehen und genauso gut wie alle anderen sein. Das ist okay, gleiches Recht für...daran sollte sich jetzt jeder gewöhnt haben.

Aber: Hanswurst zahlt monatlich auch 13,00 EURO und ihm muss man nur einen Brocken Fleisch hinwerfen und kein Filet Mignon mehr servieren, um ihn bei der Stange zu halten.

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, Blizzard weiß das! Die haben nämlich mal die Namen der Chars analysiert und festgestellt: "Hey, die Leute wollen gar nicht mehr in eine Fantasywelt abtauchen...geben wir ihnen halt, was sie wollen."

Allein auf der ersten drei Seiten habe ich gelesen:
- Schlachtvieh
- Asspain
- Bananenbrot
- Wundheilsalbe
- Gottisttot
- Bimbobones
- Nergerich
- Vonhinten
- ...

Könnte man Endlos fortführen.

Also wenn ihr das gut findet, dass beschwert euch bitte nicht, wenn der sogenannte "Content" auf das gleiche Niveau abgesenkt wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> 1. Die Charakternamensgebung ist jedem völlig frei und das ist auch gut so!
> 2. Ich finde es echt eine Frechheit was einige hier meinen sich rausnehmen zu müssen.
> 
> Gemeint sind Kommentare wie:
> ...



1. Nope! Es gibt Richtlinien die genau besagen was man darf und was nicht! Namen die Menschen oder Tiere erniedrigen sind definitiv verboten! Ob RP oder normaler Realm!

2. Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied zwischen Meinung und aktivem Handeln. Man kann der Meinung sein, der Name ist bescheuert und ihn trotzdem nicht aktiv melden!
Ich hoffe mal nicht du bist gegen die freie Meinung...

3. Da stimmen wir doch mal direkt überein. 

4. Also würde du gern mit Popohaar und Eichelkrebs in ne Instanz gehen? Ist es fehlende Toleranz? Oder eher fehlender Respekt den Anderen gegenüber bei der Namensgebung? 

5. Bei nem Tauren könnte man das ja noch als Wortwitz verstehen. Bei nem Zwergenpriester ist es absolut unpassend. Könnte man ihn ja auch gleich "Opfer" nennen.



blooooooody schrieb:


> Pussimage und Sackhaar gehöhren wirklich gebannt... das ist wirklich schon Primitiv und wirklich Verboten



Gestern im Handelschannel (ohne Witz)

[2.Handelschannel]Notgeiló:"Suche Muschi für meine Sammlung!"

Zwei aus meiner Gilde haben ihn "rund" gemacht und er meinte er kommt mit "Nee nee! Ihr versteht das Falsch! Ich suche ne Katze!" durch! 

Muß man dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

morimx schrieb:


> Na wenn der Name einen gewissen Wortwitz hat, kannst Du Dein Kinder ja auch Milchkuh oder Eitereuter nennen...



Nach diesem Zitat würde ich dieses eher dir zutrauen...
Also wirklich, wer solche Schlüsse zieht, bei dem ist wirklich alles zu spät...

Nur um dich mal wieder in die Wirklichkeit zu holen:
Wir reden hier von Namen die du einem Avataren, bestehend aus ca. 2 Mio. Pixeln in einem (Achtung!) SPIEL Und du redest davon wie ich meine Kinder nenne?

Ganz ehrlich, geh zum Arzt.


----------



## Whitechapel (12. Juni 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr das gut findet, dass beschwert euch bitte nicht, wenn der sogenannte "Content" auf das gleiche Niveau abgesenkt wird.



Schon richtig.. aber als ich so nen char mit so nem bekloppten namen hatte
war das noch zu anfangszeiten von wow und ich habs auch eingesehen dass
das dort nicht hingehört.. 
Dennoch äußert sich das fallende niveau nicht nur in den namen, sondern
an der ganzen art und weise wie ein großteil der spieler heute miteinander 
umgeht.. da wird einer vollgeflamed weil er im channel fragt wann tausendwinter ist..
anstatt einfach ruhig zu sein oder eine ordentliche antwort zu geben.. 

und das ganze ist auch vergleichbar mit der gesellschaft im rl.. 
ich weiß das wow bloß ein spiel ist aber irgendwie ist es vergleichbar.. 
immer weniger respekt vor anderen..


----------



## Descartes (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:
			
		

> NA  Ysera bei der alliance



1. Zock ich auf Ysera und Schlachtvieh ist ein Hordler
2. Hab ich diesen besagten Hordler öfters rumlaufen sehen
3. ist Schlachtvieh 28 mal im Armory aufzufinden
4. wer weis wie stark du den namen abgeändert hast, das er verstößt


----------



## manjari (12. Juni 2009)

guck mal wann der thread erstellt wurde du Held


----------



## pixeljedi (12. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> [2.Handelschannel]Notgeiló:"Suche Muschi für meine Sammlung!"
> 
> Zwei aus meiner Gilde haben ihn "rund" gemacht und er meinte er kommt mit "Nee nee! Ihr versteht das Falsch! Ich suche ne Katze!" durch!
> 
> Muß man dazu noch was sagen?



oh ha,die chat polizei  oder was?
wer sind die 2 ?
wer gibt ihnen das recht jemand "rund" zumachen?
und wie soll das technisch von statten gehen?....chatbiegung,channelkrümmung?


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Nur um dich mal wieder in die Wirklichkeit zu holen:
> Wir reden hier von Namen die du einem Avataren, bestehend aus ca. 2 Mio. Pixeln in einem (Achtung!) SPIEL Und du redest davon wie ich meine Kinder nenne?



Kinder und Wirklichkeit ist ein gutes Stichwort! In Wirklichkeit spielen Menschen Wow AB 12 Jahren! Müssen die ständig von so Namen wie Popohaar und Eichelkrebs umgeben sein? Ich sagte doch, es ist eine Art von Respektlosigkeit anderen Menschen gegenüber.....




Whitechapel schrieb:


> Schon richtig.. aber als ich so nen char mit so nem bekloppten namen hatte
> war das noch zu anfangszeiten von wow und ich habs auch eingesehen dass
> das dort nicht hingehört..
> *Dennoch äußert sich das fallende niveau nicht nur in den namen, sondern
> ...



leider..... /sign

Man merkt es wenn man Random eine Gruppe sucht. Unglaublich was man da auf manchen Realms, in manchen Fraktionen erlebt.....

Und man kann es nichtmal auf Realms/Fraktionen beschränken. Das Niveau geht allgemein runter, nur halt unterschiedlich stark.....


----------



## Descartes (12. Juni 2009)

manjari schrieb:


> guck mal wann der thread erstellt wurde du Held


mhh jo und?


----------



## Venturi (12. Juni 2009)

Danke an die GMs, die diese unendlich kreativen Namen verbieten.
Und dieses "Aber da heißt einer XYZ" ist natürlich ein absolutes super Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider wird es im normalen Leben auch viel zu oft benutzt.
Nur weil es Leute gibt, die etwas extrem falsch machen, legitimiert einen das nicht gleich dazu es fast genauso falsch zu machen. 
Und wenn ihr Leute wie "Tankbitch" seht meldet sie doch einfach !?

Und zu der Aussage "Blizzard darf deinen Account rein rechtlich garnicht sperren blablabla" würde ich empfehlen beim nächsten Patch mal genauer in die AGBs etc zu gucken die einem beim nächsten Start angzeigt werden. Wir haben absolut 0 Rechte an dem Account selber, Charakteren oder Gegenständen oder sonst wie was. Du bist quasi nur der Führer des Autos, während Blizz quasi Halter, Eigentümer  und Besitzer in Personalunion ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 enturi



EDIT:


> Schon richtig.. aber als ich so nen char mit so nem bekloppten namen hatte
> war das noch zu anfangszeiten von wow und ich habs auch eingesehen dass
> das dort nicht hingehört..
> Dennoch äußert sich das fallende niveau nicht nur in den namen, sondern
> ...



/signed


----------



## Tyraila (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> 1.oh ha,die chat polizei  oder was?
> 2.wer sind die 2 ?
> 3.wer gibt ihnen das recht jemand "rund" zumachen?
> 4.und wie soll das technisch von statten gehen?....chatbiegung,channelkrümmung?



1. Wenns sonst keiner macht warum nicht?
2. Was geht es dich an?
3. Die AGBs von Blizzard?
4. kapierste es echt nicht?


----------



## Redgoda (12. Juni 2009)

also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der name gegen irgendwas verstößt 

btw normalerweiße checkts blizz ehh ned hab mal nen hunter gesehen der sein pet Hitlerhoden genannt hat xD 
(und den hunter gibts noch immer^^)


----------



## Cumbulli (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo 

24stunden bann bekommt man eigentlich nicht wegen dem namen . was soll das auch bringen dein char heißt dann immer noch so  Bann's bekommt man , wenn man sich auffällig verhält , ala beledigungen .

Wenn es wegen dem Namen wäre würde sich ein GM melden und dich drauf hinweisen das du den namen ändern sollst .

Gruß Cumbulli


PS: ich fi9nde auch das in einem Fantasy Rollenspiel nicht solche namen gehören . Leider gibt es zuviel dacon und die meisten schauen einfach nur weg


----------



## Genickbruch (12. Juni 2009)

Schlachtvieh ist ja wohl einer der harmlosesten Namen die ich kenne. Habt ihr noch andere Probleme ausser Spieler zu melden deren Namen ihr nicht mögt?


----------



## Camô (12. Juni 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> /closed


Aufwachen! Du bist kein Mod und wirst es auch nie sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Juni 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Schon richtig.. aber als ich so nen char mit so nem bekloppten namen hatte
> war das noch zu anfangszeiten von wow und ich habs auch eingesehen dass
> das dort nicht hingehört..
> Dennoch äußert sich das fallende niveau nicht nur in den namen, sondern
> ...



Jup...das meine ich ja. Die Namensgebung ist nur einer von vielen Indikatoren für die "gesellschaftlichen" Änderungen in WoW. Wie schon erwähnt, das Produkt bedient nicht mehr nur eine Randgruppe. WoW mausert sich zu einer Art "Volkssport" als Alternative zu anderen Medien. Jede Gesellschaftsschicht ist vertreten...und somit wird zwangsweise die RL Gesellschaft wiedergespiegelt.


----------



## shikki (12. Juni 2009)

warum schaukelt ihr euch eigentlich gerade an diesem uralt thread hoch? januar 2008? glaube kaum, dass das problem des threaderstellers noch aktuell ist-.-


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> warum schaukelt ihr euch eigentlich gerade an diesem uralt thread hoch? januar 2008? glaube kaum, dass das problem des threaderstellers noch aktuell ist-.-



hm.. ich würde mal behaupten weil es ein Thema ist, was nie eindeutig gelöst werden KANN!


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Juni 2009)

Naja, der Thread erschien halt wieder ganz oben im foren-Ticker und außerdem handelt es sich hier nicht um ein individuelles, sondern um ein allgemeines Problem, das heute so aktuell wie nie zuvor ist!


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Nope! Es gibt Richtlinien die genau besagen was man darf und was nicht! Namen die Menschen oder Tiere erniedrigen sind definitiv verboten! Ob RP oder normaler Realm!
> 
> 2. Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied zwischen Meinung und aktivem Handeln. Man kann der Meinung sein, der Name ist bescheuert und ihn trotzdem nicht aktiv melden!
> Ich hoffe mal nicht du bist gegen die freie Meinung...
> ...





1. s. P. 3

2. Und ich kann der Meinung sein das es eine Frechheit ist, dass sich einige Leute sich erlauben die Meinungs- und Entscheidungsfreiheit anderer einschränken zu wollen. Merkst du was? Was du mir vorwerfen willst, finden seinen Ursprung klar bei dir!

3. Wohl leider der einzige Punkt.

4. Nein würde ich nicht. Muss ich aber auch nicht oder? Genau so wenig wie du. Und schon sind wir auch wieder bei der Meinungs- und Entscheidungsfreheit. Sollen von mir aus Sackhaar und Eichelkrebs noch Ihre Kumpels Arthaaaaz,  Deathrittteeer und Hansblöd mitnehmen, das kann dir doch egal sein.
Und was respektlos ist und was nicht ist wieder subjektiv. Ich finde es respektlos wenn mir jemand vorschreiben will, was ich in einem SPIEL zu tun habe.

5. Wieder nur eine von vielen subjektiven Betrachtungsweisen. Und den Wortwitz hast du glaube ich garnicht verstanden. Es geht um Schlacht wie Krieg - nicht um Schlacht wie schlachten.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2009)

Um auf den Titel des Topics zu kommen .... ja kann er.

Wenn sich ein Spieler (der es meldet) oder ein GM durch einen Charnamen gestört fühlt
und so entschieden wird, daß er gebannt wird ... dann gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten

1. nachfragen bzw. beschweren
2. so hinnehmen

Von nem GM wäre es zwar die feinere Art, erstmal darauf hinzuweisen und gegebenfalls ne Namensänderung vorzuschlagen.
Doch erstmal steht die Entscheidung eines GM - dazu ist er es ja.

Und oft habe ich das Gefüh,l bei solchen Bann-Topics hier, daß nicht immer die ganze Wahrheit erzählt wird.
Daher können wir zu den Banns auch nichts Genaues sagen.
Und parteisuchende und aufwiegelnde Topics mag ich eh nicht ...

Und wenn ich schon lese, daß es seltsame Channelgespräche gab und der TE hier bewußt nicht den Edit-Button benutzt ...
So kommt doch Vieleszusammen, was zu der Entscheidung eines GM etc. beiträgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Probleme mit Blizzard hat, wendet man sich zuerst an sie selber oder schaut in seinen mails nach.

greetz


----------



## theduke666 (12. Juni 2009)

@TE:

Ja, warte, ich such auch mal 1,5 jahre alte Threads von mir raus, und push die nochmal....
Wie kann einen so ein Scheiss eigentlich so lange beschäftigen???
-.-


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kinder und Wirklichkeit ist ein gutes Stichwort! In Wirklichkeit spielen Menschen Wow AB 12 Jahren! Müssen die ständig von so Namen wie Popohaar und Eichelkrebs umgeben sein? Ich sagte doch, es ist eine Art von Respektlosigkeit anderen Menschen gegenüber.....



Ok 1/2 Punkt für dich.
Aber sei mal realistisch.
Kinder sind in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft sind weitaus gefährlicheren äußeren Einflussfaktoren ausgesetzt.
Das geht doch schon im Kindergarten los. Die Medien und Gangsterrap tuen ihr übriges. 
Eine andere Frage ist, ob es geistig weitsichtig von Eltern ist, ihren 12-jährigen Kindern einen WoW-Acc zu finanzieren und Sie nahezu 27/7 daddeln zu lassen.

Wenn du also danach gehst, müsstest du heutzutage dein Kind einsperren, Privatunterricht geben und jeden sozialen Kontakt unterbinden.


----------



## Kerby499 (12. Juni 2009)

> 1.oh ha,die chat polizei oder was?
> 2.wer sind die 2 ?
> 3.wer gibt ihnen das recht jemand "rund" zumachen?
> 4.und wie soll das technisch von statten gehen?....chatbiegung,channelkrümmung?



Ich finds absolut richtig was die 2 gemacht haben und begrüße das !!

Ich selbst habe schon mehrere Chars gemeldet und alle wurden zum Umbennen gebracht.
Nicht alle beim ersten Report, aber letztendlich alle,  und ich werde es
wieder tun, da kommen mir so Leute wie Du grade recht.

Und nein ich verbringe nicht Tag und Nacht damit Spieler zu reporten, dass geht mittels Cut'Paste in 1 min, weil der Text/Grund immer dergleiche ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst mich gerne als Sittenpolizei bezeichnen, habe ich kein Problem mit. Im Gegenteil.

Tipps zum erfolgreichen Reporten: 
- Gebt immer an, dass Euer Spielerlebnis erheblich beeinflußt ist
- Gebt ausdrücklich den Hinweis, dass bei Chars die z.B. "Thinkpad" heissen, es sich um geschützen Markenbezeichnung handelt
- Nehmt Ihn in FL auf, dann seht Ihr in was er sich umbenannt hat
- Wenn nach 1 Woche keine Reaktion kam, einfach nochmal reporten
- Bei Namen wie "Schlachtvieh" erwähnen, dass der eigene Sohn/Tochter negativ beeinflußt werden kann
- Gebt an, dass der Name bei einem Agreesion verursacht sobald man Ihn im Channel ließt
- Wenn heftig wird, tellt Ihn an und sprecht Ihn darauf an. I.d.R wird man dann geflamed, was dann ebenfalls als Grund beim Reporten genutzt werden kann


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> 2. Und ich kann der Meinung sein das es eine Frechheit ist, dass sich einige Leute sich erlauben die Meinungs- und Entscheidungsfreiheit anderer einschränken zu wollen. Merkst du was? Was du mir vorwerfen willst, finden seinen Ursprung klar bei dir!
> 
> 3. Wohl leider der einzige Punkt.
> 
> ...



2. Die Entscheidungsfreiheit in solchen Fällen ist in Menschengruppen IMMER eingeschränkt! Du wirst es nicht glauben! Aber du darfst auch nicht in der Fußgängerzone nackt grillen! Eigentlich ne Frechheit oder? Es hat doch eigentlich niemand zu interessieren was du machst/nicht machst!

Ich sage doch, das hat weniger mit Tolleranz anderen gegenüber zu tun sondern es geht hier um Respekt! Aber ich sehe das willst du nicht sehen! 

4. Ich erinnere nochmal dran: Ab 12 Jahren! Eltern haben auch eine Verantwortung ihren Kindern gegenüber! Und wenn dann schon ein "Noteilo" öffentlich im Handelschannel ne Muschi sucht ist das ganz großes Kino! Ich würd da sogar für nen Monatsbann voten!

Und wenn du hier so schön "Meinungs und Entscheidungsfreiheit" predigst, dann akzeptier doch einfach meine Meinung und meine Entscheidungen!

5. Achso ja klar! Ich habs nicht verstanden! Ein Zwergenpriester mit Namen Schlachtvieh! Es fällt mir wie Schuppen von den Augen, dieser versteckte Wortwitz! Wird wohl ein Kampfpriester sein! Wie wärs dann noch mit "Heildose" für nen Tank?


----------



## NarYethz (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.



ich möcht dich ja nich kritisieren, tikume, aber gerade als forenwatcher solltest du eigentlich auf deine aussagen achten und die leute nicht als 'dumm' o.Ä. darstellen, denn das flamen machen bereits die user unter sich..

b2t: naja, wenn das ein rp-server is, dann is das durchaus richtig so. wenns keiner is, dann ticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (12. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> ....
> - Wenn heftig wird, tellt Ihn an und sprecht Ihn darauf an. I.d.R wird man dann geflamed, was dann ebenfalls als Grund beim Reporten genutzt werden kann


Lol, spielst Du zufälligerweise vielleicht auch


> Ysera bei der alliance


wie der TE? (Zumindest war er da vor *ANDERTHALB JAHREN* noch, als er den thread erstellt hat....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (12. Juni 2009)

NarYethz schrieb:


> b2t: naja, wenn das ein rp-server is, dann is das durchaus richtig so. wenns keiner is, dann ticket
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-
Wurde schon geklärt, erst lesen, dann posten.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Ich finds absolut richtig was die 2 gemacht haben und begrüße das !!
> 
> Ich selbst habe schon mehrere Chars gemeldet und alle wurden zum Umbennen gebracht.
> Nicht alle beim ersten Report, aber letztendlich alle,  und ich werde es
> ...



Jene Regeln sind eigentlich aber nur auf RP-Servern zu verwenden, finde auf normalen servern ist sowas ausnutzung und sinnlose störung der GM´s, weshalb sowas einen bann zur folge haben sollte oO


----------



## Camô (12. Juni 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Scratchi philosophiert wieder über Recht und Unrecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Ok 1/2 Punkt für dich.
> Aber sei mal realistisch.
> Kinder sind in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft sind weitaus gefährlicheren äußeren Einflussfaktoren ausgesetzt.
> Das geht doch schon im Kindergarten los. Die Medien und Gangsterrap *tuen* ihr übriges.
> ...



Wenn ich meinem Kind etwas verbiete, dann ist es Kontakt mit solchen rechthaberischen, vom Kern der Sache ablenkenden, dummschwaffelnden Menschen.
Du versuchst unter dem Vorwand der freien Meinungsäußerung und deren Darstellung, Respektlosigkeit³ zu rechtfertigen. 

so long


----------



## Arahtor (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - unpassend
> - dumm
> Schön dass die Gms auch mal was unternehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: wenn Du denkst man hat dich ungerecht behandelt: Verfasse ein Ticket in dem Du deinen Standpunkt sachlich darlegst. Wenn Du Recht hast dann bekommst Du den alten Namen auch wieder zurück.




Ok unpassend verstehe ich ja aber warum dumm?

Dumm ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## elnerda (12. Juni 2009)

ist mir auch schon passiert und mein char hieß "Elnerda" und heißt immernoch so.
ist halt mies wenn andere spieler einen beim gm anschwärzen


----------



## Latharíl (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> so nochmal an alle die die seite net richtig durchgelesen haben  die GMs waren bei meinem acc schon zu oft menschlich mit ihren fehlern.....auserdem ist auf einem normalen realm der name schlachvieh überhaubt gar nicht geen die namenbedingungen...auserdem hat der gm mich net mal angeschrieben und mich gewarnt ich wurde aus dem spie lgerissen war ne weile off und konnte net wieder rein wegen dem namen...und was scheis ist das die meinen acc 24stunden sperren und ichm ich dann beil loggin erst umbennenen darf völlig überflüssig diese sperre meine ferien sind wertvoll........abgesehen davon ist es billig das der GM mir net mal ne erklärung warum mein acc gesperrt wurde ablegen konnte inner mail nur das er anstösig is isser net...UND WAS ist an dme namen kannibalisch????Schlacht-vieh ein vieh was geschlachtet wird oder auch ein vieh was in die schlacht zieht bzw en vieh in der schlacht...der GM hätte darauf diese strafe net einfach legen sollen..und noch ohne mich vorher aufzufordern meinen namen zu ändern iwie....und auf meinem normalen realm ysera gibt es härtere namen wie zb "Ettun-zurück gelesen...oder Otze,Fikker nur halt ohne ck...und noch krankere dinge es gibt jemand der sich einfach den namen eienr gottheit gegeben hat..und da höhrt der GM auf irgend nen typen der sich bei eienr streitick keit im allgemein channel einmischt und er meint er wer auch immer das sein mag könnte mir eins auswischen! tzz echt armselig




möchtest du uns einen gefallen erweisen und deine wertvollen ferein dazu nutzen dich etwas weiterzubilden? z.b. in sachen deutscher sprache? oder agbs von blizz? 

schlachtvieh ist kein rp-tauglicher name, ergo bekommst du probleme.
an sich hab ich nichts gegen "lustige", "sinnfreie" namen, aber ein bisschen sollte es ins spiel passen.

auch wenns auf nem normalen server ist, kann man sich doch etwas mühe geben ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (12. Juni 2009)

Schlachtvieh? Wie warst du denn bei der Erstellung deines Chars drauf? Ein bisschen geschmacklos meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (12. Juni 2009)

Also mal an Tikume und Co : Die Leute haben verschiedene Geschmäcker und mich nervt es das immer so leute ihre probleme ausm rl ins internet verlagern müssen ( kann auch einfach sein das ihr zu viel spielt und zu wenig sonne abbekommt.. vielleicht depressiv?) aber könnt ihr nicht einfach mal eure klappe halten wenn ihr wirklich NICHTS wichtiges zu sagen habt? danke

Ich finde den namen lustig und verstehe nicht wieso du deswegen gebant wurdest


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Ok 1/2 Punkt für dich.
> Aber sei mal realistisch.
> Kinder sind in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft sind weitaus gefährlicheren äußeren Einflussfaktoren ausgesetzt.
> Das geht doch schon im Kindergarten los. Die Medien und Gangsterrap tuen ihr übriges.
> ...



Ich sammel hier keine Punkte sondern mach nen Meinungsaustausch!^^

Ja es stimmt! Es gibt immer etwas das noch schlimmer ist! Nehmen wir dich z.B. (nicht falsch verstehen! oO)

Du hast Stärken und du hast Schwächen!

Egal was du für Stärken hast, es wird immer jemand geben, der dir eine Person aufzählen kann die noch besser ist und dir sagen:"Der kann das aber noch viel besser!"

Egal was du für Schwächen hast, es wird immer eine Person geben die noch schlechter ist!

Mit solchen Sachen ist das genauso! Natürlich gibt es auch noch genügend andere Dinge die nicht unbedingt "gut" für Kinder sind. 

Aber hey mal ehrlich? Wann muß man denn ein Kind wegschliesen? 

Wenn jeder respektvoll mit dem anderen umgehen würde oder wenn jeder auf seine "freie Entfaltung" pocht? 

In einer Gemeinschaft sollte man sich immer überlegen wo freie Entfaltung aufhört und ignorranz anderen Gegenüber anfängt.

Zumal ich mir gerade überlege inwiefern ich mich über einen Spielecharname wie Popohaar frei entfalten könnte.....

Jetzt gehen wir davon aus das braucht jemand wirklich um sich frei zu entfalten, dann mach ich mir aber um seine Psyche ernsthaft sorgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyBee (12. Juni 2009)

Man sollte Spielern mit geschmacklosen Namen wie zb. Schlachtvieh den  Char vollkommen löschen.

Das sind einfach so sachen, die nicht lustig sind und nicht in das Spiel passen.

Ich schätz mal damit hast du eh schlechte Chancen eine gute Instanz oder Schlachtzug gruppe zu finden weil der Name setzt schon vorraus das man mit dir eh nix anfangen kann.
Der Staub, der auf deiner Tastatur liegt , hat warscheinlich mehr Grips wie du ^^

Wenn du das Spiel so lächerlich findest, warum Spielst du es dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. Juni 2009)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Man sollte Spielern mit geschmacklosen Namen wie zb. Schlachtvieh den  Char vollkommen löschen.
> 
> Das sind einfach so sachen, die nicht lustig sind und nicht in das Spiel passen.



Wer fühlt sich denn bitte bei diesem Namen auf den Schlips getreten? Vegetarier? PETA? Im Ernst, sag es mir. Vielleicht passt es nicht in das Fantasyschema, aber das wars auch. Und wir sind uns sicherlich einig, dass das kein Grund sein kann. 
Ich habe damals einen Krieger auf einem Schlachtfeld mit dem Namen "KrautX" gesehen der mich nach einer verbalen Auseinandersetzung als Jude beschimpft hatte. Er war Level 70 ...


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 2. Die Entscheidungsfreiheit in solchen Fällen ist in Menschengruppen IMMER eingeschränkt! Du wirst es nicht glauben! Aber du darfst auch nicht in der Fußgängerzone nackt grillen! Eigentlich ne Frechheit oder? Es hat doch eigentlich niemand zu interessieren was du machst/nicht machst!
> 
> Ich sage doch, das hat weniger mit Tolleranz anderen gegenüber zu tun sondern es geht hier um Respekt! Aber ich sehe das willst du nicht sehen!
> 
> ...





2. Tatsächlich?! Gut das du es sagst, dann ziehe ich mir das nächte mal ne Hose an! Oh man ist das schwierig mit dir! 
Also...
letztlich reden wir über das konkret genannte Bsp: "Schlachtvieh". Das ist weder diskriminierend, beleidigend, rassistisch noch jugendschädlich! Es ist einfach nur eine Name der DIR nicht gefällt oder nicht in dein "WoW-Gesamtbild passt"! Und du nimmst es dir raus den großen Verfassungsrichter zu spielen und zu urteilen - das, mein lieber Freund ist Respektlos. 

4. Du wirfst schon wieder Bspe. ein um die es garnicht geht. bzw. versuchst ein Kontra zu irgent einer imaginären Aussage zu platzieren, die absolut nicht meine ist! Wenn du immer so schön meine Geschriebenes "quotest" dann halt dich auch bitte an meinen Aussagen! Natürlich ist das nicht gut! Dazu habe ich aber auch schon etwas verfasst, siehst du beim nach oben scrollen...
Und wieder versuchst du etwas zu verdrehen... angefangen zu "predigen" hast du, nicht ich!


----------



## HappyChaos (12. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Leute die Ihre Chars "Schlachtvieh" oder ähnlich nennen, dann sich dumm hinstellen und fragen :"Was ist daran schlimm ?" sollten perma gebannt werden.


Jop,wie dumm und einfallslos kann man nur sein und sich Schlachtvieh nennen...klar gibt es dümmere Namen,z.b. jeder Name,der aus Lebensmittel und Brot zusammen gesetzt wurde...Aber dann muss man doch nicht auch so dumme Namen machen und sich dann auch noch sagen "Das ist lustig,das ist ja soo kuuuul".
Kannst dich glücklich schätzen nur einen 1Tag-Bann bekommen zu haben,in Lotro o.ä. Spielen z.b. laufen fast keine,die SO heißen so rum,da die GM´s durchgreifen.
Frag mich immer wieder,was in den Köpfen solcher kreativer Spieler vor sich geht...


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Juni 2009)

> Ich finde den namen lustig und verstehe nicht wieso du deswegen gebant wurdest


Du findest wahrscheinlich auch Zahnschmerzen,Fusspilz und Durchfall lustig, oder?

Schlachtvieh,Notgeil und ähnlich anmutende Ergüsse geistig umnachteter, gehören nicht als Charname ins Game.
Klebts euch als Aufkleber auf eure Heckscheiben oder druckts euch aufs Tshirt, aber das traut sich widerum keiner von denen.
Warum? Weil die Mehrheit immer noch denkt, im Internet sei man Anonym....
Hat irgendiwe was von"..vorm Kindergarten stehen als 20jähriger und brüllen:"Schickt mir den Stärksten raus!"
einfach erbärmlich.

Ein guter Freund musste mal seinen Char umbenennen auf nem RP Server, der hiess vorher "Hemd", da widerum verstehe ich das nicht, aber in diesem Fall ganz klar: 24 std sind zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> 2. Tatsächlich?! Gut das du es sagst, dann ziehe ich mir das nächte mal ne Hose an! Oh man ist das schwierig mit dir!
> Also...
> letztlich reden wir über das konkret genannte Bsp: "Schlachtvieh". Das ist weder diskriminierend, beleidigend, rassistisch noch jugendschädlich! Es ist einfach nur eine Name der DIR nicht gefällt oder nicht in dein "WoW-Gesamtbild passt"! Und du nimmst es dir raus den großen Verfassungsrichter zu spielen und zu urteilen - das, mein lieber Freund ist Respektlos.
> 
> ...



2. Schlachtvieh ist grenzwertig! Ich glaube darüber sind wir uns einig! Letztlich kommt es da nur auf den "Richter" in diesem Fall auf die Meinung des GMs an! Leider nehmen viele dann sowas zum Anlass um eben bei einem "Freispruch" das selbe Recht für sich einzuverlangen. Und das sind dann Namen die wirklich nicht hingehören.

Mit der Begründung: "Wieso? Schlachtvieh gibts doch auch!" Und ausserdem ist der Thread schon über ein Jahr alt. Also reden wir hier eher ALLGEMEIN, wie von einem einzelnen Namen. 

Wie soll ich respektlos sein? Ich könnte ihn nicht bannen, selbst wenn ich wollte! Also bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit meine "Meinung" einem GM kund zu tun. Und da sind wir wohl wieder bei deiner freien Meinungsäusserung.

4. Vorschlag! Einigen wir uns darauf:

Schlachtvieh für einen Zwergepriester ist Grenzwertig und kommt wohl auf den Geschmack des Betrachters drauf an, während so Namen wie Popohaar oder Eichelkrebs sofort aus dem Spiel entfernt werden sollten!

deal?


----------



## Kalyptus (12. Juni 2009)

Feltaron_Syndikat schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich möchte dem zuständigen GM hiermit meinen Dank aussprechen. "Schlachtvieh" ist ein Name, der in einem Rollenspiel mal GAR nichts zu suchen hat. Nur weil der TE unfähig ist, sich einen kreativen Namen auszudenken bzw sich einen Namensgenerator zu suchen, muss man nicht andere Leute durch so einen Namen zu nerven.
> 
> So far, lg
> 
> Rathorian



Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## king1608 (12. Juni 2009)

Habe mal einen 3 Stunden Ban bekommen weil ich zu nem Rl-Kumpel im RP Homo gesagt habe.
In der E-Mail stand dann: Verunglimpfen einer Sexuellen Orientierung.

Das war auch Epic..aber naja 3 Studen ist ja Verkraftbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Du findest wahrscheinlich auch Zahnschmerzen,Fusspilz und Durchfall lustig, oder?
> 
> Schlachtvieh,Notgeil



Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Notgeil beschreibt einen sexuellen Gefühlszustand, der nicht in ein Spiel ab 12 Jahren gehört. Schlachtvieh ist gleichzusetzen mit ... hmm kurz überlegen ...

Hirnhacker
Aas- bzw Leichenschinder ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gehirnernter
Rippenquetscher

Hmm Moment mal ... wo hat man diese Namen schon mal gehört? Ah ja richtig! Es sind die Begleiternamen der Todesritterghule. Und das sind Selbstkreationen von Blizzard!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> Hallo lieber WOW spieler heute wurde mein acc für 24ig stunden gesperrt,warum wollt ihr wissen?Also: ich hatte heute probleme mit spielern die meinten ich würde nerven und sie würden nerven der übliche channe lstress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super !!! GZ an den GM oder Blizzard

Solche Namen braucht man nicht WoW.

Finde nur das 24 Stunden zu wenig sind, mindestens eine Woche wäre ok gewesen.
Grandios.
Solche Sperrungen wegen diversen Namen müssten am laufenden Band verhängt werden.


----------



## Xeldran (12. Juni 2009)

Schlachtvieh auf einem Non-Rp-Server finde ich völlig akzeptabel.

Ist allerdings auch der Grund,warum ich auf einem RP-Server spiele.
Und es reicht mir schon,wenn ich einen " Bloodpála" auf der Silbernen Hand rumlaufen sehe.
Da krieg ich auch so einen Kranz.
Aber auf einem normalen Server ist das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## HappyChaos (12. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Notgeil beschreibt einen sexuellen Gefühlszustand, der nicht in ein Spiel ab 12 Jahren gehört. Schlachtvieh ist gleichzusetzen mit ... hmm kurz überlegen ...
> 
> Hirnhacker
> Aas- bzw Leichenschinder ...
> ...


Du vergleichst auch gerade Äpfel mit Birnen...Das eine sind untote Begleiternamen,die durch einen Zufallsprinzip gemacht werden.Das andere sind Spielernamen,die man seine komplette Laufbahn in WoW behält (außer man zahlt 8&#8364; oder ein GM ändert dies...). Oder gibt es in einer Welt voller mystischer Wesen,Kriege und zauberhaftem,Namen wie "Bananenbrot"? Stelle mir das grad bildlich vor...

Ork zum Troll:
Ork:"Lok'tar,mein Kamerad,mein Name ist Gronk (z.b.),und wie heißt ihr?"
Troll: "Grüße,ich heiße Bananenbrot!
Ork:"Wie??
Troll:"Bananenbrot!Ich weiß,meine Eltern waren sehr unkreativ,man."

Vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt,aber ich denke mal,man weiß,was gemeint ist...^^


----------



## DeadSand (12. Juni 2009)

Sorhon schrieb:


> Geschieht dir grad recht!
> 
> Der Name ist und bleibt blöd, einfallslos,geschmacklos und kindisch.
> Endlich mal ein GM der was gegen das sinkende Niveau unternimmt.



da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Bobtronic2 (12. Juni 2009)

Da gibt es schlimmere Namen als Schlachtvieh.Aber
das ist Blizz du musst dich zuflamen Lassen und der ande schreibt ein Ticket und du wirst gebannt weil dich son Spas... Nervt.
Spieler bannen ja das Kann Blizz aber Goldverkäufer oder China farmer bannen das scheint denen wohl zuschwer zusein.


----------



## Trorg (12. Juni 2009)

So für die ganzen Schlaumeier (hab nur bis seite 8 gelesen dann wurds mir zu blöde)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp2.shtml#t

Das sind die regeln und deckt alles ab was hier bis jetzt geschrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (12. Juni 2009)

Ich wurde mal fast gebannt weil meine Gilde "Überfahrene Schulkinder" hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gahrc (12. Juni 2009)

also ich persönlich find den namen jetz mal echt nich soo schlimm meiner heisst 
wowchamp

der scheiss gehört verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich will ihn auch umnennen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein kp dein name is schon ok
aber vieleicht war der GM auch einfach nur n tierfreund und wollte sich da mal einmischen..
ich bin dafür du schreibst mal ein ticket und fragst was da los is.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn nich machen wir krieg gegen die GMs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

haha
viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Wer nennt sein Kind schon Schlachtvieh..
War auch mal drauf und dran einen Namen zu melden.. Borderline.. als Untote... na toll..

Frage mich was manchen beim Charerstellen durch den Kopf geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolton (12. Juni 2009)

Ich finde den Bann gut!!

Ich muss gestehen, das ich nicht verstehe, warum er ausgesprochen wurde, finde für mich persönlich aber gut, das solche dämlichen Namen abgemahnt werden.

Versucht euch namenstechnisch doch ein bisschen an der Realwelt zu orientieren...oder würdet ihr eure Kinder Kuhglocke nennen ?


----------



## Xeldran (12. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Du vergleichst auch gerade Äpfel mit Birnen...Das eine sind untote Begleiternamen,die durch einen Zufallsprinzip gemacht werden.Das andere sind Spielernamen,die man seine komplette Laufbahn in WoW behält (außer man zahlt 8€ oder ein GM ändert dies...). Oder gibt es in einer Welt voller mystischer Wesen,Kriege und zauberhaftem,Namen wie "Bananenbrot"? Stelle mir das grad bildlich vor...
> 
> Ork zum Troll:
> Ork:"Lok'tar,mein Kamerad,mein Name ist Gronk (z.b.),und wie heißt ihr?"
> ...



Es ist nicht weit hergeholt...auf einem RP-Server.
Ich denke,du solltest eine klare Unterscheidung machen. Auf non-Rp-Servern hat vermutlich kein Spieler Interesse daran,derart tief in die Spielwelt einzutauchen,wie du es mit diesem Dialog zu zeigen versucht hast.
Wie das auf einem Rp-Server ist,steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt, brauchen wir garnicht drüber zu diskutieren,da wäre ein solcher oder vergleichbarer Name absolut inakzeptabel.
Ysera ist ein non-Rp ,also geh davon aus,dass niemals jemand jemanden mit " Lok'tar ..." begrüßt.
Sad but true...


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. Juni 2009)

Dein Name ist genau so unpassend als wenn sich einer "Dosenöffner" oder "Kartoffelsuppe" nennen würde und zu einem Priester passt dass schon mal garnicht eher Tauren Krieger (wegen "Vieh").

GM hat richtig gehandelt find ich


----------



## Camô (12. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Du vergleichst auch gerade Äpfel mit Birnen...Das eine sind untote Begleiternamen,die durch einen Zufallsprinzip gemacht werden.Das andere sind Spielernamen,die man seine komplette Laufbahn in WoW behält (außer man zahlt 8€ oder ein GM ändert dies...). Oder gibt es in einer Welt voller mystischer Wesen,Kriege und zauberhaftem,Namen wie "Bananenbrot"? Stelle mir das grad bildlich vor...
> 
> Ork zum Troll:
> Ork:"Lok'tar,mein Kamerad,mein Name ist Gronk (z.b.),und wie heißt ihr?"
> ...


Nun, ich weiß ganz genau was du damit meinst. Aber mit deinem Dialog gibst du nur die Nutzungsbedingungen für einen RP-Server wieder. Wir differenzieren hier zwischen pietätlosen (obiges Bsp. von mir: KrautX) und unangebrachten (Schlachtvieh) Namen. Dass es nicht in die Fantasywelt passt, habe ich bereits erwähnt, aber wer - und auf eine Antwort darauf warte ich immer noch - fühlt sich denn dadurch persönlich angegriffen bzw. beleidigt? Ich bin mir sicher, ein Metzger nennt seine toten Tiere auch so, während sie kopfüber am Haken baumeln.
Und was hat das mit untoten Begleitern zu tun? Natürlich passen sie in das Ghulschema, ich pranger das auch gar nicht an, aber Haris Pilton in Shattrath hat auch nicht den Titel "World First Whore" inne.
Deiner Definition nach zu urteilen, dürfte sich ein DK auch "Leichenschänder" nennen. Schließlich opfert er gefallene Humanoide, um eine Leichenexplosion zu vollbringen. Warum nicht gleich den Titel "Der Nekrophile" einführen?


----------



## Komicus (12. Juni 2009)

auf rp-servern sind die da bischen strenger was die namens gebung angeht, aber solange tauren mit namen wie hüftgold rumlaufen dürfen...mir ist bis jetzt auch nur bekannt das sich ein kumpel einen banktwink angelegt hatte der "hardgeldhure" hiess und den umbennen musste weil er damit auch im /2 seine waren im ah angepriesen hatte.


----------



## deHaar (12. Juni 2009)

Meine Güte, wenn Du unbedingt willst, dass ein Priester (!) Schlachtvieh heißt und der Name auf Deutsch nicht durchgeht, dann schnapp Dir ein Internet-Übersetzungs-Wörterbuch, check, was das auf anderen Sprachen heißt und nimm die coolste Variante! Aber Vorsicht mit Englischen Begriffen, zuviele Leute verstehen Englisch ;-)


----------



## Paper (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> mein acc war schon länger als 6 monate gesperrt...das wegen schlimmend dingen..beleidigungen..aber das die mich wegen meines namens sperren {schlachtvieh} wundert mich wirklich AUF NEM NORMALEN REALM!!





na ich glaube die aussage beweist doch schon,dass du dich scheinbar innerhalb einer gemeinschaft nicht vernünftig verhalten kannst. und so ein geschmackloser name hat in einem rpg eh nix zu suchen.


----------



## Stonewhip (12. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wer nennt sein Kind schon Schlachtvieh..
> War auch mal drauf und dran einen Namen zu melden.. Borderline.. als Untote... na toll..
> 
> Frage mich was manchen beim Charerstellen durch den Kopf geht
> ...


Nichts, offensichtlich.

btw: Dieser Thread ist schon über ein Jahr alt und der TE lacht sich wahrscheinlich grad scheckig darüber, für wie "diskussionswürdig" wir seine Threadleiche wohl finden.. Toll.

UPS.. Ich hoffe nicht, dass "Threadleiche" gegen irgendwelche Konventionen verstößt?! - Ich sag's nur, da Nekrophelie ja auch unter Strafe steht. O.o


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Nichts, offensichtlich.
> 
> btw: Dieser Thread ist schon über ein Jahr alt und der TE lacht sich wahrscheinlich grad scheckig darüber, für wie "diskussionswürdig" wir seine Threadleiche wohl finden.. Toll.
> 
> UPS.. Ich hoffe nicht, dass "Threadleiche" gegen irgendwelche Konventionen verstößt?! - Ich sag's nur, da Nekrophelie ja auch unter Strafe steht. O.o


*lach*
Jaja Threadnekromantie ist strafbar - aber auch nur für den Threadnekromanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deHaar (12. Juni 2009)

Also wer es schafft 6 Monate wegen Beleidigungen gesperrt zu werden, der darf sich nicht darüber wundern, dass sein account auf asoziale Namen etc. überprüft und ggf. auch gesperrt wird. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du Dir richtig was geleistet hast (6 Monate! Es gibt auch Bans die nur ein paar Stunden dauern…), also ist Dein account im Fokus der WoW-Sittenpolizei. 
Du könntest Einen Charakter jetzt auch "Hallo" nennen und würdest dafür gesperrt! 
Das ganze ist also eine Maßnahme, die meine volle Unterstützung hat! 
WoW darf zwar jeder anfangen zu spielen und sich auch einen Fehltritt bezüglich des Ingame-Sozialverhalten leisten, aber wer sich mehrfach als asozial darstellt, der wird auch für kleineren Mist schon — zu recht — vom Spiel ausgeschlossen (i.d.F. wahrscheinlich sogar LEIDER nur auf Zeit).


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 2. Schlachtvieh ist grenzwertig! Ich glaube darüber sind wir uns einig! Letztlich kommt es da nur auf den "Richter" in diesem Fall auf die Meinung des GMs an! Leider nehmen viele dann sowas zum Anlass um eben bei einem "Freispruch" das selbe Recht für sich einzuverlangen. Und das sind dann Namen die wirklich nicht hingehören.
> 
> Mit der Begründung: "Wieso? Schlachtvieh gibts doch auch!" Und ausserdem ist der Thread schon über ein Jahr alt. Also reden wir hier eher ALLGEMEIN, wie von einem einzelnen Namen.
> 
> ...




Dadurch das du seine Entscheidungsfreiheit in Frage stelltst - das ist, für mich (achtung subjektiv) respektlos.
Wenn jemand mit mir direkt schreibt und diskutiert gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass er sich auf meine und nicht auf die Äußerungen der Allgemeinheit, obgleich diese die Diskussion mitverfolgen kann, bezieht.
Lassen wir das aber einfach mal als Kommunikationsfehler in unserer Diskussion stehen - womit wir thematisch in der Tat schon etwas näher zusammen kommen.

Und nochmal: Das mit der Meinungsäußerung wurde von dir ins Rollen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das ganze nun in der Tat einigermaßen gütlich zu beenden:
Wir sind vom idealistischen her einfach, zumindest bei dieser Thematik, weit auseinander. Ich als eher liberal, du als eher sozial-konservativ.

Dennoch können wir uns wohl darauf einigen, dass 
- Schlachtvieh sicherlich für einige grenzwertig, bzw. sogar ein Stück darüber ist, was meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich engstirnig ist.
- O. g. Namen wirklich nicht seien müssen. Trotzdem ist es immer noch ein Spiel und wenn jemand nach langweiligem Alltag sein "inneres ich" in einem "Popohaar" wieder findet - dann soll es mir auch recht sein, obgleich er nicht erwarten muss das er in meinen Raid kommt oder ich sonstige Kommunikation mit ihm betreibe.

Würd sagen Deal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss jetzt auch nach Hause - hab Feierabend^^


----------



## celion (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> ...ein vieh das in die schlach zieht is coool^^



Ein Schlachtvieh ist ein Vieh das ins Schlachthaus zieht

Versuchs doch einfach mal mit "Schlachtenvieh"


----------



## Todeshieb (12. Juni 2009)

Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)



Solche Spieler wie Du gehören eher gebannt! Was geht es Dich an, wie ein Spieler seinen Char benennt (RP-Server mal ausgeklammert)? Verstehe absolut, wenn jemand seinen Char Vergewaltiger, Massenmörder, etc. nennt, dass dies nicht geht, aber Namen wie Brotkasten, Schweinehirn, etc. ist wohl eher Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich muss immer lachen, wenn ich solche Namen entdecke. Wenn Du mal Rentner bist, sitzt Du bestimmt den ganzen Tag am Fenster und schaust, ob nicht irgendwer ne Straftat, wie falsch Parken, etc. ausübt, den Du dann anzeigen kannst ...

Mein Vergelter heisst übrigens Todeshieb. Wenn Du weisst, dass der Char bereits 3 Jahre alt ist, erkennst Du vielleicht die gedachte Ironie dieses Namens ...

Sry - aber für solche Leute hab ich NULL Verständnis.


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinem Kind etwas verbiete, dann ist es Kontakt mit solchen rechthaberischen, vom Kern der Sache ablenkenden, dummschwaffelnden Menschen.
> Du versuchst unter dem Vorwand der freien Meinungsäußerung und deren Darstellung, Respektlosigkeit³ zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> so long



Nach deinem ersten Satz, willst du mir etwas über Respektlosigkeit predigen?
Ich habe hier lediglich sachlich (übrigens nicht mit dir) diskutiert.

Und ich rechtfertige sicherlich keine Respektlosigkeit. Was ich tue ist abzuwägen. Du siehst lt. deiner, ich nenne es mal Argumentation, nur schwarz und weiß. Ich könnte den Satz auch umdrehen:
"Du versuchst unter dem Vorwand des gegenseitigen Respektes, welches generell ein subjektives Empfinden ist, die Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit zu rechtfertigen. 

Wenn du disskutieren möchtest, gerne. Solche Kommentare wie in deinem ersten Satz kannst du dir allerdings sparen!

BTW: Habe dir nochmal 2 Rechtschreibfehler reingebaut, kannst du dann wieder in deinem quote markieren du Held...


----------



## Buerzel (12. Juni 2009)

Oh ja klar ... das Fleisch können sie alle essen aber wenn man das Ding beim Namen nennt ist es unpassend rofl


----------



## Mace (12. Juni 2009)

kumpel hat n 3 tage bann für den namen Bimbo bekommen...hmpf


----------



## promo1 (12. Juni 2009)

.:EDIT:.

hab nich gesehen, dass er erst 2008 geschrieben wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Náyla. schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Sollten die GMs häufiger machen. Dies ist und bleibt ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel und da haben solche Namen einfach nichts zu suchen. (Wer weiß wie viele "Legolas, Lêgolas" etc pp ich schon gemeldet hab...)



Ich überpring alles, weil mich der Beitrag stört...

Du meldest Spieler die "Legolas" heißen? Darf in einer Fantasy-Welt nur jemand "Najulapusad" heißen oder wat?... Schön und gut, aber selbst der Name Peter gehört in eine Fantasy-Welt, denn wer sagt welche Namen nun der Fantasie endsprechen oder nicht?

1. Failed
2. Melde nicht irgendwelche Namen. Denn du willst ja auch nicht, dass dich jemand meldet wenn dein Name ihm nicht passt
3. Ist der Name nicht einmal anstößig. Es sei denn jemand hat ein Trauma und fühlt sich mit dem Namen belästigt, weil er erinnerungen weckt!

Thx

Cya


----------



## Mariell (12. Juni 2009)

laut wow-armory gibt es 28 chars mit namen schlachtvieh
ein priester is unter den angegebenen aber nicht zu finden.
ich geh davon aus das du nen schlechten scherz machst weil dir fad ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (12. Juni 2009)

Mariell schrieb:


> laut wow-armory gibt es 28 chars mit namen schlachtvieh
> ein priester is unter den angegebenen aber nicht zu finden.
> ich geh davon aus das du nen schlechten scherz machst weil dir fad ist
> 
> ...


Der Thread ist über ein Jahr alt, der kann schon lange gelöscht sein oder irgendwas anderes passiert.

MfG Nex


----------



## Kerby499 (12. Juni 2009)

> hab nich gesehen, dass er erst 2008 geschrieben wurde



Ist der Thread dadurch weniger aktuell ? 
Nur weil das Thema schon vor 1,5 Jahren bekannt war ist es doch - NUR DESHALB - nicht unrelevant !!!!

Und ausserdem scheint es ja genug Personen zu geben, die sich einen Kehricht darum kümmern.

Auch ich würde Spieler die sich "Legolas" etc nennen melden, basierend auf folgendem Blizzard-Grundsatz:

---- snip
Namen von berühmten Kultur- und Medienpersonen
 Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die offen oder versteckt:  
*Bezug auf bekannte Personen, Charaktere, Plätze oder Symbole einer verbreiteten Kultur und Medienlandschaft nehmen (z.B. DarthVader, KennyMacCormic, DerClown)*
  --- snap


----------



## Greshnak (12. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren werden verhängt, wenn ein Spieler für eine längere Zeit vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden muss, oder wenn der Spieler unsere Grundsätze mehrfach in relativ kurzer Zeit verletzt hat. 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperren sind sehr selten und werden nur verhängt, wenn schwere Grundsatzverstöße oder wiederholte Grundsatzverstöße vorliegen. Die folgenden Punkte treffen auf eine 24/48/72 Stunden Spielsperre zu:
> 
> * Schwere Accountstrafe
> * Eher selten vorkommend
> ...



Selbst auf nem RP Server wird man dann angeschrieben und Name geändert


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (12. Juni 2009)

Ned wundern ist mir auch schon mal passiert.

Hatte einen Char namens Deppengnom.Nach 2 Wochen kam dann beim Einloggen die Aufforderung den Namen zu ändern.

In der Mail von Blizz stand das übliche......

Naja jetzt hab ich einen Gnom mit normalen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gesperrt wurde ich deswegen aber nicht.


----------



## foreigner177 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich war mal mit jemanden in ner Gruppe, der hat zwar keine Accountstrafe bekommen, aber musste auch seinen Namen ändern; aufgepasst!, und zwar weil der Name Voldemort auch verboten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naminee (12. Juni 2009)

foreigner177 schrieb:


> ...weil der Name Voldemort auch verboten ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha xDD zum Glück heißt mein Schatten-Priester ''Vorlost'' xD 
Da kommen nicht viele drauf das das der wahre Name von Voldemort ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> ---- snip
> Namen von berühmten Kultur- und Medienpersonen
> Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die offen oder versteckt:
> *Bezug auf bekannte Personen, Charaktere, Plätze oder Symbole einer verbreiteten Kultur und Medienlandschaft nehmen (z.B. DarthVader, KennyMacCormic, DerClown)*
> --- snap





Hmm Ich seh bei uns ab und zu Dk die mit dieser Kombination rumrennen .. Naja ham die wohl Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Nein, der TE mußte seinen alten Thread nicht selber wieder pushen, da keinerlei Bedarf dazu bestand. Der weitere Thread besteht zu 99% aus Spam. Die Regeln zur Nickauswahl wurden hier bereits gepostet. Berücksichtigt sie und ihr werdet keine Probleme bekommen :>


----------

